# Estadios uruguayos



## nandoferuru

Acá está! Thread de los estadios uruguayos. Algunos mejor ni mostrarlos pero bueno, son nuestros estadios y es lo que hay, valor... 

Si alguien puediera conseguir fotos del Estadio Charrúa remodelado, entre otros, sería buenisimo.

Empesemos con el glorioso Estadio Centenario, sede del primer mundial y declarado monumento al fútbol.

Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 76.000
Pertenencia: Municipal
Inaugurado: 1930



















Nombre: Abraham Paladino
Ubicación: La Teja, Montevideo
Capacidad: 8.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Progreso







Nombre: Ateniense
Ubicación: San Carlos, Maldonado
Capacidad: N/A
Pertenencia: Atenas de San Carlos



Nombre: Atilio Paiva Olivera
Ubicación: Rivera
Capacidad: 30.000
Pertenencia: Municipal





Nombre: Complejo Rentistas
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 11.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Rentistas







Nombre: Estadio Víctor Della Valle
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 6.000
Pertenencia: C.C.Y.D. El Tanque Sisley





Nombre: Domingo Burgueño Miguel
Ubicación: Maldonado
Capacidad: 22.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Ernesto Dickinson
Ubicación: Salto
Capacidad: 6.000
Pertenencia: Salto F.C.









Nombre: Estadio Belvedere
Ubicación: Belvedere, Montevideo
Capacidad: 10.000
Pertenencia: Liverpool F.C.







Nombre: Estadio Olímpico (Parque Nelson)
Ubicación: Cerro, Montevideo
Capacidad: 9.500
Pertenencia: Rampla Juniors F.C.









Nombre: Jardines del Hipódormo
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 18.000
Pertenencia: Danubio F.C.









Nombre: Las Acacias - Cr. Damiani
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 12.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Peñarol





Nombre: Luis Franzini
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 18.000
Pertenencia: Defensor Sporting Club





Nombre: Luis Troccoli
Ubicación: Cerro, Montevideo
Capacidad: 25.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Cerro 











Nombre: Mario Sobrero
Ubicación: Rocha
Capacidad: 8.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Miguel Campomar
Ubicación: Juan Lacaze, Colonia
Capacidad: 8.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Parque Osvaldo Roberto
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 8.500
Pertenencia: Racing Club de Montevideo









Nombre: Gran Parque Central
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 20.000 (35.000 en 2008)
Pertenencia: Club Nacional de Football







Nombre: Estadio Raúl Goyenola
Ubicación: Tacuarembó
Capacidad: 12.000
Pertenencia: Tacuaremó F.C. - Municipio











Nombre: Estadio Artigas (En Construcción)
Ubicación: Las Piedras, Canelones
Capacidad: 12.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Juventud de Las Piedras





Nombre: Sin Definir Aún
Ubicación: Barrio Borro, Montevideo
Capacidad: N/A
Pertenencia: C.S. Cerrito



Nombre: Parque Artigas
Ubicación: Paysandú
Capacidad: 25.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Parque Capurro
Ubucación: Capurro, Montevideo
Capacidad: 11.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Fénix



Nombre: Estadio Supicci
Ubicación: Colonia
Capacidad: 12.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Estadio Mario Ubilla
Ubicación: Cerro Largo
Capacidad: 6.000
Pertenencia: Municipal



Nombre: Parque Nasazzi
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 15.000
Pertenencia: C.A. Bella Vista





Nombre: Parque Palermo
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 8.000
Pertenencia: Central Español F.C.







Nombre: Parque Alfredo Víctor Viera
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 13.000
Pertenencia: Montevideo Wanderers F.C.





Nombre: Estadio Silvestre Landoni
Ubicación: Durazno
Capacidad: 5.000
Pertenencia: Municipal





Nombre: Estadio Charrúa
Ubicación: Montevideo
Capacidad: 12.000 (20.000 ó 25.000 al terminar la segunda etapa)
Pertenencia: Municipal








Espero que les haya gustado, que lo disfruten, amigos!!!


----------



## Lord_Nelson

zarpada compilacion che!! tengo ganas de hacer este thread hace tiempaso, te salio genial che  las canchitas nuestras!


----------



## lissi

Excelente recopilación con estos aportes sos mas que bienvenido


----------



## Larry

no lo tomen a mal, para ser franco, Uruguay esta muy atrasado en infraestructura deportiva...


----------



## espectro

*valiente lo tuyo!!*

horribles
los estadios
por dios!!!!!!!!
mira lo del centenario es una verguenza ademas dijeron que el cartel tirado
por el temporal lo cubria el seguro y donde está?
despues en montevideo con forma a estadio me parece el troccoli uno de los mas lindos ,lástima la gente del cerro no sabe disfrutar en calma de lo que tiene.
con respecto a los estadios de la copa america 95 estan hechos bolsa!!
pensar que al atilio paiva tuve el gusto de ver su inauguaracion y entrar al campo de juego con la seleccion de colombia cuando fue hacer reconocimiento.

con respecto a lo de atrasados!! si lo somo pero prefiero el atraso y ser 
querido a tener "GLAMOUR barato" y odiado en todos los lugares que vaya.
si puede ser que los vecinos esten adelantados quiero saber como hace la gente de entre rios para comer si no trabajan y acampan sobre una ruta
me lo pueden decir?
yo quiero hacer lo mismo de diciembre a marzo pero en algun camping de la paloma
gracias
^^


----------



## Larry

espectro said:


> con respecto a lo de atrasados!! si lo somo pero prefiero el atraso y ser
> querido a tener "GLAMOUR barato" y odiado en todos los lugares que vaya.
> si puede ser que los vecinos esten adelantados quiero saber como hace la gente de entre rios para comer si no trabajan y acampan sobre una ruta
> me lo pueden decir?
> yo quiero hacer lo mismo de diciembre a marzo pero en algun camping de la paloma
> gracias
> ^^


no te desvíes, es un thread de estadios uruguayos no de papeleras, que de hecho ya me harté de ese tema

salu2


----------



## lissi

espectro baja un cambio. LArry hizo un comentario en una buena, no tenes que salir diciendo estupideces


----------



## Lord_Nelson

see guri deja de decir cualquier fucking estupidez!! Larry tiene rason estan hechos ****** los estadios y ta.. bankatela!!


----------



## Parlanchín

espectro said:


> con respecto a lo de atrasados!! si lo somo pero prefiero el atraso y ser
> querido a tener "GLAMOUR barato" y odiado en todos los lugares que vaya.
> si puede ser que los vecinos esten adelantados quiero saber como hace la gente de entre rios para comer si no trabajan y acampan sobre una ruta
> me lo pueden decir?
> yo quiero hacer lo mismo de diciembre a marzo pero en algun camping de la paloma
> gracias
> ^^


Primer aviso: Le recuerdo que en este foro no permitimos ese tipo de comentarios, si desea armar polemicas vino al lugar equivocado.


----------



## Jose Perez

Tambien, no lo tomen a mal ,concuerdo con Larry,Uruguay se a quedado mucho en estadios al igual que Paraguay.El Centenario es un estadio imponente con mucha historia pero se le viejito.Seguro que pronto las autoridades anuncian algun proyecto nuevo.Saludos


----------



## Larry

lissi said:


> espectro baja un cambio. LArry hizo un comentario en una buena, no tenes que salir diciendo estupideces





Lord_Nelson said:


> see guri deja de decir cualquier fucking estupidez!! Larry tiene rason estan hechos ****** los estadios y ta.. bankatela!!


che no se preocupen, conozco muy bien la calidad de gente uruguaya y es muy buena, educados e inteligentes.... 

Volviendo al tema de los estadios, se que a Uruguay le vendría bien una modernización del estadio centenario (templo del fútbol mundial) y algún q otro estadio nuevo ...
Yo siempre soñé con que los clubes uruguayos jueguen en el torneo argentino, sobre todo Peñarol y Nacional así como hay equipos de Canadá en la NBA, ¿por que no? ... lastima que la relación entre ambos países en este momento es mala pero la idea esta buena, no??? Tal vez los clubes tendrían otro ingreso de dinero, el campeonato seria más competitivo y los clubes de Uruguay podrían volver a la gloria!!!!!!!! el fútbol uruguayo es muyyyyyyyy rico


salu2 y espero que volvamos a ser hermanos pronto


----------



## nandoferuru

Con respecto a los estadios, tenemos que lo necesitamos. Para que queremos grandes estadios si somos 3 gatos locos? 
En lo que estaria de acuerdo, es en remodelar y agrandar los estadios de la Copa America 1995, que Peñarol tenga su propio GRAN estadio y Nacional tambien, que ya lo tiene, Defensor podria mejorar el Franzini, Danubio cada dia se perfila mas a ser el cuadro con el mejor estadio, sino vean el proyecto que puse junto con las fotos. Otra cosa seria la habilitacion del Charrua, el cual ya fue remodelado pero la IMM no lo habilita debido a que hay protestas porque quieren que la AUF se haga cargo de la seguridad dentro y fuera del estadio y la construccion de un amplio estacionamiento. Si no es inaugurado en los proximo sesenta dias, la A.U.F. tendra que pagarle U$S 800.000 a la FIFA, ya que la mitad de la remodelacion la pago la FIFA con el proyecto Goal II. No se preocupen, se va a solucionar. Si todo sale bien ya no se usaria el Centenario, mas que para los partidos de la seleccion mayor, clasicos y finales. Esto le daria tiempo a la IMM, en caso de que quieran, para remodelar el Centenario, por ejemplo podrian ponerle camaras, detectores de metales, mejorar los accesos, un cartel luminoso como el que tenia (lo mas caro) y butacas por lo menos en la Tribuna America, pero butacas con respaldo. Ya con eso resuelto, lo que quedaria es que la IMM o la AUF en si, les exigiera a los cuadros un acceso a los estadios como es debido y mantenimiento exterior, que de una mejor vista. No podemos pedir que le pongan butacas, ni que los agranden, ni que les hagan nada, solo mantenimiento (pintura, cesped, limpieza, etc.) Digo esto porque la mayoria de los cuadros "chicos" no tienen necesidad de tener lujosos estadios, para lo que es nuestro futbol y la gente que va, con unos arreglitos simples y una mejor vista exterior bastan, por mas que anden volando no llevan mas de 10.000 personas por partido (exagerando) hablando de los mas chicos, y eso es por el simple hecho de que somos 3 millones de habitantes. Hay muchos estadios en el interior que nadie los conoce y estan bastante pasables. Despues, construyendo dos estadios nuevos estariamos completos.

Diganme si estoy loco o que les parece...
No se pongan negativos, eso es lo que yo pienso, si los politicos piensan distinto, bueno mala suerte pero no empiecen a llenar el thread con mala onda, en una buena...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

El Campus de Maldonado está bastante bien, o por lo menos lo estaba el año pasado. Supongo que lo mismo pasará con los de Paysandú y Rivera.

La gente de la Amsterdam sabemos muy bien qué hacer con el Parque Central: prenderlo fuego. No puedo esperar a que Nacional se anime a jugar un clásico en su cancha.

¿Estadio de Peñarol? A fines de los 90s hubo un proyecto muy interesante de Estadio - Centro Comercial (los planos estaban subidos a la web www.manya.org) en Ciudad de la Costa, pero eso quedó en la nada. El año pasado se hablaba de que la IMM le cedería el Charrúa a Peñarol para que lo "reacondicionara", pero esto también quedó en la nada. Además el Charrúa creo que tiene fallas estructurales y en cualquier momento se derrumba.

En lo demás...¿no se para qué queremos más "infraestructura deportiva"? Los equipos chicos nunca juntan más de unos pocos miles de hinchas (Liverpool tiene dos: Lord Nelson y Alejandro Camino), con lo que tiene les da. ¿Para qué querría mejorar su cancha el Tanque Sisley?...dejemosnós de joder.

Antes de mejorar los estadios habría que mejorar el fútbol, pienso yo. ¿Alguien vio el clásico del otro día? De terror...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Larry said:


> Yo siempre soñé con que los clubes uruguayos jueguen en el torneo argentino, sobre todo Peñarol y Nacional así como hay equipos de Canadá en la NBA, ¿por que no? ...


Porque en un año nos iríamos a la B :lol:

En realidad se llegó a hablar de hacer eso por el año '97, pero no sé en qué quedó todo.


----------



## romanito

Coincido con Larry y hago la misma aclaracion.(no lo tomen a mal pero es la verdad).....los estadios uruguayos dejan muchisimo que desear............ la infraestructura es verdaderamente desastrosa (me llama la atencion que tengan la peor infraestructura de estadios de sudamerica siendo un pais futbolero como se dice y que vendio jugadores al exterior por milllones de dolares) a excepcion de unos pocos que se salvan....en fin.........
Parece que la corruptela de la dirigencia de la AUF y DAMIANI y una interminable lista de ladrones a producido todo esto.....perdonen si soy un poco duro pero asi son las cosas.....saludos


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

romanito said:


> Coincido con Larry y hago la misma aclaracion.(no lo tomen a mal pero es la verdad).....los estadios uruguayos dejan muchisimo que desear............ la infraestructura es verdaderamente desastrosa (me llama la atencion que tengan *la peor infraestructura de estadios de sudamerica* siendo un pais futbolero como se dice)


¿Mala? Sí. ¿La peor? Ni en pedo.

Damiani no es corrupto; es un avaro, que son cosas diferentes.


----------



## romanito

Super_YO! said:


> ¿Mala? Sí. ¿La peor? Ni en pedo.
> 
> Damiani no es corrupto; es un avaro, que son cosas diferentes.


Amigazo.......y a que pais supera en infraestructura de estadios de futbol, Uruguay?....a Paraguay y Bolivia?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

romanito said:


> Amigazo.......y a que pais supera en infraestructura de estadios de futbol Uruguay?....a Paraguay y Bolivia?


Probablemente. ¿O esos no cuentan como países sudamericanos?

Tenés las Guyanas también...


----------



## Larry

che, no importa cual es mejor o peor!!!

También coincido con Super yo que Uruguay no necesita estadios grandes, pero si creo que podrían estar un poco mejor, pero no hablo de capacidad, sino de calidad y prolijidad.


che super, en serio existió un proyecto de unificar el fútbol argentino y uruguayo??? 
que bueno, lastima que no llego a buen puerto, espero que algún día lo vuelvan a estudiar al tema

salu2


----------



## romanito

Larry said:


> che, no importa cual es mejor o peor!!!
> 
> También coincido con Super yo que Uruguay no necesita estadios grandes, pero si creo que podrían estar un poco mejor, pero no hablo de capacidad, sino de calidad y prolijidad.
> 
> 
> che super, en serio existió un proyecto de unificar el fútbol argentino y uruguayo???
> que bueno, lastima que no llego a buen puerto, espero que algún día lo vuelvan a estudiar al tema
> 
> salu2


....yo tambien no hablo de capacidad sino de calidad....se entiende?


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

jajaja que noticia! no me digas? y que tiene que ver además?
jajaja, después me dicen que yo tiro mala onda con los demás latinos xD


----------



## NicoBolso

Los clubes deberían tener una actitud más marketinera y alquilar sus estadios para conciertos, eventos, etc.


----------



## espectro

^^ nico a vos te gustaria ver el parque central luego de un concierto a ver como queda el campo de juego?


----------



## NicoBolso

espectro said:


> ^^ nico a vos te gustaria ver el parque central luego de un concierto a ver como queda el campo de juego?


Me gustaría ver como queda la caja registradora.


----------



## espectro

Vos sabes que no soy Bolso, pero la verdad es una inversion que el club hace y cuesta mantener, prefiero ver el Parque solo por el informativo  bien conservado, no se es mi opinion cuando las cosas están bien hay que reconocerlo.


----------



## NicoBolso

Lo recaudado puede superar la inversión.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

ta, pero es un estadio de futbol en realidad, para eso esta el charria ademas XD


----------



## Larry

nandoferuru said:


> Acá está! Thread de los estadios uruguayos. Algunos mejor ni mostrarlos pero bueno, son nuestros estadios y es lo que hay, valor...
> 
> Si alguien puediera conseguir fotos del Estadio Charrúa remodelado, entre otros, sería buenisimo.
> 
> Empesemos con el glorioso Estadio Centenario, sede del primer mundial y declarado monumento al fútbol.
> 
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 76.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> Inaugurado: 1930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Abraham Paladino
> Ubicación: La Teja, Montevideo
> Capacidad: 8.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Progreso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Ateniense
> Ubicación: San Carlos, Maldonado
> Capacidad: N/A
> Pertenencia: Atenas de San Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Atilio Paiva Olivera
> Ubicación: Rivera
> Capacidad: 30.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Complejo Rentistas
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 11.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Rentistas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Víctor Della Valle
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 6.000
> Pertenencia: C.C.Y.D. El Tanque Sisley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Domingo Burgueño Miguel
> Ubicación: Maldonado
> Capacidad: 22.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Ernesto Dickinson
> Ubicación: Salto
> Capacidad: 6.000
> Pertenencia: Salto F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Belvedere
> Ubicación: Belvedere, Montevideo
> Capacidad: 10.000
> Pertenencia: Liverpool F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Olímpico (Parque Nelson)
> Ubicación: Cerro, Montevideo
> Capacidad: 9.500
> Pertenencia: Rampla Juniors F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Jardines del Hipódormo
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 18.000
> Pertenencia: Danubio F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Las Acacias - Cr. Damiani
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 12.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Peñarol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Luis Franzini
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 18.000
> Pertenencia: Defensor Sporting Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Luis Troccoli
> Ubicación: Cerro, Montevideo
> Capacidad: 25.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Cerro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Mario Sobrero
> Ubicación: Rocha
> Capacidad: 8.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Miguel Campomar
> Ubicación: Juan Lacaze, Colonia
> Capacidad: 8.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Osvaldo Roberto
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 8.500
> Pertenencia: Racing Club de Montevideo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Gran Parque Central
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 20.000 (35.000 en 2008)
> Pertenencia: Club Nacional de Football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Raúl Goyenola
> Ubicación: Tacuarembó
> Capacidad: 12.000
> Pertenencia: Tacuaremó F.C. - Municipio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Artigas (En Construcción)
> Ubicación: Las Piedras, Canelones
> Capacidad: 12.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Juventud de Las Piedras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Sin Definir Aún
> Ubicación: Barrio Borro, Montevideo
> Capacidad: N/A
> Pertenencia: C.S. Cerrito
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Artigas
> Ubicación: Paysandú
> Capacidad: 25.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Capurro
> Ubucación: Capurro, Montevideo
> Capacidad: 11.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Fénix
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Supicci
> Ubicación: Colonia
> Capacidad: 12.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Mario Ubilla
> Ubicación: Cerro Largo
> Capacidad: 6.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Nasazzi
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 15.000
> Pertenencia: C.A. Bella Vista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Palermo
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 8.000
> Pertenencia: Central Español F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Parque Alfredo Víctor Viera
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 13.000
> Pertenencia: Montevideo Wanderers F.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Silvestre Landoni
> Ubicación: Durazno
> Capacidad: 5.000
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nombre: Estadio Charrúa
> Ubicación: Montevideo
> Capacidad: 12.000 (20.000 ó 25.000 al terminar la segunda etapa)
> Pertenencia: Municipal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que les haya gustado, que lo disfruten, amigos!!!


d estos estadios? cuales son de primera división??????????????????


----------



## topoeloy

Es necesario quotear todas las fotos !? que costumbre que tienen algunos!

Yo te respondo el centenario, el de liverpool , el de progreso, el de danubio, el de cerro, el franzini, el de racing y el parque central


----------



## El Alemán

jaja yo también odio que citen las fotos, es un embole!!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

fah, si, eso mismo iba a decir, lo de cuotear las fotos.
otra cosa, asi no nos dicen los extranjeros sutilmente que nuestros estadios salvo un par son una cagada, lo digo yo..ajaj


----------



## topoeloy

insisto para que un club que tiene pocos hinchas va a hacer un estadio para 40.000 ? los estadios de uruguay son acordes a la cantidad de hinchas de cada equipo....y el estado de los mismos es acorde a la economia de cada club...


----------



## sebrivero

a pesar de todo el fútbol uruguayo es competitivo.....aquí se juega fútbol de verdad,a lo macho....por eso tenemos tantos jugadores jugando por ahí a buen nivel....el qué aguanta el fútbol uruguayo aguanta cualquier cosa y compite en cualquier liga...igual qué los entrenadores y los preparadores físicos....fenómenos adonde van...

nuestros estadios son un desastre y nuestros dirigentes son unos ineptos...a pesar de eso el fútbol uruguayo sigue siendo un milagro...siendo 3 millones somos grandes del fútbol mundial....pocos pueden decirlo....


----------



## Larry

sebrivero said:


> a pesar de todo el fútbol uruguayo es competitivo.....*aquí se juega fútbol de verdad,a lo macho*....por eso tenemos tantos jugadores jugando por ahí a buen nivel....el qué aguanta el fútbol uruguayo aguanta cualquier cosa y compite en cualquier liga...igual qué los entrenadores y los preparadores físicos....fenómenos adonde van...
> 
> nuestros estadios son un desastre y nuestros dirigentes son unos ineptos...a pesar de eso el fútbol uruguayo sigue siendo un milagro...siendo 3 millones somos grandes del fútbol mundial....pocos pueden decirlo....



iiiiiiiiiiiiiiisaaaaaa :cheers:




topoeloy said:


> insisto para que un club que tiene pocos hinchas va a hacer un estadio para 40.000 ? los estadios de uruguay son acordes a la cantidad de hinchas de cada equipo....y el estado de los mismos es acorde a la economia de cada club...


esta bien, entiendo q un país como Uruguay con 3 millones de habitantes no necesita estadios muy grandes, tal vez en mejores condiciones...

Argentina, un país q tiene 38 millones, esta lejos de tener los 100 millones de habitantes q tiene Mexico y los 150 millones q tiene Brasil, pero estos dos paises aparte de tener estadios grandes, muchos estan muy bien o los estan mejorando...

aca en Argentina es un desastre, y si vos vivis en Buenos Aires sabes muy bien ...

El estadio de River Plate x ej, con la plata que factura ese club por dios es una vergüenza el estado en que esta... da asco, parece q están esperando q hagan la copa América en argentina u otro mundial para q el gobierno lo mejore... 

Los únicos estadios q se salvan en Argentina son el de Velez de Liniers, La Plata, el Malvinas Argentinas de Mendoza, Mar del Plata, Shateau de Córdoba y el nuevo de Independiente... o por ahi tb el de Rosario Central q lo estan mejorando

salu2


----------



## espectro

el de paysandú, Rivera y maldonado los dejaron venirse abajo.


----------



## ministrobension

sebrivero said:


> a pesar de todo el fútbol uruguayo es competitivo.....aquí se juega fútbol de verdad,a lo macho....


¡no seas malo! Jugamos a algo parecido al fútbol, tal vez a la pelota...



> por eso tenemos tantos jugadores jugando por ahí a buen nivel....


Tenemos un par de medio pelo y a Forlan, tampoco son tantos. Los demás son grandes conocedores de bancos de suplentes de todo el mundo. Está bien, les pagan para ver el partido de cerca, ¡ya quisiera eso para mí!



> el qué aguanta el fútbol uruguayo aguanta cualquier cosa y compite en cualquier liga...igual qué los entrenadores y los preparadores físicos....fenómenos adonde van...


no, mi amigo. Esa época ya pasó, yo la viví, pero ahora ya no es así. Sobre todo en la parte de preparación física y estrategia.


----------



## sebrivero

bueno...admito qué hubo épocas mejores...pero no comparto esa visión negativa de nuestro fútbol actual....se convirtió en un cliché decir qué no se juega a nada,qué el fútbol uruguayo es espantoso y bla bla bla (todo pa echarle la culpa a los jugadores)..........a mi me gusta cómo se juega al fútbol en uruguay: garra,temperamento,entrega,talento.....lo qué nos falta es jugar más rápido....cuándo consigamos ese punto de velocidad volveremos a ser competitivos...pero primero necesitamos canchas cómo la gente,porque las actuales te obligan a jugar lento.....

con respecto a los jugadores en el exterior son cada vez menos los qué chupan banco,los de la generación actual juegan todos....y además con una adaptación rapidísima allí donde van.....si tu miras la selección actual son muy pocos los qué no juegan de titular en sus equipos y casi todos equipos de primer orden en sus ligas .....ajax,fenerbahce,barcelona,villarreal,atl.madrid,sevilla,napoli,oporto,benfica, etc ....... si tu miras otros países de américa tienen cómo mucho 10 o 15 jugadores en europa de los cuales la mitad ni figura,van de adorno...uruguay debe tener como 40 o 50 y muchos de ellos son titulares en sus equipos y jugadores muy valorados por la hinchada......

con respecto a los entrenadores y preparadores es cierto qué hubo épocas gloriosas donde los técnicos daban cátedra allí donde iban.....enseñaron a jugar al fútbol en centroamérica,venezuela,ecuador,etc.....quizás ahora no sea tan notable...pero sigue habiendo buen nivel y comparado con otros países de américa ni hablar.....

conclusión: no es tan negra la cosa, el material humano sigue siendo excelente y somos la envidia de muchos...méxico con 150 millones de habitantes o colombia con 40 no sacan ni la mitad de jugadores competitivos qué sacamos nosotros qué somos cuatro gatos locos....y cuando vienen aquí y ven en las condiciones qué se juega entienden menos todavía.....


----------



## topoeloy

noooo nombraste a mexico preparate que ahora se vienen 300 mexicanos aca a tirarnos m.....


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

No me interesa el fútbol, y si pierde Uruguay me da lo mismo, pero creo que en el clásico del sábado va a ganar Argentina...
Siempre es así, siempre ganan ellos.
Ustedes qué dicen?


----------



## ministrobension

rodriko said:


> Siempre es así, siempre ganan ellos.
> Ustedes qué dicen?


bueno, de casi 200 partidos ganaron ellos 90 y algo y nosotros 60 y pico, no veo el "siempre" de donde sale.

Últimamente, en medio de la debacle uruguaya no nos han ganado tanto (y eso que tienen todo a favor en cuanto a diferencias de poderío). Aunque justo es decirlo jugaron dos veces a no ganar en las dos eliminatorias anteriores.

salu2

MB


----------



## porteño_rojo

manzal22 said:


> hermosos los estadios en chile ...pero parecen mas grandes


parecen mas grandes, por que estan completamente con butacas, al colocar butacas disminuye la capacidad de los recintos, en comparacion con el tablon


----------



## manzal22

porteño_rojo said:


> parecen mas grandes, por que estan completamente con butacas, al colocar butacas disminuye la capacidad de los recintos, en comparacion con el tablon


ah ya entiendo ...


----------



## Kitano

Alguien sabe en que estado está actualmente el ESTADIO CHARRUA?
Llegó finalmente a habilitarse para 20.000 espectadores o nunca se hicieron las reformas anunciadas?


----------



## nandoferuru

La capacidad actual del Charrua ronda los 12.000 espectadores sentados. Fue restaurado casi en sutotalidad y la cancha tambien es nueva. Supuestamente habria una segunda etapa para dotarlo de una capacidad de 20.000 o 25.000 espectadores al construir una segunda bandeja en una o las dos tribunas laterales. Finalmente, no se en que quedo eso de la segunda etapa, pero si fue restaurado y esta muy lindo. Actualmente se usa para futbol femenino y juveniles.


----------



## romanito

Amigos, tienen algun foto actual del Charrua?


----------



## manzal22

Cual es el charrua ???


----------



## Ele

Es el que está (paradójicamente) en el Parque Rivera, cerca del Portones Shopping.


----------



## Ger_man

Hasta después de muerto Rivera anda persiguiendo de cerca a los charrúas, parece mentira che :lol:


----------



## UruMex

JAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ nunca me habia dado cuenta de eso XD


----------



## Kitano

Gracias por la data nandoferuru!!!
Aqui van unas pics del estadio charrua para lo que las solicitaron:



En mi opinión Montevideo tendria que apuntar sus cañones a tres estadios:
* Centenario (Por dios que completen ese anillo que le falta!!!)
* Gran Parque Central
* Charrua (Que se lo cedan a Peñarol y que le sumen tribunas hasta llegar a 40.000 personas)


----------



## manzal22

wou ...se parece al estadio de tacuary bue un pequeño parecido el de tacuary es solo para 15.000...y de quien es ese estadio que se llama charrua ??


----------



## Martin Ferraro

Por ahí hablaron de que Uruguay (o Montevideo) se quedó en cuanto a estadios...

El culpable es el Centenario. En mi ciudad pasa algo parecido. La existencia de un gran estadio "único" en la ciudad resulta un problema menos para los dirigentes.
Desde el 78 que se inauguró el Chateau no se volvieron a hacer obras en mi ciudad (al menos no grandes) y los pocos estadios más o menos pasables que había quedaron como estaban.

Me imagino que si el Chateau se hacía en los 30 ni esos pocos estadios tendríamos.


----------



## RAMPLENSE4

bueno para mi por ser hincha de rampla el olimpico es hermoso con la vista de toda la bahia de montevideo


----------



## espectro

^^ la falta arreglarlo en realidad es el que mejor vista tiene eso es verdad.


----------



## romanito

*Gracias KITANO por las fotos del charrua.


Saludos!*


----------



## juandpay

Yo soy de la ciudad de Paysandu, donde se encuentra el estadio artigas, ahora el estadio es un desastre, la zona de palcos se esta por derrumbar, lo mismo que una de las tribunas del costado, la municipalidad tenia un proyecto de arreglo y ampliacion, pero quedo en la nada.








Aka a nadie le importa el futbol local, yo soy de los pocos que sale el sabado de tarde, domingo en la mañana y en la tarde a la cancha para ver ver futbol de mi ciudad.
El mejor estadio de todos es el Parque Central, es mucho mejor que el centenario, y ahora con la ampliacion va a estar super.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

juandpay said:


> Aka a nadie le importa el futbol local, yo soy de los pocos que sale el sabado de tarde, domingo en la mañana y en la tarde a la cancha para ver ver futbol de mi ciudad.


¿Qué equipos y en qué liga? Bienvenido al foro, por cierto, correligionario otaku.


----------



## arac

O sea que quedó en nada lo del Artigas? Y en su momento bastante que publicitaron los famosos arreglos... hno:
Una lástima!


----------



## gertero

Republico mi breve fantasia sobre posibles estadios en Uruguay, previamente publicado en Foroceleste.com

*]Abro debate e ilusiones más que nada sobre el tema de los Estadios en Uruguay *

Creo que hoy en día _*Danubio y Defensor * _ podrían crear nuevos recintos para así ahorrarse el problema que tiene Defensor actualmente. 
Mis bases son que Defensor y Danubio actualmente cuentan con _administraciones solidas y con credibilidad_, muy importante para desarrollar un proyecta de esta magnitud. Son asiduos a los torneos intercontinentales, lo que da prestigio y dinerito claro y tercero y sobre todo tienen hoy por hoy una de las mejores escuelas de formacion y sacan juveniles para sus planteles de primera y exportacion con relativa frecuencia.

*Costes y ejemplo a seguir.*
Como ejemplo a seguir y para tener una vision más cercana de los costes me voy a basar en la nueva politica de Chile con sus Estadios. Recientemente por el motivo de último mundial femenino sub 20 en Chile se han creado nuevos Estadios.
Tanto el Estadio de Coquimbo (2ª)17.500 localidades y La Florida (Audax) y el de Chillan (Ñublense) ambos 12.000 espectadores, han contado con un presupuesto 
inicial de *12 millones de dólares * incluyendo que son techados y cumpliendo con todas las normativas Fifa para ser un estadio mundialista, esto no solo quiere decir que deben tener butacas en la gradas, sino que tambien incluye a modo de ejemplo 3 estudios de television. 
Tambien tenemos en Chile el ejemplo del proyecto del estadio de Cobreloa, con capacidad de 42.000 espectadores pero con un presupuesto de 13 millones de 
dolares!!, la diferencia con los estadios anteriores es que no cumple con todas las normativas Fifa. Otro ejemplo es el Estadio CAP del Huachipato equipos 
ascendente de 1ª en Chile, 11.000 espectadores con un coste de 8 millones con la mayoria de las normativas Fifa, techado y sistema de filamción también.
Aclarar que la mayoría de ellos tiene pista de ateltismo por lo que si la eliminas el presupuesto se abarata, incluso por lo que he leido los accesos al estadio estan considerados.

*Fotos de los Estadios Mencionados*

Chillan































Coquimbo
















La Florida 

























Cobreloa Proyecto










Huachipato

















*Bien ahora que tenemos cierta idea de los costes que podrían salir un Estadio Moderno, os dejo mis posibilidades para Uruguay.*

Creo que Defensor y Danubio se podría decir que están en un mismo escalón: Equipos que participan en torneos internacionales, administracion seria y base 
juvenil. Por lo que considero que cada uno debería apuntar a un estadio de entre 10.000 y 17.000 mil espectadores buscando que el presupuesto no sea mas de 
10 millonones, techados con butacas y sistema de seguridad (camaras). Sobre las normas Fifa sería algo que negociaria con La Fifa, Confederacion Sudamericana 
y el gobierno. Incluso si se decidiese hacer un estadio de unos 17.000 no lo techaria todo, para ahorrar costes, aunque si considero que el techado es 
importante al menos en dos tribunas ya que con ello te aseguras que la aficionados iran llueve o haga sol. Todos sabemos que el clima de Uruguay no es el de 
las Canarias.
Con las butacas ganas en seguridad, creo que Defensor sobre todo es un club que un sistema de abono por temporada le sería ideal. Si hacen por ejemplo un 
Estadio de 13.000 supongamos, creo que no necesitas más, quitando los enfrentamientos que tendrian contra Nacional y Peñarol y finales de campeonato y 
partidos concretos en la Libertadores nunca llenarían la cancha. Pero si siempre jugasen en ella y si le prometen a los abondos que Peñarol y Nacional siempre 
jugaran en el Franzini muchos se sacaran el abono para asegurarse las localidades al igual que si te toca jugar contra Boca por ejemplo, esto haría tambien 
que partido con menor interes concurriese más publico por que ya tienen su bono. Además por ejemplo si tienes muchos abonados quiere decir que tendrás muchas 
menos entradas para el visitante y por lo que puedes incluso unicamente vender a los socios del equipo visitante y todos sabemos que el gran porcentaje de 
los socios no hacen problemas cuando van a ver fútbol.

Nacional, creo que están haciendo las cosas bastante bien, por seguridad haría todo butacas y sistema de abonados pero tal como estan ahora lo que le 
agregaría es techar la tribuna vip y la que esta enfrente, se que ahora estan trabajando en reformas pero no se que se incluye.

Peñarol, sin duda el estadio de Cobreloa sería el modelo a seguir, pero bueno aqui os dejo un enlace a un viejo proyecto en el Parque Roosvelt 
http://elcorresponsal.blogia.com/2008/070103-penarol-tendria-su-estadio-en-el-parque-roosevelt.php

Prado Park  Wanderers, River y Bella Vista, ambos juegan en el mismo lugar de la ciudad y creo que la Intendencia estaba planificando quitar uno de los campos de juego. Mi opinion es que entre los 3 creen un Estadio de unos 15.000 o incluso 17.000 ya que en una temporada los dos grandes jugarían unas 6 veces allí. 
Además creo que hoy en día con un ingeniero en cesped profesional no habría problemas de jugar 2 veces a la semana en un estadio, suponiendo que siempre uno 
de los 3 tendrá que jugar de visitante. Historicamente tampoco tienen mucha participacion a nivel continental porque sería rara la vez que se jugasen 3 
partidos a la semana, aunque un estadio para 3 equipos los costes de mantenimiento no serían tan elevados. Incluso aprovechando que esta la Rural cerca se 
podrían organizar hasta jineteadas !!!. Como pagarlo, bueno son equipos con no mucho presupuesto y aunque con mucha historia son equipos con menos hinchas, 
aún así serían 3 entidades y quedarían 2 terrenos libres para la venta en una zona muy bonita de la ciudad


Cerro. Es un equipo con bastante hinchada y que acompaña. Personalmente no me gustan los campos de futbol con pista de atletismo, pero en este caso la 
dejaría, pondría butacas, techaria, crearia accesos y parking en los alrededores, hace mucho que no voy pero de más esta decir que reformaria los vestuarios, 
baños y cantina. Sabiendo que Cerro no tiene un gran presupuesto, pediría ayuda al gobierno, creo que el pais necesita una estadio de ateltismo para 
organizar eventos a nivel nacional e internacional. Tambien podrían jugar alli sus vecinos de Progreso o Fenix como en el caso anterior. No digo Rampla 
simplemente porque considero su estadio una joyita con las vistas a la bahia. Otro que butacas y techado de su tribuna y media le quedarían genial, ni te 
cuento juagase quien jugase cualquier tarde soleada mi iria con el mate. ;D


Interior, creo que con los estadios realizados para la Copa America del 95 el interior esta bien cubierto, tal vez uno en Salto por poblacion, o Colonia para aprovecharlo en el verano como se hace con el de Maldonado y claro que se llevase a cabo el de Juventud de las Piedras (¿alguien sabe algo?). Pero sobre todo 
aqui las que tendrías que dar el paso al frente son las intendecnias, hacer como en tacuarembo, crear un equipo que represente al departamento, hacer un 
estadio pequeño pero coqueto y traer a los equipos de la capital, lo que ayudaría sin duda a las ciudades del interior y sus comerciantes. Diez mil hinchas un fin se semana de mayo lo agradece cualquier hotelero y cantina

Proyecto Juventud









*Conclusion*
Ya terminando se podría crear un estadio en el Norte de Montevideo para Racing, Liverpool, Cerrito, Rentistas, Iasa, La luz y tantos otros de la zona o utlizar 
el Charrua para ello. O un campo unico para Central y Miramar
Creo que tener estos tipos de estadios mejoraría mucho el campeonato uruguayo, que se termine eso de que Peñarol siempre juegue en el Estadio, o Central 
juegue con Nacional de local en el Estadio, que beneficio hay realmente, economico¿? cuando sabes que siempre juegas con los equipos más potentes del medio 
de visitante. Simplemente contando Nacional y Peñarol un equipo de los más pequeños se juega contra ellos dos 12 puntos y siempre de visitante. Pienso yo si 
el problema es recaudar más no sería jugar los partidos que te corresponden en tu campo y poder ganar mas partidos y con ello acceder a la liguilla y poder 
llegar a un torneo intercontinental que ahí si que vas a ver dinero de verdad además de tener mas contento a tus socios.
Además simplemente imaginate que contando el Centenario y los 3 del interior que ya hay y creando por lo menos 2 estadios de las posibilidades anteriormente 
ya tienes posibilidad de traer sudamericanos juveniles, e incluso porque no mundiales a nivel juvenil, tanto de chicas como de chicos. Os recuerdo que el 
último de chicas se jugo muy cerquita y que el Sub 20 se juegó en Egipto que podríamos decir que a nivel de desarrollo y seguridad no le tenemos mucho que envidiar y ni que hablar en Sub 17 de Nigeria que los campos estaban horribles o eran artificiales

Pero bueno ahora me poco pesimista porque todo esto sabemos que necesita de cierta organizacion y lamentablemente tanto los directivos de los clubes, los sin 
verguenzas de la Auf y asociados privados y como no mucho menos con los politicos se me anotja que esto es solamente un sueño y que actualmente me tengo que 
resignar con ir a ver los Forlanes y Godines en otros estadios con colores que el corazon no siente.


Finalmente si has llegado hasta el final de este sueño, podrías dar tu opinion sobre si crees que es posible, que cambiarias o como lo harías, tal como he hecho yo como un simple hincha del futbol uruguayo

Saludos y gracias a las siguientes web:
http://nuevosestadioschilenos.blogspot.com/
www.fifa.com
http://estadiosdeuruguay.piczo.com/?g=30279172&cr=2&nsrc=slh
www.google.co.uk


----------



## Peco's.uy

A juandpay saludos me gusta y me considero un SANDUCERO DE CORAZÓN, PERO HACE COMO 15 AÑOS QUE NO VOY A LA CIUDAD, SI PODES MÁNDAME ALGUNAS FOTOS DEL ESTADIO CUANDO VALLAS LOS FINES DE SEMANA,aunque lo que me cuentas parece increíble, tendría que verlo para dar crédito a semejante cosa.
Saludos


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

un abrazo, todo bien.
sabes, siempre quede caliente del partido que jugo argentina en paysandu y se mato a un hincha argentino por parte de un hincha tambien argentino pero de un cuadro "enemigo" y que nunca jamas se pudo hacer justicia, porque volvieron en masa a su pais, nadie salio de testigo y quedo impune esa muerte en territorio uruguayo. a veces recuerdo ese hecho y me molesta.


----------



## PCPPM

sansoplotteados said:


> que te pensas que me vas a ofender por decirme provinciano? es uno de mis mayores orgullos ademas de ser argentino y de tener el mejor futbol del mundo. ¿Estan agrandados por que salieron cuartos en el mundial de pura suerte? los felicito por su suerte, manden algo para aca.


*¿*El mejor futbol del mundo*?*, deja de hacernos pasar vergüenza haceme el favor*.*

Bien que pueden agrandarse los uruguayos, llegaron a donde llegaron defendiendo los colores, dejándose todo. Nosotros por nuestra soberbia ni siquiera podemos aprovechar al mejor jugador del mundo, Maradona poniéndole más atención a los periodistas que a los jugadores, convocando amigos y no a los mejores, etc*.*

Pero bueno, con gente como vos que piensa que somos los mejores y que el mejor futbol esta acá, las cosas difícilmente cambien, el primer paso para ponerse a trabajar y mejorar es ser realista, y vos no lo sos*.*

hno:


----------



## romanito

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> un abrazo, todo bien.
> sabes, siempre quede caliente del partido que jugo argentina en paysandu y se mato a un hincha argentino por parte de un hincha tambien argentino pero de un cuadro "enemigo" y que nunca jamas se pudo hacer justicia, porque volvieron en masa a su pais, nadie salio de testigo y quedo impune esa muerte en territorio uruguayo. a veces recuerdo ese hecho y me molesta.



Creo que el hincha que murio era del Club Platense (3ra Division) a manos de un tal "CADENA" lider en ese momento de la barra del Deportivo Moron, otro club del ascenso. Sigamos con el tema de los estadios uruguayos, razon de ser de este hilo.


Cordiales saludos


----------



## sansoplotteados

Pregunto a los foristas uruguayos que estan mas empapados en el tema: ¿en que quedo lo del estadio de PEÑAROL?
He leido en otras paginas una diversidad de cosas que me quedaron mas dudas que aciertos. 
¿Realmente hay plata para hacer semejante obra?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

sansoplotteados said:


> Pregunto a los foristas uruguayos que estan mas empapados en el tema: ¿en que quedo lo del estadio de PEÑAROL?
> He leido en otras paginas una diversidad de cosas que me quedaron mas dudas que aciertos.
> ¿Realmente hay plata para hacer semejante obra?


ya eligieron el lugar, hicieron implocionar el Cilindro, asi que parece que tienen dinero aparte de los explosivos usados para hacer el estadio :lol::lol:


----------



## elgotitas

*POR FAVOR NO HAGAN APARECER MÁS EL ESTADIO ARTIGAS DE PAYSANDÚ, SE ESTÁ CAYENDO A PEDAZOS, ESTÁ CASI TODO INHABILITADO,¡ LOS BLANCOS QUEMARON LOS PLANOS DE TAN MAL QUE ESTABAN!
LO TACHO PARA QUE APAREZCA POR ÚLTIMA VEZ
NO CUENTEN CON EL NUNCA MÁS, HASTA LOS VECINOS PRESENTARON HACE POCO DENUNCIA PENAL CONTRA EL ESTADIO







*


----------



## elgotitas




----------



## elgotitas

JE QUISE PONER TACHADO EL ESTADIO ARTIGAS PERO DIOS NO ME DEJA INSERTAR LA IMAGEN, SE NOTA QUE TINE QUE DESAPARECER:bash:


----------



## Kitano

elgotitas said:


> *POR FAVOR NO HAGAN APARECER MÁS EL ESTADIO ARTIGAS DE PAYSANDÚ, SE ESTÁ CAYENDO A PEDAZOS, ESTÁ CASI TODO INHABILITADO,¡ LOS BLANCOS QUEMARON LOS PLANOS DE TAN MAL QUE ESTABAN!
> LO TACHO PARA QUE APAREZCA POR ÚLTIMA VEZ
> NO CUENTEN CON EL NUNCA MÁS, HASTA LOS VECINOS PRESENTARON HACE POCO DENUNCIA PENAL CONTRA EL ESTADIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No sabia que el estadio se encontraba en ese estado que mencionas.
Piensan demolerlo, refaccionarlo o lo que haria cualquier intendente... dejarlo como está.
No lo puedo creer, con lo poco probable que es construir un estadio nuevo en Montevideo no me quiero ni imaginar en Paysandu.


----------



## mariolo427

sansoplotteados said:


> Pregunto a los foristas uruguayos que estan mas empapados en el tema: ¿en que quedo lo del estadio de PEÑAROL?
> He leido en otras paginas una diversidad de cosas que me quedaron mas dudas que aciertos.
> ¿Realmente hay plata para hacer semejante obra?


plata no hay por que los sueldos con los jugadores no estan al dia........pero se barajan algunas alternativas.....hay que esperar


----------



## GEOGARCIA

Os estadios uruguaios lembram muito os estadios do interior de São Paulo no BRasil.


----------



## nachomanya

no se olviden que en 2027 la copa américa es acá en Uruguay segun el criterio de rotación


----------



## Nort

nachomanya said:


> no se olviden que en 2027 la copa américa es acá en Uruguay segun el criterio de rotación


Sería una buena forma de prepararnos para el 2030...


----------



## bolsouru

*estadios*

buenas soy nuevo en el foro haber para los que se preguntan pq en el uruguay hay estadios en tan malas condiciones hay motivos bastante obvios si hablamos de liga , la liga uruguaya es semiprofesional pq esto ? si tomamos aspectos que pueden llamar a un club profesional ej : infraestructura,numero se socios ,economia interna del club, diviciones formativas y hasta gente que lleva fin de sema a cada partido no mas de 4 equipos podrian aprobar estos aspectos y algunos entre estos 4 hay cosas que tampoco aprobarian hablo claramente de nacional peñarol defensor y danubio. El resto con todo el respeto que se merecen no pueden ser considerados equipos profesionales son semiprofesionales y algunos tocando el amateurimo y asi y todo muchas veces le ganan a los grandes teniendo jugadores que trabajan de otra cosa para vivir. Esa es la realidad del futbol uruguayo Nacional y Peñarol abarcan todo Defensor bastante seguido hace muy bueñas campañas y danubio muy cada tanto el resto poco y nada. Sumandole que somos 3 millones y el 95% de la gente es hincha de nacional y peñarol donde los equipos menores con suerte llevaran 2 mil personas por partido (incluyo danubio y defensor y soy generoso en el numero) en un pais que tampoco tenemos la economia de holanda asi que bueno con ese panorama diganme que podemos esperar


----------



## bolsouru

*estadios*



sansoplotteados said:


> Pido disculpas por haber desvirtuado el hilo de sus estadios, pero yo entro a leerlos con buena onda desde hace un año y uno de los comentarios dice: estadio ARTIGAS DE PAYSANDU donde la Argentina de passarella fue VAPULEADA por estados unidos... y eso me molestó por que no fue asi nada mas. Disculpas nuevamente muchachos.
> Opinando de los estadios uruguayos: desde mi perspectiva la falta de infraestructura de ustedes es mayoritariamente economica, aunque la mayoria opina que es un tema de mentalidad.
> Tener una buena infraestructura es algo carisimo en cualquier lugar del mundo, sino fijense en nosotros los argentinos que siendo un pais mas grande con una economia que esta bien (aunque muchos digan lo contrario)
> lo que cuesta hacer un estadio nuevo (o reformarlo) es tremendo.
> Ahora mismo los brasileños estan juntando huevos para hacer su mundial siendo una potencia economica.
> Un abrazo para todos...


tienen gente amigo claro que es un muy dificil es muy costoso sea donde sea pero tiene gente para llenarlos cuando tenes mercado el impulso es otro claro que es dificil nacional a mi gusto es el club mas serio de este pais a nivel instucional supero los 40 mil socios cifra que por ejemplo importantes equipos de arg no supera y asi y todo ya vamos para 6 años de obras y tranquilamente quedan como 3 años mas ya uqe aca se hace todo con el dinero de los hinchas ya sea en la compra de palcos butacas etc , la idea es no sacar prestamos y que sea todo autofinanciable pero bueno nacional te llena el parque central y te llena un centenario pero los equipos menores ? le haces a cada uno un estadio con una capasidad minima de 10 mil personas modernos lindos todo lo que quieras y los vas a ver semivacios cada fin de semana. Como sustentas eso como los mantenes mejor dicho como los haces? claro que somos el pais con peor infraestructura encuanto a estadio de america pero realmente no veo de que otra manera se podria sustentar otra realidad.hno:


----------



## romanito

elgotitas said:


> *POR FAVOR NO HAGAN APARECER MÁS EL ESTADIO ARTIGAS DE PAYSANDÚ, SE ESTÁ CAYENDO A PEDAZOS, ESTÁ CASI TODO INHABILITADO,¡ LOS BLANCOS QUEMARON LOS PLANOS DE TAN MAL QUE ESTABAN!
> LO TACHO PARA QUE APAREZCA POR ÚLTIMA VEZ
> NO CUENTEN CON EL NUNCA MÁS, HASTA LOS VECINOS PRESENTARON HACE POCO DENUNCIA PENAL CONTRA EL ESTADIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




No entendi, quienes son los blancos?


----------



## hacedor

Partido Nacional - o Blanco

Y yo escuche lo mismo sobre el estadio de Paysandu.
Parece que la platita de todos iba a luugares privados-particulares.
Se hizo para durar menos de 5 años parece


----------



## romanito

^^
Gracias por la explicacion hacedor!


----------



## PichoneroBolso

sansoplotteados said:


> que te pensas que me vas a ofender por decirme provinciano? es uno de mis mayores orgullos ademas de ser argentino y de tener el mejor futbol del mundo. ¿Estan agrandados por que salieron cuartos en el mundial de pura suerte? los felicito por su suerte, manden algo para aca.


cuando te referis a manden algo x aca es para que mandemos algun jugador?...no digo que tengamos el mejor futbol de america, pero todos los jugadores de futbol uruguayos son metedores de garra y huevo que les falta a muchos jugadores argentinos, ademas de que, no digo la mitad, pero el 1/4 de los grandes jugadores del futbol argentino son uruguayos, hace tiempo que un jugador argentino no se destaca por ser el mejor saguero o el goleador del torneo...y no salimos 4tos de pura surte, le hicimos partido a holanda y alemania (que debo recordar que contra este ultimo perdieron 4-0 :bash y ellos nos ganaron 3-2 y pidiendo la hora :banana:...no somos el mejor, pero no somos ni seremos los peores...fiiiiiiiuuuuuf, termine!...se me hizo largo el discurso jajaja


----------



## @lexeiv

por mas q Montevideo sea una ciudad de 1 500 000 habitantes,la tenemos saturadisima de equipos de futbol...como se pretende q la gente de los cuadros menores vaya a los partidos si en realidad estamos hablando de equipos que no tienen mas de 1000 socios?
En ningun lugar del mundo seria viable,aun con mas recursos economicos...y si en argentina van a la cancha,pero en el campeonato nacional hay equipos de todo el pais,y en ciudades grandes no hay mas de 2 equipos representando dicha ciudad. 
No me digan q si el campeonato fuera realmente uruguayo,y no tan "metropolitano" no se llenarian mas las canchas. 
Que hubiera cuadros departamentales o que participe en el campeonato uruguayo el campeon departamental,mas los 4 mejores (en cuanto refiere a lo institucional)equipos de montevideo. El resto puede jugar un torneo metropolitano o reunir las condiciones requeridas para participar del uruguayo (infraestructura,numero de socios,etc)Inglaterra es un claro ejemplo,con una liga q es como la primera division,pero ,sobre esa ,esta la PREMIER LEAGUE,q es como un extracto de los mejores equipos de todo el pais.
en vez de llenarse solo el clasico,seguro q cuando estos equipos visiten los departamentos,tambien se llena. O un gobierno departamental no es capaz de mantener 1 solo estadio para 20 -25000 personas? se multiplicarian los abonos televisivos (con la consiguiente inyeccion de capital) y las rivalidades clasicas del interior seguro llenarian estadios. me imagino la visita de paysandu a salto por ejemplo,o viceversa...lleno a reventar!! se autofinancian las instalaciones. O existe duda q la gente compraria abonos de temporada,sabiendo q tiene seguro partidos de nacional,peñarol,etc.
En fin,como ejemplo las ligas europeas,donde los equipos son verdaderos embajadores de toda una ciudad o hasta de comunidades enteras. 
pensar...si el campeonato de España se disputara solo entre equipos de Madrid...creen q seria muy diferente del uruguayo???seria un fracaso absoluto!! O q el campeonato argentino sea solo entre equipos de buenos aires...fuera de toda logica..
Un saludo.


----------



## nico...u13

muy buena recopilación de los avances, las fotos de los 90's son depresivas ajjaja


----------



## Nort

El GPC tiraba miedo! D:


----------



## Edwita

nico...u13 said:


> muy buena recopilación de los avances, las fotos de los 90's son depresivas ajjaja


Gracias Nico. Muy amable de tu parte.



Nort said:


> El GPC tiraba miedo! D:


*Ja ja !!.* Imaginate el "miedo" que va a tirar cuando tenga 45000 de aforo y con techo... una experiencia intransferible. :bow:

*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

*Aquí puede apreciarse la evolución de la tribuna Atilio García (ubicación similar a la tribuna Olímpica del estadio Centenario).*










La Atilio en la década de los 90's.










La Atilio terminada la 1era. etapa del proyecto en 2005.











La Atilio en obras, buscando duplicar su capacidad en 2009.











Continúan las obras en 2009.


----------



## Edwita

Obra terminada en 2010.










Vista de la Atilio desde detrás del arco de la Abdón.











La Atilio repleta en Octubre/2010.











Otro partido con la Atilio García completa em 2011.


Saludooos !!!. :nocrook:


----------



## Nort

Muy buenas!


----------



## Edwita

Nort said:


> Muy buenas!


Muchas gracias amigo Nort. kay:

*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

Edwita said:


> Son 2 cosas distintas. Liverpool no tiene nada que ver en la elección del color celeste. Lo que ocurrió fue que en Belvedere fue la primera cancha donde Uruguay usó la camiseta color cielo.
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:



Ahhh bien, gracias por la aclaración


----------



## Edwita

fedespot said:


> Ahhh bien, gracias por la aclaración


Con gusto amigo.

*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Le cagar*n la fruta a wanderers, en el lugar donde podía mantener un espacio libre para un futura y muy hipotética ampliación de su estadio levantaron un galpón de la rural que tiene toda la pinta de permanente y un...este...no se como se llama, digamosle desfiladero de vacas hecho de tubos de metal que tampoco tiene pinta de que va a ser retirado, dejo la foto de google earth donde se ve el lugar que se ocupó, chau posible solución a los estadios del prado(a la cantidad me refiero)








más o menos como que la nueva obra, segun lo que vi de arafue, llega hasta lo verde atrás de la tribuna, apenas quedan unos metros


----------



## Nort

Igual Wanders a diferencia de Danubio o Defesnor (e incluso Liverpool y Cerro Largo algun día) no creo que necesite ampliar su estadio.


----------



## Edwita

Creo que el amigo elgotitas habla de proyectos de los que ni los propios clubes están enterados... hno:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Creo que el amigo elgotitas habla de proyectos de los que ni los propios clubes están enterados... hno:


jjjj, por supuesto que ni están enterados.
Pienso en el tan mentado *"estadio del prado"*, que cada vez, menos que menos, será ahí


----------



## topoeloy

Muy buena la comparacion del parque central, al margen de las camisetas hay que aceptar que parece un proyecto serio.


----------



## Edwita

topoeloy said:


> Muy buena la comparacion del parque central, al margen de las camisetas hay que aceptar que parece un proyecto serio.


Gracias amigo. Incluso se está anunciando la ansiada continuación de las obras, en una conferencia de prensa a realizarse. La info es la siguiente.

*Hijos de Artigas.
PROYECTO ESPACIO LIBRE: “QUINTA DE LA PARAGUAYA”
Diseño Arq. Daniel Majic.*

*MEMORIA DEL ESPACIO.*












Con motivo de estar presentes en la celebración del Bicentenario de la emancipación del pueblo oriental, el Club nombró una comisión del Bicentenario, la cual propuso denominar al tramo frente al acceso al Parque central, por la calle Carlos Anaya al 2900, como Espacio Libre “Quinta de la Paraguaya”.

Se realizó un proyecto para dicho espacio en reconocimiento a la Asamblea Popular realizada el 10 de octubre de 1811, en la que Artigas fue nombrado Jefe de los Orientales, y que fuera realizada en lo que hoy es el Gran Parque Central.

El proyecto, que fue presentado a la Sra. Intendente de Montevideo el lunes 29 de Agosto, cuenta con una alta carga conceptual y simbólica referida al arduo camino libertario recorrido por el pueblo Artiguista.El inicio del recorrido es en un árbol Ibirapitá a plantar en la propia inauguración del espacio y que representa a la naturaleza que rodeo a Artigas, como escenario del proceso revolucionario a campo abierto.

Continua el recorrido sobre un pavimento de adoquines colocados a nivel del cordón existente y creándose una raja rehundida central, estrecha y lineal, que se diferencia del pavimento por la irregularidad de su interior (compuesto con granitos y areniscas nacionales rusticas), representando las dificultades del camino Artiguista para alcanzar la patria independiente.

La textura irregular, es iluminada con un haz de luz en movimiento, que fortalece la idea de perseverancia en la lucha, a pesar del paso del tiempo y de las dificultades.

Siguiendo el recorrido se llega a un pequeño espacio verde con forma de letra “alfa”, que asocia nuevamente la presencia de la naturaleza en el camino, pero esta vez más florecida, luego del andar y en donde se ubicará una placa conmemorativa a la fecha.

Un poco más adelante aparece como marco de contención o una pieza maciza de hormigón abierta con un vidrio de 1mt de altura, en forma de “letra omega” (alfa y omega primera y ultima letra del abecedario griego principio y fin del camino), representa a la naturaleza como principio y fin de la vida.

Esta pieza oficia a su vez de respaldo virtual a dos monolitos inaugurados en el año 1980 y 2005 por los presidentes de FIFA como reconocimiento internacional y se dispondrán mástiles para los izar los pabellones Patrios, del Bicentenario, FIFA, AUF y C. N .de F.

Sobre la fachada, a nivel de piso interior, será visible una llama representando la vigencia del ideario artiguista para iluminar a nuevas generaciones.

Actualmente se está tramitando la entrega de adoquines por la intendencia y el visto bueno de los técnicos municipales.

Comisión de Patrimonio y Obras C. N. de F.

_Fuente: http://www.parquecentral.com.uy/par...ijos-de-artigas&catid=36:el-proyecto&Itemid=2_

*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## Nort

Muy bueno!!

Pero no hay render!!! :S


----------



## Edwita

Nort said:


> Muy bueno!!
> 
> Pero no hay render!!! :S


Aca taaaaa...












Es el render de la Plazoleta del Bicentenario a la entrada de la Tribuna José Ma. Delgado, en la calle Azambuya.


*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Edwita said:


> Aca taaaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es el render de la Plazoleta del Bicentenario a la entrada de la Tribuna José Ma. Delgado, en la calle Azambuya.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


Jajajajaja, el matrimonio de arriba a la derecha.

Aplastados por la segunda dimensión.


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Aca taaaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es el render de la Plazoleta del Bicentenario a la entrada de la Tribuna José Ma. Delgado, en la calle Azambuya.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


¿no tiene rampas para lisiados contra el edificio?que atraso, ya es tiempo de que sea obligatorio, o de que se cumpla la norma


----------



## Fedespot

Si te fijas a la izquierda de la escalera hay como una entradita que después no se ve bien que es, quizás esa sea la rampa, sería una onda "te metes en la entradita, doblás a la izquierda, después a la derecha y tas en la rampa" (?)


----------



## elgotitas

fedespot said:


> Si te fijas a la izquierda de la escalera hay como una entradita que después no se ve bien que es, quizás esa sea la rampa, sería una onda "te metes en la entradita, doblás a la izquierda, después a la derecha y tas en la rampa" (?)


je si, facilísimo con la silla, tres giros sobre el eje


----------



## Edwita

*CHADEM y la colaboración de UTU.*

*La semana pasada miembros de la Comisión Honoraria Administradora del Estadio Municipal de Rivera (CHADEM) recorrieron nuevamente las instalaciones del principal centro deportivo, acompañados en esta oportunidad por el Director de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Rivera, Ing. Agrónomo Luis González y el profesor del curso de madera, Prof. Albérico Moraes, según informó el miembro de dicha Comisión, Fabián Fontoura.*












Agregó que la Escuela Técnica de Rivera colaborará con mano de obra en la elaboración de nuevo mobiliario para los vestuarios donde se irán sustituyendo gradualmente los casilleros de metal hoy existentes por una estructura de madera con percheros; además del arreglo de bancos y otro mobiliario existente. 

Actualmente los vestuarios están recibiendo pintura y algunos arreglos menores de cara a la intensa actividad que de acuerdo a lo previsto, se desarrollará en el Estadio a partir de este mes.

.....

_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.diarionorte.com.uy/cultura/chadem-y-la-colaboracion-de-utu-18689.html_


*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

Edwita said:


> *CHADEM y la colaboración de UTU.*
> 
> *La semana pasada miembros de la Comisión Honoraria Administradora del Estadio Municipal de Rivera (CHADEM) recorrieron nuevamente las instalaciones del principal centro deportivo, acompañados en esta oportunidad por el Director de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Rivera, Ing. Agrónomo Luis González y el profesor del curso de madera, Prof. Albérico Moraes, según informó el miembro de dicha Comisión, Fabián Fontoura.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agregó que la Escuela Técnica de Rivera colaborará con mano de obra en la elaboración de nuevo mobiliario para los vestuarios donde se irán sustituyendo gradualmente los casilleros de metal hoy existentes por una estructura de madera con percheros; además del arreglo de bancos y otro mobiliario existente.
> 
> Actualmente los vestuarios están recibiendo pintura y algunos arreglos menores de cara a la intensa actividad que de acuerdo a lo previsto, se desarrollará en el Estadio a partir de este mes.
> 
> .....
> 
> _Fuente y nota completa:http://www.diarionorte.com.uy/cultura/chadem-y-la-colaboracion-de-utu-18689.html_
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


Vale señalar que el estadio Atilio Paiva Olivera será una de las sedes del Sudamericano Sub-15 que habrá de disputarse en nuestro país, próximamente.


*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

bueno, dejo acá un link muy interesante sobre gradas de hormigón armado, es un pdf de una contructora que está muy completo e interesante
http://www.nortenph.com/images/familias/cont9/Catalogo%20Graderios.pdf


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Cuántos estadios cerrados tiene el país?


----------



## Edwita

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Cuántos estadios cerrados tiene el país?


¿Te referís a los estadios en general o específicamente de fútbol?.


*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## NicoBolso

Estadios en general. Parto de la base de que todos son polifuncionales y se puede jugar cualquier deporte en ellos.


----------



## Edwita

NicoBolso said:


> Estadios en general. Parto de la base de que todos son polifuncionales y se puede jugar cualquier deporte en ellos.


Bien vale la aclaración, ya que este tema se abrió con fotos y referencias a estadios de fútbol.

Gracias Nico.


*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## mariolo427

Catar 2022 regalará sus estadios a África


Serán desmontados tras la celebración del Mundial. Aunque aún no están construidos los ultramodernos estadios que acogerán el Mundial del año 2022, cuya organización concedió la FIFA a Catar, ya ha trascendido que una vez que concluya la Copa del Mundo los estadios serán desmontados y se transportarán a varios países africanos para contribuir al desarrollo del fútbol en Africa. Aún no se sabe si el Mundial 2022 se celebrará en invierno o en verano, dado que las altas temperaturas de Catar pueden hacer imposible jugar en el país árabe en las fechas habituales de los Mundiales, por más que esos estadios de quita y pon tengan aire acondicionado en la grada y en el césped, para los espectadores y para los futbolistas, como está previsto.

http://blogs.as.com/matallanas/2011/11/catar-2022-regalará-sus-estadios-a-áfrica.html


----------



## NicoBolso

¿Estadio desmontable = de madera?


----------



## Bolsilludo

NicoBolso said:


> ¿Estadio desmontable = de madera?


Hormigón prefabricado.


----------



## Edwita

Bolsilludo said:


> Hormigón prefabricado.


A los cataríes hay que empezar a explicarles como es una pelota de fútbol...:hilarious

Ergo, ¿para qué quieren estadios?. Los regalan y listo...

¿Podría ser alguno para Uruguay?. :nuts:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## bolsouru

si van a traer uno para aca para que juegue liverpool y fenix con 300 personas.


----------



## Edwita

bolsouru said:


> si van a traer uno para aca para que juegue liverpool y fenix con 300 personas.


*Ja ja ja !!. * Yo en realidad pensaba en alguna de las plazas del interior que podrían sacarle muy buen provecho.

Por ejemplo Salto, que junto a Concordia puede ser un polo de atracción deportiva muy importante y no tiene un estadio apropiado para sacar provecho de las ventajas comparativas que su ubicación geográfica le brinda.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## gertero

*Estadio Juan A. Lavalleja, Flores*

*Estadio Juan A. Lavalleja, Flores* _en remodelación_


----------



## mariolo427

me da gusto ver estas fotos de gertero.......muy lindo esta quedando este estadio en flores


----------



## lor15

que bueno es tener por lo menos dos estadio como la gente en el interior!


----------



## palmares

Muy lindo esta ese de Flores, prueba de que no se necesitan estadios de gran capacidad pero si prolijos


----------



## Nort

Que lindo el de flores!!!


----------



## ale_uy

Que lindo estadio el de Flores! realmente da gusto.... Ademas si pensamos hacer el mundial 2030 se necesitan estadios menores para entrenar las selecciones.


----------



## Fedespot

Que lindo que está quedando, este es el que se va a utilizar en la siguiente fase de la sub 15 no?


----------



## Edwita

fedespot said:


> Que lindo que está quedando, este es el que se va a utilizar en la siguiente fase de la sub 15 no?


Sí, a esta hora está jugando Brasil. Uruguay lo hace a partir de las 21 horas.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## gertero

Edwita said:


> Sí, a esta hora está jugando Brasil. Uruguay lo hace a partir de las 21 horas.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


A esperar por as fotitos del partido entonces.

Totalemente de acuerdo con los comentarios anteriores. en uruguay no se necesitan grandes estadios, pero si pequeños y coquetos. La mayoria de los equipos de primera con un estadio de 12-14 mil sentados y con na tribuna techada quedarian genial. Luego habria que convencer a la CSF de que por poblacion los estadios uruguayos (cumpliendo normas de seguridad) no necesiten los 18.000 espectadores que necesitan para jugar las copas internacionales. por lo menos no en la fase de grupos


----------



## Edwita

gertero said:


> A esperar por as fotitos del partido entonces.
> 
> Totalemente de acuerdo con los comentarios anteriores. en uruguay no se necesitan grandes estadios, pero si pequeños y coquetos. La mayoria de los equipos de primera con un estadio de 12-14 mil sentados y con na tribuna techada quedarian genial. Luego habria que convencer a la CSF de que por poblacion los estadios uruguayos (cumpliendo normas de seguridad) no necesiten los 18.000 espectadores que necesitan para jugar las copas internacionales. por lo menos no en la fase de grupos


En realidad el Reglamento de la CSF determina que el MÍNIMO de capacidad para que un estadio sea habilitado deber contar con un aforo reconocido x la Asociación a la que pertenezca el club, de 20.000 personas desde la Fase previa hasta 4tos. de final y un aforo de 40.000 para semifinales y finales de las Copas.

Más allá de eso, una buena noticia es que la propia CONMEBOL, acaba de habilitar el estadio FRANZINI, de Defensor Sporting para la Copa Libertadores 2012, de manera condicional.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## martin5

Edwita said:


> En realidad el Reglamento de la CSF determina que el MÍNIMO de capacidad para que un estadio sea habilitado deber contar con un aforo reconocido x la Asociación a la que pertenezca el club, de 20.000 personas desde la Fase previa hasta 4tos. de final y un aforo de 40.000 para semifinales y finales de las Copas.
> 
> Más allá de eso, una buena noticia es que la propia CONMEBOL, acaba de habilitar el estadio FRANZINI, de Defensor Sporting para la Copa Libertadores 2012, de manera condicional.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


con lo que le cuesta llenar su cancha a defensor ... pero ta. Por sudamericana se lo habilitaron para los cuadros chicos.

http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/214169/aca-pierden-los-torneos/
miren esta nota del observador. Yo creo que habria que habria que habilitar todas las canchas y en funcion de que pasen las cosas y se vea lo que esta mal, irlo arreglando para que esten aptos para recibir a todos los equipos


----------



## Edwita

martin5 said:


> con lo que le cuesta llenar su cancha a defensor ... pero ta. Por sudamericana se lo habilitaron para los cuadros chicos.
> 
> http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/214169/aca-pierden-los-torneos/
> miren esta nota del observador. Yo creo que habria que habria que habilitar todas las canchas y en funcion de que pasen las cosas y se vea lo que esta mal, irlo arreglando para que esten aptos para recibir a todos los equipos


Con todo respeto no comparto el criterio. Es como decir, llevemos a 10.000 personas a un lugar sin baños o en pésimas condiciones, que no tengan lugares donde comprar una bebida o algo de comer. Que se amontonen y no se vea parte de la cancha, que el césped sea impresentable, y después, cuando se quejen, arreglamos.

Me parece que la lógica es justamente a la inversa. Primero deben cumplir determinados requisitos y luego ser autorizados a designar la cancha que sea, donde sea.

Un ejemplo claro es la diferencia entre Liverpool y Danubio. Palma no quiso invertir un peso en seguridad para los concurrentes, incluso esta semana dijo que de tener habilitado su estadio para jugar contra los grandes, igual fijaría el Centenario, porque así recauda más.

Danubio en cambio invirtió mucho dinero en cámaras, accesos, alambrados, etc. para llevar a los grandes. Llevó sólo a Nacional ya que en el otro caso, no se lo permitió la Policía, insólitamente.

En cuanto al artículo de El Observador, es claramente tendencioso, ya que a quien sí cumplió con el Protocolo de Seguridad (firmado x todos los clubes) como Danubio, curiosamente no es siquiera destacado en el trabajo del "periodista" (va entre comillas porque evidentemente dista muchísimo de serlo) cometiendo también otra injusticia generalizando como si los 2 grandes tuvieran una misma actitud, cuando si se analiza las veces que salió uno y otro, la situación es esencialmente diferente.

Por lo menos, así lo percibo yo.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

mariolo427 said:


> me da gusto ver estas fotos de gertero.......muy lindo esta quedando este estadio en flores


a mí tbn me daría gusto si no hubieran construido la tribuna en el lugar que está previsto originalmente y no dónde podría ir un pista sintética de atletismo, por lo demás quedó bárbaro


----------



## elgotitas

Yo creo que tendría que haber, al menos: un buen estadio en el prado para wanderers y B. vista y otro en la zona costera oeste para fenix y river, eso levantaría ya mucho el nivel de las canchas montevideanas, y por favor, que den vuelta el olimpico!, porque si a eso le sumas la de cerro, la de danubio,el franzini(que a pesar de ser de gradería prefabricada se nota la diferencia con el resto de las canchas)(con la de danubio y defensor no quiero decir que sean buenos estadios, sino que si ese fuera el piso y el dinero se destinara a otras canchas estaríamos mucho mejor) el charrúa, un petite estadio para liverpool(a mi se me ocurre que la lateral visitante sea de cabinas ,palcos e instalaciones, los visitantes atrás de un arco, la otra cabecera como está, la tribuna "olimpica" como la de atlanta)questi, imaginen, lateral local y cabecera visitante(la otra cabecera chica como la de ahora)Mis calculos dicen (y haciendo cuentas)que en la lateral entran 5.000


----------



## Edwita

¿Y xq no uno en el Prado que utilizaran los 3?. Tanto River Plate, como Bella Vista y Montevideo Wanderers están en el mismo barrio.

Entiendo que en la realidad de hoy, estamos hablando de sueños muy lejanos a la realidad, pero sin duda que sería algo muy cercano a lo ideal.

3 o 4 estadios para varios equipos, con las comodidades mínimas exigibles para un espectáculo profesional, con iluminación artificial que permita la transmisión x TV de los partidos y así se pueda jugar mucho más en verano que en invierno.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> ¿Y xq no uno en el Prado que utilizaran los 3?. Tanto River Plate, como Bella Vista y Montevideo Wanderers están en el mismo barrio.
> 
> Entiendo que en la realidad de hoy, estamos hablando de sueños muy lejanos a la realidad, pero sin duda que sería algo muy cercano a lo ideal.
> 
> 3 o 4 estadios para varios equipos, con las comodidades mínimas exigibles para un espectáculo profesional, con iluminación artificial que permita la transmisión x TV de los partidos y así se pueda jugar mucho más en verano que en invierno.
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Para mi tres equipos por estadio es mucho, imaginate el estado de la cancha, y si fuera sintética, en este país se tardaría el triple en cambiarla de lo que se debería, por eso me parece de a dos, y ya que river es extranjero, por eso lo saqué, yo con infraestructuras así hago chilenas, propiamentedicho


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> Para mi tres equipos por estadio es mucho, imaginate el estado de la cancha, y si fuera sintética, en este país se tardaría el triple en cambiarla de lo que se debería, por eso me parece de a dos, y ya que river es extranjero, por eso lo saqué, yo con infraestructuras así hago chilenas, propiamentedicho


¿Decís "es extanjero" porque fue al Prado desde la Aduana?.

De cualquier manera, no creo que sea problema si son 2 o 3, ya que puede armarse un calendario que se le permita jugar un sólo partido x semana en ese estadio, intercalando a los clubes para ser visitantes y locales.

Pero todas las opiniones son válidas, porque es un tema más de preferencias que otra cosa.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> ¿Decís "es extanjero" porque fue al Prado desde la Aduana?.
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:



efectivamente


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> efectivamente


OK.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

El problema del fútbol uruguayo son los cuadros chicos no los grandes, los cuadros chicos además de serlo en tamaño, lo son de mentalidad.
Cada vez suben más los precios de las entradas cuando juegan con los grandes para garronear un poco más, cuando si las pusieran más barata les va más gente y le hace bien al fútbol.
Quien va a querer ver El Tanque Sisley vs River Plate a 100$ la entrada? Nadie

Mucho cuadro chico en Montevideo y mucho junto, ojalá los cuadros del interior tuvieran más apoyo al estilo de Cerro Largo, que hubieran más cuadros del interior ayudaría pila y a los grandes no les quedaría otra que salir del centenario.

Es ilógico que por la zona del prado esten Liverpool, Wanderers, River Plate y Bella Vista (que entre todos hacen 10 mil hinchas)


----------



## bolsouru

directamente y unicamente el problema es tener esta liga pedorra en donde el 95% de los clubes deberian estar en la b asi de simple son cuadros de barrio con metalidad de barrio y con mil hinchas cada fin de semana.
Nacional peñarol danubio defensor y 1 equipo ( o seleccion departamental) por dertamento como ya dije apoyado por privados de la zona en primera division, todos los que estan ahora para la b o anda a jugar a la liga universitaria.


----------



## elgotitas

Buenas, vengo con delirios, encontré el estadio que había imaginado pero que no lo encontraba por ningún lado, es en las afueras de lima, en chorrillo.
Ni me importa a que equipo pertenece, tiene 2 tribunas y un talud(el cual no atenderé en este post), cada tribuna tiene una capacidad para 5.000 personas aprox.
Segun el G. earth tiene 110mtrs por 120mtrs(140mtrs con los pasillos para evacuar el publico, que de estar orientado distinto no los necesitaría).
Me parece que es el estadio ideal para equipos chicos de montevideo, que tienen que arreglarselas con poco espacio, a demás, al ser simétrico, puede ser compartido por dos equipos sin marcar jerarquías, y también facilita el tema seguridad.
Y claro, le faltan las cabinas y podría ser techado fácilmente, eso es lo de menos en las fotos.
Les dejo varias para que aprecien lo que digo, espero coincidan. 








(Acá imagenes del poderoso sport huancayo en el estadio)
































































Con gente en las tribunas











Perdón por el tamaño de algunas

P.D.:si las primeras fotos no se cargan recarguen la página porque son de una página media mutante


----------



## Edwita

Las inmediaciones del estadio, no incentivan mucho a las hinchadas visitantes, me parece... hno:

Pero es mejor que muchas canchas de Montevideo, sin duda.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Nort

Me quedo con un barrio normal y el estadio feo, gracias.


----------



## elgotitas

yo ni había mirado el barrio, imaginense un barrio lindo(más o menos lindo) y el estadio, yo compro


----------



## bolsouru

como se nota que lejisimos tenemos la peor infraestructura deportiva de america pero lejisimos


----------



## Ultratom

Me atrevo a afirmar que en el interior hay muchos clubes históricos con mejor infraestructura, hinchada y arraigo social que muchos equipos de barrio montevideanos, y que podrían perfectamente jugar en primera división, creando de esta manera una verdadera liga URUGUAYA, mucho mas atractiva.

Ahí van unos enlaces de los clubes que a mi entender deberían entrar a la liga profesional de AUF de primera o segunda. 
*San Eugenio de Artigas*
http://www.saneugeniofc.com/
*Salto Uruguay F.C.*
http://www.saltouruguay.org/
*Porongos de Flores*
http://www.porongos.com/
*Club Atletico Universal de San Jose*
http://www.cauniversal.com.uy/


----------



## Ultratom

En la web del San Eugenio les propongo que entren en "Obras y proyectos" y vean el estadio, la sede, las instalaciones, el baby futbol.
Vean tambien la fecha de creacion de estos equipos y como sus hinchas se sienten identificados con el equipo de su pueblo y no con los de la capital, con el paso del tiempo esto ira creciendo si juegan contra los "grandes" y estos iran perdiendo adeptos en el interior (ese es el problema, jeje).


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> En la web del San Eugenio les propongo que entren en "Obras y proyectos" y vean el estadio, la sede, las instalaciones, el baby futbol.
> Vean tambien la fecha de creacion de estos equipos y como sus hinchas se sienten identificados con el equipo de su pueblo y no con los de la capital, con el paso del tiempo esto ira creciendo si juegan contra los "grandes" y estos iran perdiendo adeptos en el interior (ese es el problema, jeje).


Si no recuerdo mal los "hacedores" del resurgir del San Eugenio son Morgan y Pablo Martínez, quienes fueron los artífices de la primera etapa del Proyecto del Parque Central.

Y desde luego, casi todo en fútbol es opinable. Pienso que un proceso como el que describís llevaría años (quizás décadas). Y la prueba la podemos apreciar en los países que han aplicado una política futbolística nacional. Por ejemplo en Brasil (el país-continente) se juega en "todos sus rincones", sin embargo "los clubes grandes, siguen siendo grandes", quizás más que antes.

En Argentina pasa algo similar, la gente sigue siendo de Boca y Ríver en todas las provincias, más allá de las hinchadas locales.

Similares conceptos podríamos citar de España, Italia o Inglaterra.

En resumen, estimo que los clubes grandes "gozan de buena salud" en cuanto a la adhesión y fidelidad de sus hinchas a lo largo y ancho de nuestro país.

Sí es posible que los clubes chicos de Montevideo, a mediano y largo plazo puedan ser sustituídos en cantidad de adherentes y concurrentes a los estadios en relación a instituciones del interior, si se hacen proyectos serios. Hoy el ejemplo sería Cerro Largo que sumó fuerzas de todo el departamento, o en su momento lo concretó Tacuarembó.

Pero proyectos como el de Rivera, Colonia o Paysandú, por ser de clubes (que no representaban a todo el Departamento) fracasaron ruidosa y lamentablemente.

Pero claro, es sólo mi opinión.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

Es cierto que hubo fracasos con equipos del interior, pero creo que otros inventos "integrados" que representaban a todo el departamento tambien fracasaron como Durazno, Salto, Paysandu, Colonia... y hay clubes que siguen luchando como Plaza Colonia y Atenas de San Carlos por ejemplo, 2 instituciones que me encantan con mucha vida deportiva, con natacion, antiguedad e historia en su ciudad, si bien me gusta mucho el "tacua", creo que Tacuarembo y Rocha deben seguir asi, pero tambien me gusta integrar a 4 o 5 equipos historicos del interior con equipos formados por una fusion de clubes que representan un departamento cuando no hay ninguno que predomine sobre los demas caso Tacuarembo y Rocha.

http://www.plazacolonia.com.uy/
http://www.clubatenas.com.uy/


----------



## Ultratom

Incluso se podrían crear clásicos regionales con un equipo y una fusión del mismo departamento, recuerda que en la OFI esto ya sucede pues hay departamentos que juegan con diferentes selecciones departamentales en diferentes ligas, por ejemplo Colonia Sur y Colonia Litoral. Además no estoy en contra de los grandes yo mismo soy de Peñarol pero quiero una liga mas competitiva precisamente y desplazamientos a otros pueblos donde jugar de visitante realmente como sucede aquí en Europa y en todo el mundo.
Saludos y un abrazo tambien.


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> Es cierto que hubo fracasos con equipos del interior, pero creo que otros inventos "integrados" que representaban a todo el departamento tambien fracasaron como Durazno, Salto, Paysandu, Colonia... y hay clubes que siguen luchando como Plaza Colonia y Atenas de San Carlos por ejemplo, 2 instituciones que me encantan con mucha vida deportiva, con natacion, antiguedad e historia en su ciudad, si bien me gusta mucho el "tacua", creo que Tacuarembo y Rocha deben seguir asi, pero tambien me gusta integrar a 4 o 5 equipos historicos del interior con equipos formados por una fusion de clubes que representan un departamento cuando no hay ninguno que predomine sobre los demas caso Tacuarembo y Rocha.


Bueno, Durazno y Salto nunca llegaron a 1era. División. Paysandú sólo con Paysandú Bella Vista y Colonia con Plaza Colonia, o sea ninguno e los 2 representó realmente a todo su Departamento.

De cualquier manera, a lo que apuntaba es que todavía x muchos años, estimo que a los grandes, no les afectará para nada ninguno de esos cambios.
Quienes pueden perder lugar son varios clubes chicos de Montevideo, me parece.

*Abrazooo !!!. * :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

creo que igual solo el tacua y cerro largo superan a los equipos más chicos de la A que son de MVD, podrían llegar a ser más grandes que los de MVD con el apoyo del gob. departamental los equipos que nombran,, pero eso aún no ha pasado


----------



## elgotitas

Si tan solo tuvieramos en MVD estadios de estas capacidades (que creo que es lo máximo que podemos en relación a la población)tendríamos un gran campeonato(estadios de calidad, por lo menos la mitad techados):

*Centenario: 65.628 
Peñarol: 35.000
Parque Central: 29.000 
Troccoli: 17.000
Jardines: 16.000
Franzini: 15.000 
*Prado: 12.000 
Charrua : 11.102
Belvedere: 10.000
Olimpico: 10.000
*Mendez Piana/ Palermo (hechos un solo estadio): 10.000
* Estadio Del Cerrito: 10.000*

*-los de los asteríscos no existen hoy en día y NAC y PEÑ los puse con la capacidades anunciadas.
(Las capacidades no son caprichosas sino lo que me parece que se puede hacer según el espacio físico de cada caso)


Dejo acá un link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35975400&postcount=106 a las capacidades actuales de los estadios de MVD


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> Si tan solo tuvieramos en MVD estadios de estas capacidades (que creo que es lo máximo que podemos en relación a la población)tendríamos un gran campeonato(estadios de calidad, por lo menos la mitad techados):
> 
> *
> Peñarol: 35.000
> Parque Central: 29.000 *
> 
> ... y NAC y PEÑ los puse con la capacidades anunciadas.
> (Las capacidades no son caprichosas sino lo que me parece que se puede hacer según el espacio físico de cada caso)....



Esas capacidades anunciadas según qué fuentes?, ¿en qué tiempos?. Porque si es para más allá de Diciembre/2012, la del Parque Central es imposible que se pueda vaticinar hoy.


----------



## Fedespot

Igual la capacidad del estadio de Peñarol y del Parque Central son las menos importantes para esta discusión.


----------



## Edwita

fedespot said:


> Igual la capacidad del estadio de Peñarol y del Parque Central son las menos importantes para esta discusión.


Según el criterio de quién, si puede saberse... Gracias.


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Esas capacidades anunciadas según qué fuentes?, ¿en qué tiempos?. Porque si es para más allá de Diciembre/2012, la del Parque Central es imposible que se pueda vaticinar hoy.


Uhhh, yo que se a esta altura, creo que hace poco el arq. majic lo dijo en una nota que colgaron acá.
Hasta ahora lo único que se sabe es que van a ampliar la scarone y hacer el codo, el resto es puro cuento hoy en día,que si ponen el techo que si lo agrandan más, nadie sabe,y 35.000 para PEÑ es más o menos, 35, 39, por ahí andaría el estadio, ah, mirá acá, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnr5FmVnqK8 en el minuto 0:33 lo dice, 35.000 personas.
Y coincido con fedespot, los menos importantes para este país son los estadios de los grandes, si a avances nos referimos, porque si se da la lista de capacidades que puse antes estaríamos mucho más cerca de londres que si tenemos dos estadios para 40-50.000 personas de los grandes y el resto de canchas chicas como hoy, el PC está creciendo, bien, no nos preocupemos de el, se dice que PEÑ va a tener un estadio fifa, ok, dejemoslo de lado, ahora, ¿que se hace con el resto? ese es el verdadero reto


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> Uhhh, yo que se a esta altura, creo que hace poco el arq. majic lo dijo en una nota que colgaron acá.
> Hasta ahora lo único que se sabe es que van a ampliar la scarone y hacer el codo, el resto es puro cuento hoy en día,que si ponen el techo que si lo agrandan más, nadie sabe,y 35.000 para PEÑ es más o menos, 35, 39, por ahí andaría el estadio, ah, mirá acá, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nnr5FmVnqK8 en el minuto 0:33 lo dice, 35.000 personas.
> Y coincido con fedespot, los menos importantes para este país son los estadios de los grandes, si a avances nos referimos, porque si se da la lista de capacidades que puse antes estaríamos mucho más cerca de londres que si tenemos dos estadios para 40-50.000 personas de los grandes y el resto de canchas chicas como hoy, el PC está creciendo, bien, no nos preocupemos de el, se dice que PEÑ va a tener un estadio fifa, ok, dejemoslo de lado, ahora, ¿que se hace con el resto? ese es el verdadero reto


Entiendo tu punto de vista, aunque no lo comparta. Si en nuestro país se ha hecho el Centenario, es x la existencia de hinchadas que hicieron posible su mantenimiento y desarrollo.

Si ahora ambos grandes van a tener sus estadios, en mi concepto, es quizás el ÚNICO motivador para que otros (varios juntos x ejemplo) clubes chicos se asocien y logren algún escenario mejor que los actuales, aunque la realidad de hoy indica que ninguno siquiera piensa en ello.

Por eso, reitero, en mi modesta opinión, sin la existencia de los grandes y la marca de rumbos que éstos den, nuestro fútbol no tendría mayor desarrollo que el boliviano, con todo respeto a ese país hermano, pero es lo que marca la historia de nuestro fútbol, me parece.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

Ojo, yo lo decía porque no importa si uno tiene 29mil o 35mil en este momento, porque se da por sabido que ambos cuadros van a tener estadio (o van a ampliarlo) acorde a su hinchada y capaz de albergar a los chicos. Digo que no tiene sentido discutirlo en este topic porque los dos van a tener un estadio grande y justamente no va por ahí el tema. 
El tema va porque los chicos puedan tener algo para llevar a los grandes, Nacional ya tiene y Peñarol tendría (si construye un estadio) un lugar para llevar a los chicos.


----------



## elgotitas

*El atletismo vuelve a la pista del Tróccoli*

luego de más de diez años sin actividad, el atletismo volverá a la pista del estadio Tróccoli con la creación de una escuela de iniciación, que llenará de deporte el Cerro y buscará arrimar a más adeptos a esta actividad.

Toda la nota:http://www.lr21.com.uy/deportes/467652-el-atletismo-vuelve-a-la-pista-del-troccoli


----------



## Fedespot

Que bien, ojalá que se sumen muchos jovenes


----------



## SebaFun

Buena nota gotitas, bien podria ser un estadio integral ese de primer nivel, espacio no sobra, podrian hacerse piscinas en un parque que lo rodee...:drool:


----------



## elgotitas

SebaFun said:


> Buena nota gotitas, bien podria ser un estadio integral ese de primer nivel, espacio no sobra, podrian hacerse piscinas en un parque que lo rodee...:drool:


No está mal esa idea, yo tengo dudas si en el estadio entran todas las demás disciplinas de l atletismo, como salto largo, bala, disco,etc., aunque seguro que los arquitecto e ingenieros se encargarían de eso.

Pero los invito a que miren algo curioso que descubrí recien,http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Luis_Tr%C3%B3ccoli, en este link de wikipedia dice que existe una segunda etapa del estadio tróccoli en que se vería ampliado a 31.000 personas(contado de la vieja manera en que se contaban las personas paradas en las cabeceras y entonces el estadio llegaba a 25.000) aparentemente planteada desde el principio, yo ya abrí un discución en el artículo para ver si el autor me responde y se puede averiguar algo más.

Linda idea sebafun


----------



## Ultratom

Hola a todos, el proyecto de estadio de Peñarol tedria una capacidad de 39.431 espectadores, aqui les dejo un enlace: http://campeondelsiglo.com/web/2012/01/01/el-ok-por-el-estadio/ , si ya se que la pagina es de Peñarol pero el articulo lo sacaron de SACEEM pero ahora no lo encuentro en la pagina de estos, ahi se ve bien detallados los planos y la capacidad.


----------



## elgotitas

¿Hay algún arquitecto por ahí?¿o un ingeniero quizás?
Si hay alguno que me responda por favor, el estadio domingo burgueño miguel, el de maldonado por las dudas, ¿puede ser desmontado total o parcialmente y reconstriudo en otro sitio, o no puede ser desmontado?les agradezco que al menos algún colgado responda.
Saludos
Dejo foto


----------



## elgotitas

Indochine said:


> :lol:
> jamas pense ver fotos de ese estadio en este tema... y esas fotos grandes ni lo vi en Estadios Peruanos III
> ese es el Estadio Municipal de Chorrillos, mas conocido como 'LA CANCHA DE LOS MUERTOS' porque se construyo encima de un cementerio
> :rofl:


jaja, no sabés lo que me costó conseguirlas, viajando sobre los cerros con el google earth, un queco.
Ya que estoy las pongo en estadios peruanos III.


----------



## elgotitas

*Maldonado tendría un nuevo estadio*

De prosperar la iniciativa de la Intendencia de Maldonado de realizar grandes modificaciones al amparo del proyecto del eje de camino Aparicio Saravia, cuando se defina el plan final del mismo, la ciudad capital del departamento podría contar con un nuevo estadio de fútbol. El mismo estaría en torno al parque de los humedales del Arroyo Maldonado, en la zona este de la ciudad.


Más info acá http://www.fmgente.com.uy/noticias/maldonado-tendria-un-nuevo-estadio-16987.html

y mucha más info del proyecto macro acá abriendo los PDFS http://www.maldonado.gub.uy/?n=5371 , aunque aclaro, en este último link, poco del estadio, sobre todo hay info del proyecto macro.


Otro espaldarazo al 2030


----------



## Edwita

Buen aporte gotitas. Ojalá no quede sólo en el papel.


*Abrazoo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Bolsilludo

Si hacen ese estadio nuevo deberían demoler el actual.


----------



## federico87

Bolsilludo said:


> Si hacen ese estadio nuevo deberían demoler el actual.


+ 1

Está mal ubicado, en un pasado thread expliqué los detalles, me parece en el del mundial 2030. Tan mal no estaba mi razonamiento, ya que en la noticia habla de todo lo que dije también, desde los estacionamientos, pasando por la mala ubicación y la nula chance de ampliación.

También habría que demoler allí el gimnasio que está al lado del estadio y en todo ese lugar que quede hacer un estadio arena, creo que sería la mejor opción.

Y para aprovechar el estadio, debeía de ser multimodal. Espero, de hacerse el estadio, que de una vez por todas hayan cabezas pensantes en este país y decidan hacer algo multimodal, para aprovechar las instalaciones y abaratar costos. Haciendo una pista de atletismo en el estadio se puede eliminar el que está en el campus, que no es de dimensiones olímpicas, y ese lugar puede ser aprovechado para muchas cosas, como un estacionamiento para eventos a realizarse en el campus.


----------



## federico87

Quizás una buena opción para los estadios del interior sería promocionar más el rugby en el interior del país. Creo que sería un deporte que en el Uruguay tendría mucho arraigo, y más en el interior, a falta de no haber grandes clubes de fútbol, lo que da una ventaja de "terreno virgen" a muchos clubes que puedan dedicarse a ese deporte. Claro que habría que promocionarlo.


----------



## elgotitas

federico87 said:


> + 1
> 
> Está mal ubicado, en un pasado thread expliqué los detalles, me parece en el del mundial 2030. Tan mal no estaba mi razonamiento, ya que en la noticia habla de todo lo que dije también, desde los estacionamientos, pasando por la mala ubicación y la nula chance de ampliación.
> 
> También habría que demoler allí el gimnasio que está al lado del estadio y en todo ese lugar que quede hacer un estadio arena, creo que sería la mejor opción.
> 
> Y para aprovechar el estadio, debeía de ser multimodal. Espero, de hacerse el estadio, que de una vez por todas hayan cabezas pensantes en este país y decidan hacer algo multimodal, para aprovechar las instalaciones y abaratar costos. Haciendo una pista de atletismo en el estadio se puede eliminar el que está en el campus, que no es de dimensiones olímpicas, y ese lugar puede ser aprovechado para muchas cosas, como un estacionamiento para eventos a realizarse en el campus.


concuerdo con lo de la pista de atletismo, pero con lo del rugby ni ahí.
ojalá que nunca pase, jeje, perdoname.


----------



## Edwita

Bolsilludo said:


> Si hacen ese estadio nuevo deberían demoler el actual.


No parece muy realista, ¿no?. Sería lógico que la IDM demoliera el mismo estadio en el que gastó millones de pesos en hacerle 3 tribunas nuevas.

Parecería más razonable en todo caso que tiraran abajo la tribuna que hoy está clausurada e hicieran una nueva.

Pero como de una idea, a un proyecto y de allí a la realidad son todos pasos muy grandes y con muchas posibles variantes, habrá que esperar como evoluciona este tema.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

*Proyectan iluminación del Charrúa si logran acuerdo.*

El lunes habrá una entrevista entre autoridades de la Asociación Uruguaya de Fútbol, la Unión de Rugby del Uruguayo y la I. de Montevideo para la explotación conjunta del estadio Charrúa. Si prospera, el deporte de la ovalada proyecta iluminarlo.










El Charrúa le cuesta a la AUF la suma de U$S 25.000 mensuales y hay meses en los que no se juega un solo partido. ...el acuerdo que se está tejiendo entre el fútbol y el rugby para explotar juntos el estadio de alternativa. Entre la AUF y la URU ya hay acuerdo para compartir el escenario. El rugby lo usaría más que el fútbol pero este tendría la prioridad para su utilización. Lo que se pretende ahora es que la IMM también participe del acuerdo y que sus gastos sean solventados entre las tres partes. De esa forma la ecuación económica sería viable para los dos deportes. La URU proyecta iluminar el Charrúa porque la selecc. entrena por la noche. De esa manera también se beneficiaría el fútbol que tendría otro escenario con red lumínica. .. 

_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.ultimasnoticias.com.uy/Edicion-UN/articulos/prints-2012mar17/dep02.html_

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## federico87

Fue pensado antes eso, es una buena noticia. Al fin el rugby podría tener un estadio que lo represente.


----------



## charruaa

no se dice nada de los estadios de basketol, 

los mas grandes hoy en dia son los siguiientes:

-el gimnasio cerrado de Paysandu con 8000 espectadores

- palacio peñarol- 5000 espectadores.(cre0)

- la cancha de aguada


----------



## Edwita

charruaa said:


> no se dice nada de los estadios de basketol,
> 
> los mas grandes hoy en dia son los siguiientes:
> 
> -el gimnasio cerrado de Paysandu con 8000 espectadores
> 
> - palacio peñarol- 5000 espectadores.(cre0)
> 
> - la cancha de aguada


Creo que habría que agregar a la cancha de Goes, la más grande de las actuales. Una pena que con el techo, eliminaron las últimas 3 o 4 filas, lo que le quita aforo.

El "vacío" x el derrumbe del Cilindro nos deja sin un escenario de gran capacidad en todo Uruguay.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## SebaFun

Impecable nota edwita!!!! realmente es muy buena la misma:banana:


----------



## Edwita

SebaFun said:


> Impecable nota edwita!!!! realmente es muy buena la misma:banana:


*Gracias amigarazooo !!!.* Y ojalá se concrete. Uno de los mayores déficit de nuestro fútbol (profesional?) es que se cuenta apenas con 3 estadios con iluminación que permita hacer transmisiones televisivas.

Esto del Charrúa, sería un gran adelanto, sin duda, porque apuntaría a lo que todo estadio debe tener; sustentabilidad.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

Que buena noticia, si el Charrúa empieza a ser utilizado más seguido, incluso en un tiempo se puede empezar a soñar con refacciones que resuelvan los problemas edilicios que tiene.


----------



## Edwita

fedespot said:


> Que buena noticia, si el Charrúa empieza a ser utilizado más seguido, incluso en un tiempo se puede empezar a soñar con refacciones que resuelvan los problemas edilicios que tiene.


Sí, ojalá. Se hicieron varios arreglos, que permitieron que se habilitara una de las tribunas afectadas x esos problemas. Pero no sé en qué estado quedó finalmente, ya que se hizo con financiación de la propia FIFA, que gestionó y logró Eugenio Figueredo.

Sería muy bueno lograr el 4to. estadio con iluminación articficial en Montevideo.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

Edwita said:


> *Gracias amigarazooo !!!.* Y ojalá se concrete. Uno de los mayores déficit de nuestro fútbol (profesional?) es que se cuenta apenas con 3 estadios con iluminación que permita hacer transmisiones televisivas.
> 
> Esto del Charrúa, sería un gran adelanto, sin duda, porque apuntaría a lo que todo estadio debe tener; sustentabilidad.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:



Son cuatro los estadios con iluminación en Montevideo, ¿no?

El Centenario, GPC, Franzini y Tróccoli.


----------



## Edwita

Pablito28 said:


> Son cuatro los estadios con iluminación en Montevideo, ¿no?
> 
> El Centenario, GPC, Franzini y Tróccoli.


Hasta donde sé, la iluminación del Tróccoli no está en condiciones de ser utilizada, razón x la que no lo contabilicé.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

^

No me digas que se robaron los cables.


----------



## Edwita

Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> No me digas que se robaron los cables.


Bueno, es una posibilidad. Recuerdo que cuando Defensor (hoy Defensor Sporting) renovó la instalación eléctrica del Franzini, entre otras cosas lo hicieron, porque los cables ya no existían, pero nadie se los había robado.

Investigando comprobaron que se lo habían comido las ratas... Queda feo escribirlo así, pero es la realidad.

En este caso escuché o leí algo de los cables del Tróccoli, pero no recuerdo el motivo x el que quedó inoperable la red lumínica. Una pena, la verdad.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Indochine

Edwita said:


> Para los amigos del exterior como Indochine, complementemos la info diciendo que este Proyecto se denomina *"Operación Coraje 2"* porque se hizo la "Operación Coraje" en la década del 70', bajo la presidencia del Dr. Rodolfo Larrea, quien supo ser uno de los delegados de Uruguay (de la AUF) en el Mundial de México de 1970.
> 
> En ese caso la "Operación Coraje" (original) se trató de la edificación de la concentración del club, en Lomas de Zamora, que ha sido mejorada en el correr de los años.
> 
> Ahora, más de 40 años después se presenta este proyecto. Ojalá se concrete.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


gracias por la informacion amigo :cheers:


----------



## Fabiox

Que buena noticia el proyecto de Liverpool, sería buenísimo que se hiciera, pero no presentaron nada no solo la información.


----------



## Edwita

Indochine said:


> gracias por la informacion amigo :cheers:


Un gusto amigo, siempre a la orden. :cheers1:




Fabiox said:


> Que buena noticia el proyecto de Liverpool, sería buenísimo que se hiciera, pero no presentaron nada no solo la información.


Sí, es una gran carencia de nuestro fútbol, la de los escenarios de fútbol. Coincido que sería muy bueno e importante que se concretara.

Si alguien en Liverpool puede hacerlo, es Palma, me parece.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

negro y azul...son los colores del famoso "liverpúl"...no hay nada igual..en la republica oriental del uruguay


----------



## Edwita

*El Uruguay que quiere cambiar.*

*El Min. de Deportes, federaciones y clubes proyectan obras de infraestructura para los próximos años que permitirán a Uruguay salir del pasado y proyectarse al futuro*

Un centro de alto rendimiento con un área edificada de unos 10 mil m2 proyectado por el Min. de Turismo y Deporte en el predio del parque Roosevelt. Un estadio multidisciplinario de la Fed. Uruguaya de Básquetbol (Tatú celeste), un complejo de la Asoc. Uruguaya de Tenis y el estadio de Peñarol para 40 mil personas, todos proyectados en el mismo parque. Un nuevo estadio de Fénix para 15 mil personas. La remodelación y ampliación –hasta 15 mil espectadores– de Belvedere, el escenario de Liverpool. Los proyectos que *ya se concretaron y transformaron en la última década: Parque Central, Biguá, Malvín, Urunday Universitario y Carrasco Lawn Tennis. ...*

_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noti...iere-cambiar/?referer=titulares-de-la-jornada_

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

^

Ojalá se concreten todos los proyectos,falta agregar el nuevo `Cilindro Municipal´. Muchas gracias por la info Edwita.

Abrazo.


----------



## Edwita

Pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> Ojalá se concreten todos los proyectos,falta agregar el nuevo `Cilindro Municipal´. Muchas gracias por la info Edwita.
> 
> Abrazo.


Gracias Pablito x tu comentario. Sí, incluso la nota da "proyecto hecho" al estadio de fútbol en el Parque Roosvelt, y está muy lejos de concretarse.

Las mejoras en los estadios de Fénix y Liverpool deben ser las novedades más importantes, si tenemos en cuenta las décadas que hace que no se estudiaba siquiera una posibilidad similar.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

^

Tal cual, incluso creo que en el caso del estadio de Fénix se habla de trasladarlo, ¿no?

Abrazo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si si..el capurro vuela.


----------



## Fedespot

En el topic del estadio de Peñarol pusieron una nota del Observador que dice esto:



> Obras proyectadas
> 
> Estadio de fénix
> Capacidad: 15.000 espectadores
> Lugar y costo: Gil y Coraceros, en un predio que ocupa Copsa. Estiman que la inversión será de US$ 2 millones.
> La obra ingresará en el proyecto de remodelación previsto para la zona de Capurro, que incluye la ampliación del puerto y la construcción de edificios de 10 y 15 pisos. Los albivioletas abandonarán el predio del actual Parque Capurro.


http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noti...iere-cambiar/?referer=titulares-de-la-jornada


----------



## elgotitas

Uuuuuuy que noticia, féni' féni'!
En ese predio el estadio tendrá que tener solo tribunas laterales, aunque cada una tendrá su buen tamaño, da pa 7 u 8 lucas cada una, y los arcos quedarían contra la vía y contra coraceros, me parece, de la otra forma como que quedaría muy... muy... muy..., no se, coso, pero me parece que como digo tendría más "contundencia" en cuanto al impacto visual, y claro que sería tbn un estadio muy seguro.
Orejalá pronto haya noticias de los proyectos de fénic y Liverpool, que dicho sea de paso 15 es más lógico, 20.000 es un disparate.
Otro estadio que podría aparecer de la nada puede ser el de Huracan del paso de la arena, quién te dice...


----------



## Edwita

Igual, con la descripción de elgotitas es nuevo estadio sería un lujo, si lo comparamos con el Parque Capurro.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

bueno gente, armé a la apurada dos modelos de estadio que podría hacer fénic en el predio de gil y coraceros, al estilo bombonera, el prisma de cemento al costado de la cancha quieren ser cabinas vestuarios e instalaciones diversas.
Se descargan el programa sketchup , es un toque de bajar http://sketchup.google.com/intl/es/
y dps el modelo http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=ed62c10787d38a197c1954cfb32bf597&ct=mdsa, aclaro, hay dos modelos distintos en el mismo archivo, tienen que imaginar que tienen codos,(solo así lega a 15000) pq eso si me lleva tiempo hacerlo.
Uno tiene dos bandejas con palcos pero sale más caro de hacer creo, el otro las tribunas son enteras.
Lo que si me parece quearía raro son 4 tribunas y aforo de 15.000, serían cabeceras muy grandes.
Salute
Digan que les parece y metanle mano que no me ofendo jajaja

Y claro, tbn imaginenlo techado


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> bueno gente, armé a la apurada dos modelos de estadio que podría hacer fénic en el predio de gil y coraceros, al estilo bombonera, el prisma de cemento al costado de la cancha quieren ser cabinas vestuarios e instalaciones diversas.
> Se descargan el programa sketchup , es un toque de bajar http://sketchup.google.com/intl/es/
> y dps el modelo http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=ed62c10787d38a197c1954cfb32bf597&ct=mdsa, aclaro, hay dos modelos distintos en el mismo archivo, tienen que imaginar que tienen codos,(solo así lega a 15000) pq eso si me lleva tiempo hacerlo.
> Uno tiene dos bandejas con palcos pero sale más caro de hacer creo, el otro las tribunas son enteras.
> Lo que si me parece quearía raro son 4 tribunas y aforo de 15.000, serían cabeceras muy grandes.
> Salute
> Digan que les parece y metanle mano que no me ofendo jajaja
> 
> Y claro, tbn imaginenlo techado


Te felicito x la voluntad, las ganas y el trabajo desplegado elgotitas. Sólo una pregunta, ¿tenés info de como se piensa financiar este proyecto?.

Desde ya, muchas gracias.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

ni idea de la financiación.
me pregunto si va a ser por venta de jugadores o tienen una platita guardada o qué.
tal vez una empresa ofreció hacerlo, no se.
busqué bastante y no hay una pizca de información en la web.
tbn me pregunto qué clase de estadio será, si despegará del promedio del fútbol de acá o si será como todos de prefabricadas de las viejas pero más grande.
Veremos, aunque imagino que va a tardar bastante en salir más información.
No cuesta mucho una vez que se le agarra la mano al programa, más bien hay que aprender a economizar esfuerzos un poco.
Saludo's


----------



## elgotitas

FINANCIACIÓN.
En el observador dice esto:
"Fénix, que debe dejar el terreno que ocupa actualmente en el parque Capurro, tiene en manos un proyecto, en el marco de la transformación edilicia propuesta para esa zona de Montevideo. El estadio para 15 mil personas será construido en un predio ubicado en Gil y Coraceros, detrás de la sede, que tiene 2.000 metros más de los que actualmente dispone la cancha de Capurro.

Ilusionados, los dirigentes de Fénix, esperan disfrutar de las obras que permitirán una transformación en la zona."http://m.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/221699/el-uruguay-que-quiere-cambiar/
ASí que me supongo que la idea debe ser aprovechar el envión del proyecto capurro-bella vista para conseguir financiación, pública o privada, y esto tbn me hace ver que fénix decididamente no tiene la plata para hacerlo(es una interpretación, cuando dice "en el marco" y "disfrutar de las obras bla bla bla" ).
Si es el caso, la cancha de fénic tardará tanto como el proyecto capurro


----------



## Fedespot

Yo calculo que por la perdida del predio actual van a recibir una buena compensación económica y una ayuda en la construcción del nuevo estadio.

Ahora me bajo el sketchup y veo que tal!


----------



## Edwita

Gracias x la info, elgotitas.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Los invito a una recorrida fotográfica por la tribuna paraguay(creo que es esa) del troccoli, la mesma tiene peligro de derrumbe.
Las fotos son del fotografo oficial de cerro y pueden encontrarlas en la web de cerro , junto con otras muy intresantes galerías en picasa en las que se puede apreciar muy bien el estadio de cerro y otras cancahs tbn.
Bueno, a lo que voy está acá https://picasaweb.google.com/116681041782209191435/TribunaBrasil1332012# , interesantes fotos, se van a sorprender de lo mal que está la tribuna, lo bueno es que es la oportunidad para volver a levantarla pero con lugar para sentarse y no de parado como está ahora


----------



## Tatito

Pah! Excelente aporte gotitas... pero está hecha moco la tribuna, realmente. Hay algùn plan de la gente de Cerro de arreglarla o reformarla?


.


----------



## elgotitas

federico87 said:


> Al Artigas hay que tirarlo abajo y hacer un estadio nuevo en Paysandú como la gente.
> 
> Para compararnos con países más acordes al nuestro, ejemplos como éstos irían muy bien en una ciudad como Paysandú.
> 
> Estadios de Chile:
> 
> BICENTENARIO DE LA FLORIDA, Santiago, 12.000
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> NELSON OYARZÚN, Chillán, 12000
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> BICENTENARIO GERMÁN BECKER, Temuco, 18000
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



El de temuco sería bárbaro para que se use para una copa américa en PAY, incluso más, porque estos estadios que trajiste fueron usados en la copa del mundo femenina en chile del año 2010(creo) , desde ese punto de vista estaría bien, 2030 no tiene chance PAY para mi, con salto al lado, pero puede en un torneo internacional previo ser sede con más jerequía que otras como premio, en realidad me imagino un estadio similar al campus, solo que la tribuna chica sería igual a las otras.
Digale sí a temuco!


----------



## elgotitas

Cambiando de tema, una linda solución para techar la lateral visitante de jardines, mejor aún, en jardines hay lugar como para que las columnas no onterrumpan la visual de los espctadores, poniendolas más atrás.


----------



## Fabiox

Chile a construido unos cuantos estadios nuevos y buenos en los últimos años ojala veamos algo parecido por aquí, quien sabe si Liverpool no se anima con su proyecto o quizás Fenix pero tiene el tema del poco espacio del lugar.
Bueno para seguir soñando con el mundial del 2030, les dejo un poco de lectura ligera.http://es.fifa.com/mm/document/tournament/competition/51/54/02/football_stadiums_technical_recommendations_and_requirements_es_8213.pdf.
Espero que los diseñadores de los estadios lean ésto previamente ja; No se si habla de una capacidad mínima.
Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

Muy buen aporte Fabiox. Para leer con tranquilidad y sin pausa. Muchas gracias.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

viendo esto que trajiste faboix sería esselente que miramar y central tuvieran un petit estadio, de primer nivel, que serviría de campo de concentración del centenario, sería fácil conectarlos subterraneamente.
Eso haría más apto al centenario.
Increíbles algunos requerimientos, increíble lo lejos que estamos an las canchas chicas, ni siquera el campo de juego y areas técnicas cumplen lo básico para ser internacional, tal vez solo el tróccoli está cerca(en cuanto a la disposición espacial)


----------



## Fedespot

Para mi el problema con los estadios en el interior, no va por construir este o aquél, podremos hacer 2mil estadios como los de Chile o mejores, pero si después van a quedar con nula manutención, en 10 años vamos a estar otra vez pensando en que hay que demoler porque no da para más.

Estoy convencido que si los estadios de la copa américa del 95, hubieran tenido un mínimo de mantenimiento hoy estarían en perfectas condiciones de uso y solo habría que hacerle algunas remodelaciones.


----------



## Edwita

Mepa que el de Paysandú no fue hecho en las condiciones en que debería haberse erigido y el nulo mantenimiento posterior agudizó la situación, dejándolo en un status lamentable.

Distinto a lo sucedido en Maldonado, porque allí se deterioró la única tribuna "vieja", que quizás sí, debería ser tirada abajo y hacer una nueva.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fabiox

Si elgotitas estaría bueno para mi, hacer un estadio FIFA para unas 20000 (para que los cuadros chicos jueguen las copas) y que lo administren en conjunto Miramar y Central o a su defecto uno en el Prado no se cual seria mejor remodelarlo.

Estoy de acuerdo Fedespot sobre la falta de mantenimiento de los estadios del interior. Pero como dice Edwita en Maldonado solo la tribuna que no se remodeló es la que tiene problemas, en Paysandú irónica y tristemente es lo contrario.
Como dice la nota que postié del blog de Rivera en la administración Pintos (FA) se hicieron estudios que determinaron daño estructural en la tribuna principal, pero con la actual administración Bentos (PN) el ing. Zorrilla (el mismo que está en el proyecto del cilindro) dijo que no era así, como ves hay un problema mas complicado: el político.
Incluso ahora se habla de ampliarlo a 30000.
Salu2.


----------



## Fabiox

Acá dejo unos links con lo que decía arriba, tratando de ser lo mas imparcial posible para que cada uno que saque sus conclusiones.
http://www.lr21.com.uy/justicia/304170-estadio-artigas-en-ruinas-paysandu-reclama-justicia
http://www.ultimasnoticias.com.uy/hemeroteca/100408/prints/act08.html
http://www.eltelegrafo.com/index.php?idbuscar=45133
http://www.eltelegrafo.com/index.php?idbuscar=43426
Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

Excelente aporte Fabiox, felicutaciones.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

http://www.eltelegrafo.com/index.php?idbuscar=43426
esta noticia es del principio del año pasado, habla de que a este momento ya estaría innaugurado, ni bancos tiene hoy.
Lo del 2030 creoq ue habría que irse olvidadno para PAY, 30000 es imposible que la fifa dejen desde 1998 no hay estadios con esa capacidad en un mundial, ahora, copa américa te la llevo.
Yo no encuentro buenas fotos, y no llego a darme cuanta cuanto espacio en verdad hay detrás de las laterales, palcos me imagino que se deben poder hacer,pero¿hay lugar para más tribuna ? 
dejo las fotos de los artículos
















P.D.:bueno, un detalle que no es tal, ¿los autos dónde van?
Le pongo ganas, pero cada vez se me hace más que hay que tirarlo abajo y levantar otro.
Grande guapo, que visionario, y que chanta


----------



## elgotitas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SxrDG1-Y8Y
Video sobre el estadio artigas hablando del partidod e la sub 23 con la de egipto


----------



## ilignelli_1990

A ver, lo que no entiendo yo es, que para que intentan en reciclar estadios? y mas un estadio como este!...con lo que sale construir hoy un estadio competitivo con requisitos mínimos para un mundial, el estadio Artigas se demuele y se construye 20 veces. Es decir, no sirve ni para empezar a llenar el terreno! Eso de reciclar un estadio es para el Centenario, que tiene cierta historia, pero un estadio como este, reciclar? reciclar es mas difícil que hacer uno totalmente nuevo.


----------



## Fabiox

Gracias Edwita, Elgotitas puse todos los enlaces para que cada uno saque conclusiones, en mi opinión personal: una gran venta de humo todo ésto, no creo que haya cambiado mucho desde enero (Donde denunciaban que estaba inhabilitado) hasta ahora, como se ve en el video (buen aporte por cierto) pintura hidrolavado y poca cosa mas.
La única tribuna con capacidad real de expansión es la Este (Olimpica) hasta 3 bandejas mas si se quiere dejando de una mano Bulevar (estaba en los primeros planes hacer eso) y quedaría de 20000.
Las demás, los pilares exteriores están sobre el cordón de la vereda así que difícil salvo la principal con filas de palcos como dijiste.


----------



## elgotitas

si, la verdad creo que habría que acondicionar el artigas para que PAY pueda volver a contar con un equipo profesional, en la A o en la B, y después hacer uno más o menos por el 2025, de unas 25 o 30.000 personas, con las normas fifa, pero de cero y con lugar para estacionamiento y toda la cosa.
concuerdo* ilignelli_1990*


----------



## Edwita

ilignelli_1990 said:


> A ver, lo que no entiendo yo es, que para que intentan en reciclar estadios? y mas un estadio como este!...con lo que sale construir hoy un estadio competitivo con requisitos mínimos para un mundial, el estadio Artigas se demuele y se construye 20 veces. Es decir, no sirve ni para empezar a llenar el terreno! Eso de reciclar un estadio es para el Centenario, que tiene cierta historia, pero un estadio como este, reciclar? reciclar es mas difícil que hacer uno totalmente nuevo.


Coincido en términos generales. Me parece que vale la pena el reciclaje cuando se trata de escenarios históricos, como el nombrado Centenario y el "olvidado" Primer Estadio Mundialista, el Parque Central.

En el caso que nos ocupa, no cumple con esta regla y dado el estado que ostenta hoy, es ampliamente más conveniente que se tire abajo, me parece.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Es que a eso me refería. Si se quiere reciclar este estadio, como dice el gotitas, adelante, pero para eventos municipales o locales.
Pero un estadio de órden mundial, si vamos a reciclar, al único que entra ahí es el Centenario, que sí valdría la pena modernizarlo (y habría que). Los demás se tienen que construir todos de 0. Si los que pretenden organizar el mundial van a hablar de reciclar estadios, vayan olvidándose...eso de reciclar estadios es la gran Uruguay... la gran ruta con semáforos, la gran hacemos todo a medias.


----------



## Edwita

ilignelli_1990 said:


> Es que a eso me refería. Si se quiere reciclar este estadio, como dice el gotitas, adelante, pero para eventos municipales o locales.
> Pero un estadio de órden mundial, si vamos a reciclar, al único que entra ahí es el Centenario, que sí valdría la pena modernizarlo (y habría que). Los demás se tienen que construir todos de 0. Si los que pretenden organizar el mundial van a hablar de reciclar estadios, vayan olvidándose...eso de reciclar estadios es la gran Uruguay... la gran ruta con semáforos, la gran hacemos todo a medias.


Sí, en general estoy de acuerdo, pero noto un "involuntario olvido" de tu parte del Primer Estadio Mundialista,  que cumple las mismas condiciones históricas del Centenario y existe la firme convición de que para el 2030 tenga las comodidades que platea FIFA. Es más, el club ya pidió a la AUF que el partido ianugural del 2030 se realice en el mismo escenario donde se disputó el de 1930, o sea el Gran Parque Central.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Sí, en general estoy de acuerdo, pero noto un "involuntario olvido" de tu parte del Primer Estadio Mundialista,  que cumple las mismas condiciones históricas del Centenario y existe la firme convición de que para el 2030 tenga las comodidades que platea FIFA. Es más, el club ya pidió a la AUF que el partido ianugural del 2030 se realice en el mismo escenario donde se disputó el de 1930, o sea el Gran Parque Central.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Pah, yo no me olvido del parque central, pero cada vez me parece menos viable que participe como sede oficial, no es de mala onda, pero dps de solo vichar por arriba el PDF que dejó fabiox más arriba, se hace complicado pensar en las reformas que le permitirían tan solo postularse.
Lo que decís de partido innaugural a mi entneder no se puede ni que lo tiren abajo completo.
No da ni siquiera con los requierimientos del terreno, considerando las áreas adyacentes al campo de juego.
Dos cosas que rescaté del PDF(que insisto, es muy específico y solo lo leí por arriba) 

"El área deberá ser suficientemente espaciosa para
el calentamiento detrás de las líneas de meta. El área
verde deberá extenderse a un mín. de 2 m de la línea
de banda y de 4 m de la línea de meta"

"Incorporar una barrera o anular asientos, dependiendo
de la distancia y de la altura de los asientos de espectadores
en relación con el terreno. Mín. 10 m"

Las medidas a tomar que solucionen esto tienen que tomarse en simulaneo con medidas que permitan una ampliación del aforo.

Tbn la fifa dice que entre respaldo y respaldo debe haber 85 cm, mientras que a las cabeceras del PC creo que las está haciendo de 70 cm.

HAy que sumar los innumerables servicios que se pide que haya dentro del estadio, pero de verdad son innumerables.

Yo creo que si todo sigue así el parque central tiene chance de que se use durante el mundial en un partido simbólico,televisado y todo, pero está muy lejos de ser un estadio de mundial actual, hoy en día, salvo la tribuna oficial, son solo gradas al rededor de una cancha.
Claro que ser él único estadio que queda de la primera fecha de un mundial lo realza, pero a veces no hay que ver solo la parte del vaso lleno


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> Pah, yo no me olvido del parque central, pero cada vez me parece menos viable que participe como sede oficial, no es de mala onda, pero dps de solo vichar por arriba el PDF que dejó fabiox más arriba, se hace complicado pensar en las reformas que le permitirían tan solo postularse.
> Lo que decís de partido innaugural a mi entneder no se puede ni que lo tiren abajo completo.
> No da ni siquiera con los requierimientos del terreno, considerando las áreas adyacentes al campo de juego.
> Dos cosas que rescaté del PDF(que insisto, es muy específico y solo lo leí por arriba)
> 
> "El área deberá ser suficientemente espaciosa para
> el calentamiento detrás de las líneas de meta. El área
> verde deberá extenderse a un mín. de 2 m de la línea
> de banda y de 4 m de la línea de meta"
> 
> "Incorporar una barrera o anular asientos, dependiendo
> de la distancia y de la altura de los asientos de espectadores
> en relación con el terreno. Mín. 10 m"
> 
> Las medidas a tomar que solucionen esto tienen que tomarse en simulaneo con medidas que permitan una ampliación del aforo.
> 
> Tbn la fifa dice que entre respaldo y respaldo debe haber 85 cm, mientras que a las cabeceras del PC creo que las está haciendo de 70 cm.
> 
> HAy que sumar los innumerables servicios que se pide que haya dentro del estadio, pero de verdad son innumerables.
> 
> Yo creo que si todo sigue así el parque central tiene chance de que se use durante el mundial en un partido simbólico,televisado y todo, pero está muy lejos de ser un estadio de mundial actual, hoy en día, salvo la tribuna oficial, son solo gradas al rededor de una cancha.
> Claro que ser él único estadio que queda de la primera fecha de un mundial lo realza, pero a veces no hay que ver solo la parte del vaso lleno


Sí, estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que se tienen que realizar muchos trabajos para "poner a punto" al Gran Parque Central en condiciones que hoy exige la FIFA. Y aunque ese sea _"el medio vaso vacío"_ que se complementa con el _"medio vaso lleno"_ que es el hecho de ser el Primer Estadio Mundialista.

Faltan muchos años, y esa condición nunca va a cambiar, pero lo que haya para corregir hay tiempo más que suficiente para hacerlo.

Y tengamos en cuenta también que por un lado no hay ningún estadio en Uruguay que tenga todas las condiciones FIFA hoy, y x tanto se debe trabajar en todos los que se pretenda postular y presentar.

Igualmente, el GPC tiene condiciones únicas y _"medio vaso de ventaja"_ sobre muchos otros (prácticamente todos, a excepción del Centenario) en mi modesta opinión. Tengamos fe y trabajemos para el respeto y la valoración de nuestra historia futbolística, que es nuestro mayor valor deportivo, sin duda posible.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

yo no creo que tenga que ser tan así lo de los estsdios e MVD, creo que con el centenario, el PC, y de PEÑ(futuro) basta para estadio grandes en la ciudad, y que l resto de los estadio debería ser de entre 10.000 y 15.000, 20.000 me parece mucho, no hay equipos que los llenen, nunca.
Tendría que haber una final entre alguno de los "cuadros grandes de los chicos" para asomar a llenarse.
Imaginen los cuadros más chicos con una cabecra asignada con capicidad 4.000 y una lateral de 7.000 personas, sería más triste... mejor uno coqueto y chiquito.
No se, me parece que nunca en la vida se llenarían, incluso, sería un partido excepcional entre chicos uno en que se vendan 10.000 entradas.
Prefiero una batería de petits estadios en MVD y si muchos de 20 o 25.000 en el interior.
O incluso, para llevar a 20.000 está el charrúa como estadio grande pero chico digamos


----------



## Edwita

Pienso que los problemas a solucionar son 2. Uno, que los estadios de los equipos en desarrollo brinden las comodidades mínimas que el fútbol profesional exige y el público merece, en especial así pueden llevar a los equipos de mayor convocatoria.

Y dos, la iluminación para jugar de noche, en verano.

Se podría discutir la capacidad de los estadios, pero esos estandares, pienso que son razonables y necesarios.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

with out duda.
otro tema importante de las canchas es la del terreno auxiliar al campo de juego.
Eso debe mejorar en este país, hasta por un tema anímico.
Que el jugador sienta que está en un lugar óptimo para trabajar digamos.
No unos bancos de suplentes en algunos casos medios pedorros que encima te tapan la mitad de la tribuna, u otros detalles que todos conocemos que hacen parecer a los "estadios" el patio de una casa.

-Estos de fénix me tiene harto, no sale ninguna noticia del estadio nuevo.
Yo me la juego a que no llega ni a palos a 15.000, que va a ser para 10 lucas clavado.
Tá madre


----------



## Edwita

De acuerdo. Además todos los clubes deberían contar con cancha auxiliar de césped sintético, para cuando llueve poder entrenar sin riesgo de cancha despareja, con barro o agua acumulada.

Todas inversiones en infraestructura, que por décadas no se hizo, en algún momento tendrá que comenzarse, si queremos "no perder el tren" y poder organizar eventos internacionales.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

*Los estadios del interior de nuestro país en el CTI.*

*En el mundo, los más modernos son una fuente de ingresos. En nuestro país habrá que instrumentar recursos que el propio estadio genere para su mantenimiento y desarrollo.*










Era el final de la década del 50. La idea se transformaba en proyecto, pero la respuesta inmediata del 1er campeonato que intentaba una integración desvanecía la misma por la incontrastable diferencia física y futbolística existente entre los profesionales clubes capitalinos y el amateurismo del interior. ... La Copa América organizada en 1995 proporcionó los estadios y con ellos, las mejores plazas para consolidar un fútbol a nivel nacional.La mezquindad de los clubes capitalinos, que poco aportan al profesionalismo, interrumpió la consolidación del proyecto, anulando la tabla del descenso paralela que protegía a los clubes del interior. La ineptitud y división de los dirigentes de la mayoría de los clubes del interior también fue gravitante para el deterioro del proyecto y, con él, el de los estadios. 

_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.unoticias.com.uy/edicion...=articulos_edicion_impresa&cr=&path=0.339.340_

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

abandono puro...17 años despues el estadio esta practicamente en ruinas.


----------



## Edwita

Sí. Yo creo que debería incluso hacerse una investigación oficial sobre el tema, ya que se trata de dineros públicos y parecería razonable pensar que no se utilizaron los materiales con la calidad requerida.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Sí. Yo creo que debería incluso hacerse una investigación oficial sobre el tema, ya que se trata de dineros públicos y parecería razonable pensar que no se utilizaron los materiales con la calidad requerida.
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


ya se hizo, pero según tengo entendido, en un moménto épico, ciertos funcionarios municipales y/o integrantes del partido nacional(no recuerdo que cargo o función desarrollaban, no es por tirar piedras al boléo) se encerraron en la intendecia de Paysandú y efectuaron la QUEMA DE LOS PLANOS del estadio, mientras la policía no podía entrar, a mi la info me llegó de segunda mano hace años, pero fue algo así, fue un hecho muy sonado, (fabiox, corregí las atrocidades que acabo de decir por favor), algo así.
O sea, parece(eso leí en un diario hace mucho tiempo) que no hay planos, y ahí está el asunto de que no se puedan encontrar facilmente las responsabilidades, si no recuerdo mal fue en el segundo gobierno del guapo larrañaga creo(si hubo jeje).
Por favor, si está muy mal corríjanme, no es de mala fé si me equivoco, es lo que yo sé, ya sé que es heavy lo que puse, casi inverosímil


----------



## Fabiox

Para mi en Montevideo sí se necesitan 2 estadios para 20000 (y si cumplen con los requisitos FIFA mejor) no solo para que los cuadros chicos jueguen las copas internacionales, sino también para usarlos como alternativas, xej: en un campeonato definido, un chico contra un grande abrir el Centenario para que vallan 3000 personas debe ser deficitario.
El tema seria donde hacerlos, se me ocurre uno en el Prado y el otro en el Mendez Piana digamos.


----------



## Fabiox

Gotitas no tenia idea de la quema, no me sorprende pero no sé, creo que existen pero no están firmados, lo arquitectos son responsables durante 10 años por daños sino me equivoco.
El estadio se usa bastante, sobre todo en verano por los campeonatos de OFI y ocasionalmente por los torneos de la liga en dobles jornadas y contrariamente a lo que pueden llegar a pensar la cancha se mantiene bastante bien. 
PD: el tablero electrónico (aunque espantoso y que con sol de frente en la tarde no se ve nada) todavía funciona.
Y las luces ya lo dije para mi las mejores del país.


----------



## Fabiox

Con respecto a las tribunas, hay que recordar que la Este no fue reformada en el 95 si las otras 3 aunque las cabeceras si se hicieron de 0 y la principal se tiro abajo (tribuna que se había reformado a principios de los 80 creo y ahí pasó llamarse Estadio NO parque como le dicen algunos.
Dejo unos links que hablan sobre los problemas casi todos ya los había puesto.
http://www.lr21.com.uy/justicia/304170-estadio-artigas-en-ruinas-paysandu-reclama-justicia
http://www.ultimasnoticias.com.uy/hemeroteca/100408/prints/act08.html
http://www.180.com.uy/articulo/Paysandu-estadios-en-ruinas
http://www.hechalaceleste.blogspot.com/2012/01/rivera-jugo-en-un-estadio-inhabilitado.html
http://www.eltelegrafo.com/index.php?idbuscar=45133
http://www.eltelegrafo.com/index.php?idbuscar=43426
Salu2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Estadio Landoni por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr


----------



## Tatito

Cerro Stadium by Sam Kelly, on Flickr


.


----------



## Tatito

Montevideo Wanderers by Sam Kelly, on Flickr



.


----------



## Edwita

Buenas fotos Tatito. La del Tróccoli, con el Cerro de fondo, y la de Wanderers, hasta parece más grande de lo que es... :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Tatito

Gracias a vos Edwita por el comentario, se ven bien en esas fotos si. El Trócoli creo que se ve bien porque se lo vé de lejos 



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ojo que la de wanderers no es tan chica...hay peores.

gracias tatito!!! excelente aporte


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> gracias tatito!!! excelente aporte


^^ kay:


.


----------



## Edwita

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ojo que la de wanderers no es tan chica...hay peores.
> 
> gracias tatito!!! excelente aporte


Si, claro. Siempre habrán "mejores y peores", pero la conozco muy bien y se ve incluso mejor que _in situ_.

Muchas veces pasa, que es mejor la imagen que el propio lugar u objeto fotografiado.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

el wander wander!!!!


----------



## Edwita

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> el wander wander!!!!


Todo lo que sea a rayas te sirve Cachito... :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

poto


----------



## elgotitas

ay dios mío, si bajaran esa cancha 2 metros...qué bien quedaría


----------



## Edwita

Jardines debe ser de los estadios más feos de Uruguay, sin duda. Ahora tiene buena cancha, eso sí.

Muy buenas las fotos Gotitas, gracias x compartirlas.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

te parece?para mi ESTÁ espantoso, pero si le bajan el nivel a la cancha, sin hacerle nada más, pasa a ser el mejor de los chicos.
Las dos laterales son tribunas interesantes, tienen un buen tamaño locativo y en cuanto a comodidad, no así las cabeceras.
Si lo llegan a pintar y le ponen asientos queda una pinturita para mí.
Creo que ingún cuadro está tan cerca de tener un estadio, ni cerro.
Ojo, ir hoy es horrible, en eso coincidimos, el treinta por ciento de la tribuna inhabilitado, pocos baños, casi sin cantina en la visitante, la salida es un brete, las afueras del estadio están bastante mal(no el barrio sino la plaza en la que está enclavado) y tiene cero estacionamiento, pero como será nuestro fútbol que para mí está en el top 3.
Santa maría!


----------



## elgotitas

Para vos, que pensas en agrandar el estadio de tu equipo,te presento una solución bella, barata y ergonómica:
El PPL stadium, en Filadelfia.









18.500 butacas a tan solo 128 millones de dólares, un manera sencila y práctica de tener todas las comodidades sin lujos!

*DEJO SOLO LA FOTO CHICA PORQUE SI NO ROBA MUCHO ESPACIO UN ESTADIO EXTRANJERIZANTE*

¿Para dónde disparamos nosotros?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Edwita said:


> Jardines debe ser de los estadios más feos de Uruguay, [/B] :nocrook:


a mi siempre me pareció simpatica...

gracias gotitas...muy buenas fotos!!!


----------



## Edwita

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> a mi siempre me pareció simpatica...
> 
> gracias gotitas...muy buenas fotos!!!


También te simpatiza Danbio Cachito ?... :lol: (Mirá que la sede es x 8 de Octubre...  ).


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> Para vos, que pensas en agrandar el estadio de tu equipo,te presento una solución bella, barata y ergonómica:
> El PPL stadium, en Filadelfia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18.500 butacas a tan solo 128 millones de dólares, un manera sencila y práctica de tener todas las comodidades sin lujos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Para dónde disparamos nosotros?



Muy lindo estadio, moderno y práctico. Ya hoy en el Parque Central tenemos más capacidad (oficialmente 23.500, aunque para mí, algo menos) y terminadas las obras en curso, para antes de fin de año, oficialmente dicen que rondaríamos 28 a 29 mil.

De cualquier manera, el PPL me gustó, ojalá tuviéramos algún estadio más en Uruguay, similar a ese.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

y sguro que no ha costado 128 millones,¿se sabe cuanto está saliendo el PC?



CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Estadio Landoni por Flodigrip's world, en Flickr



Ojalá vuelva pronto un equipo de durazno al profesionalismo, para mi es uno de los estadios más lindos del país

tatito, robé tu foto para el hilo del tróccoli


----------



## Tatito

elgotitas said:


> tatito, robé tu foto para el hilo del tróccoli


Robe tranquilo, no es mía, si tiene los créditos del autor en Flickr se puede usar sin problema.


.


----------



## Edwita

Gotitas, desde que asumió esta COP a fines de 2006, es muy difícil tener información oficial.

La 1era. etapa, cuando la reinauguración el 09 de Marzo/2005, insumió menos de 1 millón de dólares, aunque faltaron culminar obras de accesos, vestuario visitante y alguna cosa más que se fue complementando con el correr del tiempo.

Evidentemente las cifras son cuasi incomparables.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

¿nadie sabe nada de los acuerdos entre AUF e intendencias para iluminar estadios?
Del cahrrúa ya se que no s sabe nada


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> ¿nadie sabe nada de los acuerdos entre AUF e intendencias para iluminar estadios?
> Del cahrrúa ya se que no s sabe nada


El Charrúa, x gestión de Eugenio Figueredo (cuando era presidente de la AUF) logró dinero de la FIFA, dentro del programa GOAL, por el que se hicieron varias mejoras que recuperaron este estadio, para la iluminación del mismo.

Pero en una decisión de la que "Don Eugenio" se hizo responsable, en lugar de iluminarlo, se desvió ese dinero para otras reparaciones en el escenario, que se consideraron más urgentes. Seguramente nos perdimos una oportunidad muy singular de conseguir un estadio con iluminación artificial que será difícil de repetir, en el caso del Charrúa.

De la chance de contratos AUF-Intendencias, realmente no tengo info.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

estadio de rocha fc


Rocha 2 - Fenix 4 por cesargamarra4, en Flickr


----------



## Fedespot

Que el canchero del estadio de Rocha se contacte con el del Centenario así le pasa los piques para tener un buen pasto :lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Edwita said:


> También te simpatiza Danbio Cachito ?... :lol: (Mirá que la sede es x 8 de Octubre...  ).
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:



no no..danubio es el equipo del barrio, tenia muchos compañeros simpatizantes, mas conocidos que jugaban en el club ,habia antes una canchita para las inferiores sobre cno carrasco(ahora un templo/iglesia de una extraña religion), hoy creo que las tienen por veracierto, para el lado de malvin alto.

pese a tantas cosas en la que es familiar...no tengo ni un poco de simpatia por el equipo de la franja.


----------



## Bolsilludo

Edwita said:


> Muy lindo estadio, moderno y práctico. Ya hoy en el Parque Central tenemos más capacidad (oficialmente 23.500, aunque para mí, algo menos) y terminadas las obras en curso, para antes de fin de año, oficialmente dicen que rondaríamos 28 a 29 mil.
> 
> De cualquier manera, el PPL me gustó, ojalá tuviéramos algún estadio más en Uruguay, similar a ese.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Si el GPC tuviera un techo como el de ese estadio, las terceras bandejas se podrían construir con el techo instalado.


----------



## Edwita

Bolsilludo said:


> Si el GPC tuviera un techo como el de ese estadio, las terceras bandejas se podrían construir con el techo instalado.


Y esa complicación, se debe a que motivo?.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Bolsilludo

Edwita said:


> Y esa complicación, se debe a que motivo?.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


¿Cuál complicación?.


----------



## Edwita

¿Sabés la "baranda" que viene desde atrás de la tribuna que da al Sur, gotitas?. :bash:

Insufrible, realmente. Pero buen aporte, gracias.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fabiox

Excelente foto, no lo tenia bien ubicado al Paladino.
Perdón por el off - topic pero como anteriormenet estabamos hablando de integración les dejo ésta pagina para mi muy completa, quizas ya la tengan no sé.
http://www.futboldelinterior.com/ 
Salu2.


----------



## LaNacha91

*Que extraño que un país tan futbolero como Uruguay tenga esos mini estadios, una pena, no sé como van a hacer para ser sede del Mundial 2030 con nosotros, Argentina tendría que poner el 90% de los estadios y no sé si la FIFA lo aceptaría.*


----------



## elgotitas

Nacho_91 said:


> Que extraño que un país tan futbolero como Uruguay tenga esos mini estadios, una pena, no sé como van a hacer para ser sede del Mundial 2030 con nosotros, Argentina tendría que poner el 90% de los estadios y no sé si la FIFA lo aceptaría.





Edwita said:


> Naaa, Argentina tiene mejores estadios hoy, no quiere decir que eso siga así en 2030, como no los tenía tampoco en 1930.
> 
> Este Mundial de 2030 se comparte x la mediocridad de la mentalidad de nuestros dirigentes. Habría que haber planteo el Proyecto 2030 con Uruguay como sede, que es el único que genera el mérito deportivo de haber ganado en el Primer Mundial FIFA.
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


No comparto con vos edwita, eso no se puede, uruguay con un esfuerzo enorme puede llegar a hacer una copa américa de nivel.
, y nacho_91, la csoa para el 2030(así como la previa copa américa y mundial juvenil) es usar la ciudades del interior que son más fuerstes y que hoy n tienen grandes estadios(salvo rivera),* salto*, paysandú(esta para copa américa,no mundial, en mi opinión)rivera *maldonado* y *dos estadios en motevideo*(tal vez tres en caso de los certámenes menores).
con estos uruguay tiene bastante como para poder balancear un poco la cosa con argentina.
Pogo en negrita los lugares en los que creo que realmente habría estadios mundialistas(el de rivera dificilmente pueda serlo)


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> No comparto con vos edwita, eso no se puede, uruguay con un esfuerzo enorme puede llegar a hacer una copa américa de nivel.
> , y nacho_91, la csoa para el 2030(así como la previa copa américa y mundial juvenil) es usar la ciudades del interior que son más fuerstes y que hoy n tienen grandes estadios(salvo rivera),* salto*, paysandú(esta para copa américa,no mundial, en mi opinión)rivera *maldonado* y *dos estadios en motevideo*(tal vez tres en caso de los certámenes menores).
> con estos uruguay tiene bastante como para poder balancear un poco la cosa con argentina.
> Pogo en negrita los lugares en los que creo que realmente habría estadios mundialistas(el de rivera dificilmente pueda serlo)


Entiendo tu punto de vista gotitas. Pero tenés que diferenciar lo que es tu opinión de la realidad digamos, objetiva. Objetivamente no sabés lo que puede llegar a desarrollar el país en los próximos 18 años (estimo que nadie puede) pero con tu afirmación, de alguna manera, quitás TODA posibilidad de que se logre, cosa que no es un hecho comprobable.

Mi matiz, es que tiempo hay, y si existiera la voluntad política y un Máster Plan que tenga como corolario el Mundial 2030, pasando x Mundiales previos de Sub20; Sub17 o Femenino, sería perfectamente asequible.

Sigo pensando que nuestra mayor limitación es nuestra mentalidad negativa para todo proyecto que implique el riesgo de no lograrlo. Por eso mencioné específicamente el Mundial de 1930. Para la época, se hizo un esfuerzo descomunal en sólo 6 meses, mucho más de lo que pedía FIFA en aquel momento.

No comparo exigencias ni tiempos, cito la diferencia de mentalidad de aceptar un desafío de características planetarias. _"Nuestros abuelos"_ tuvieron la grandeza de aceptar y responder el desafío con soluciones concretas. Por ahora a los dirigentes y gobernantes de hoy, les está "quedando grande" esta responsabilidad. Ojalá se cambie, tiempo hay.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## LaNacha91

Exigencias de la FIFA para realizar una Copa Mundial

Surge como clave que el país candidato esté en condiciones de ofrecer 12 estadios modernos con una capacidad mínima de 40.000 espectadores para los partidos de primera fase y de 80.000 para la inauguración y la final


Uruguay tendría que tener un estadio de más de 80.000 y 5 con más de 40.000 espectadores, el principal problema uruguayo es la poca población...


----------



## Edwita

Esta es la lista oficial de FIFA en referencia a los estadios utilizados en el último Mundial, de Sudáfrica 2010.

Son 10 en total y el detalle es el siguiente.

*Nombre: Estadio Puerto Elizabeth* 
Ciudad: Puerto Elizabeth 
*Aforo total: 42.486 localidades* 
Tipo de construcción: de nueva planta 
Fecha de entrega: 2009
Link: http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007768/index.html


*Estadio: Estadio Durban* 
Ciudad: Durban 
*Aforo total: 62.760 localidades *
Tipo de construcción: de nueva planta 
Fecha de entrega: 2009
Link: 
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5018127/index.html


*Estadio: Green Point* 
Ciudad: Ciudad del Cabo 
*Aforo total: 64.100 localidades *
Tipo de construcción: de nueva planta 
Fecha de entrega: 2009
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5011924/index.html
_____________________________________________________________________________

*Nombre: Ellis Park Stadium* 
Ciudad: Johannesburgo 
*Aforo total tras remodelación: 55.686 localidades *
Fecha de construcción: 1982 
Tipo de construcción: Remodelación menor 
Fecha de entrega: 2009
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5006468/index.html



*Nombre: Soccer City *
Ciudad: Johannesburgo 
Fecha de construcción: 1987 
*Aforo total tras remodelación: 84.490 localidades *
Tipo de construcción: remodelación a fondo 
Fecha de entrega: 2010
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007759/index.html
_____________________________________________________________________________


Ya vuelvo con los otros cinco...


----------



## elgotitas

2 cosas:
1- en sudáfrica se usaron 10 estadios y uno para 38.000.
Pero dos de 60.000 y fifa pide uno al menos.
Queiro decir que no son reglas sino consejos, claro, cuanto más te apegues a los consejos mejor te va a ir.
2-yo no creo que uruguay pueda hacer 2030 solo, pero pudiendo tampoco creo que deba, es demasido esfuerzo por el fútbol hasta para nuestro país.

Argentina puede hacer un mundial como el de sudáfrica to creo, ejemplo:BsAs, estadio de 80.000(nuevo o remodelado), BsAs estadio de 45.000, rosario 45.000, la plata 45.000, córdoba 60.000(ampliado), mar del plata 45.000, salta 40.000, santa fe-paraná 45.000(un estadio nuevo), tucumán 40.000 y bahía blanca, o corrientes o sanjuan(ampliando el actual) de 40.000.
Existe la posibilidad de hacer el eestadio desmontable en bariloche o en alguna ciudad del sur aunque no tenga tanta población en comparación como las más grandes.
Serían once con esta última.
Pero creo que argentina tampoco debe(por lo que al pueblo le costaría) mandarse a hacer el mundial sola

*Uy, jaja, estamos mechandonos los post*


----------



## Edwita

2da. y última parte.


*Nombre: Mbombela* 
Ciudad: Nelspruit 
*Aforo total: 40.929 localidades* 
Tipo de construcción: nueva planta 
Fecha de entrega: 2009
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007763/index.html



*Nombre: Peter Mokaba* 
Ciudad: Polokwane 
*Aforo total: 41.733 localidades* 
Tipo de construcción: de nueva planta 
Fecha de entrega: 2010
Link: 
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007758/index.html



*Nombre: Real Bafokeng *
Ciudad: Rustenburgo 
Fecha de construcción: 1999 
*Aforo total: 38.646 localidades *
Tipo de construcción: Remodelación menor 
Fecha de entrega: 2010
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007767/index.html



*Estadio: Loftus Versfeld* 
Ciudad: Pretoria 
*Aforo total: 42.858 localidades* 
Coste estimado: 97 millones de rands 
Fecha de construcción: 1906 
Tipo de construcción: Remodelación 
Fecha de entrega: 2008
Link:
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/archive/southafrica2010/destination/stadiums/stadium=5007765/index.html

Con estas cifras y datos oficiales, se pueden sacar conclusiones importantes, sin duda.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## LaNacha91

Edwita said:


> Fuente, antecedentes?. Gracias. (Esas condiciones, así como están, tampoco las reune Argentina). hno:
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:



Acá tenés una fuente con los requisitos

http://www.ussoccer.com/news/spanis...para-organizar-el-campeonato-mundial-del.aspx

La FIFA pide que cada país postulante proponga un mínimo de 12 estadios, cada uno con capacidad para acoger un minimo de 40,000 espectadores. Además, la FIFA requiere estadios con una capacidad mínima de 80,000 espectadores para ser sedes del juego de apertura y el juego de clausura del torneo.

Si compartimos la candidatura, cada país tendría que poner 6 ¿no?

Buenos Aires tendría que ampliar el monumental que tiene 65 mil espectadores










Córdoba, 57 mil espectadores










Rosario, 46 mil espectadores










Santa Fe, 47 mil espectadores










Mendoza, 45 mil espectadores










La Plata, 41 mil espectadores










¿Cómo va a hacer Uruguay para construir 5 estadios con capacidad minima de 40 mil espectadores en el interior?

Abrazo :nocrook:


----------



## LaNacha91

El último mundial ya pasó, estos son los requisitos que se pide en los próximos mundiales, es sólo leer la noticia.

Y al final me das la razón, tienen que hacer todo de 0, algo muy difícil.

Por cierto no soy irónico, es la realidad, las ciudades del interior de tu país son muy chicas para construir esos estadios, por eso creo que no se podrá hacer el Mundial, ojalá que me equivoque.

PD: acordate que son 6 estadios en todo el país contaste 5 posibles en total


----------



## LaNacha91

Es obvio que si dos países son sedes, cada uno tendrá la mitad del total, como en Corea-Japón 2002 o como en esta Eurocopa Polonia-Ucrania 2012

Como te dije, el mundial 2010 ya pasó, ahora se piden 12 estadios y con capacidad mínima de 40.000 todos, es sólo buscar que aparece en todas las páginas que hablan del Mundial y sus requisitos, ojalá que la FIFA acepte alguna modificación.

Es cuestión de ver la población de las ciudades uruguayas, ya lo veo todo muy difícil, creo que otros países harán ese mundial, y te repito no es de mala onda querido mio...


----------



## elgotitas

1 - nacho-91, la noticia que trajiste es de abril del 2009, no es actual, e insisto, esos requisistos de existir no son reglas son suegeerencias para que te elijan, podés tener variantes con el plan de fifa y ganar igual.
2 - edwita yo ampoco entendí tus seis estadios, la verdad no se te entiedió claramente esa parte, si querés reescribila prque la volví a leer y encontré 5 en tu parlamento.

3 - Bajemos un poco los db que falta mucho para el 2030.
4 - ni fifa, ni uruguay, ni argentina han dicho que deban ser 6 y 6, puede ser lo que querrías vos nacho y está bien que lo digas, aclaro nada más.
partís de un supuesto para decir eso.
5 - para mí, hoy como están, ni el de santa fé, ni el parque central están para postularse, a ver si se entiende, no que hoy no puedan postularse, sino que las estructuras , dimensiones del espacio para cada espectador y espacio libre en torno a la cancha no es el suficiente para jugar la copa del mundo.¿en que se traduce esto? en que hay que tirar abajo las tribunas recientemente construidas para levantar unas acordes a los requerimientos del evento(al menos de eso estoy seguro en cuanto al parque central).don't cry edwita.

6 - nacho, sabido es que van a llegar millones de turistas a ambos países(al menos uno), el secreto para uruguay es levantar estadios desmontables muy bien pensados, teniendo en cuenta el lugar donde van a ser levantados y el lugar para donde van a ser desplazadas las sección "móbiles" de modo de formar nuevos estadios dentro de uruguay mismo o tbn dentro de argentina(podría haber sede salto-concordia y que luego del mundial la parte desmontable se monte en concordia como un estadio de alta calidad para 25 o 30.000 personas), y así, por ejemplo, el estadio de maldonado podría aportar las cabeceras para el estadio de tacuarembó o melo, dejando estos escenarios para luego del mundial al primer nivel, mientras maldonado conservará uno del mismo nivel pero acorde a las dimensiones de la urbe.
No pienso correjir lo que escribí, chau


----------



## LaNacha91

elgotitas said:


> 6 - nacho, sabido es que van a llegar millones de turistas a ambos países(al menos uno), el secreto para uruguay es levantar estadios desmontables muy bien pensados, teniendo en cuenta el lugar donde van a ser levantados y el lugar para donde van a ser desplazadas las sección "móbiles" de modo de formar nuevos estadios dentro de uruguay mismo o tbn dentro de argentina(podría haber sede salto-concordia y que luego del mundial la parte desmontable se monte en concordia como un estadio de alta calidad para 25 o 30.000 personas), y así, por ejemplo, el estadio de maldonado podría aportar las cabeceras para el estadio de tacuarembó o melo, dejando estos escenarios para luego del mundial al primer nivel, mientras maldonado conservará uno del mismo nivel pero acorde a las dimensiones de la urbe.
> No pienso correjir lo que escribí, chau


Es interesante lo que decís, ¿ya hay algún estadio desmontable en Uruguay?


----------



## Edwita

Ja ja !!. Deberíamos abrir un tema aparte sólo para que participemos los delirantes...


----------



## LaNacha91

*Tatito ¿por qué editas mensajes?*


----------



## Tatito

Nacho_91 said:


> *Tatito ¿por qué editas mensajes?*


Buenas tardes Nacho.

Si te referís a las frases editadas o respuestas que ya no aparecen en los posts, es parte de mi trabajo en el foro uruguayo intentar que el nivel de las discusiones se mantenga dentro del respeto y siempre apuntando a aportar positivamente al tema, lo cuál en las dos últimas págnas no se venía cumpliendo. Que conste este mensaje como advertencia ante futuras sanciones si se persiste en la misma actitúd.

Si te referís a tus posteos completamente en *negrita*, entiendo que sea tu costumbre escribir así en otros foros, y que haya muchos usuarios que lo apliquen. En el foro uruguayo intentamos respetar ciertos parámetros para que la lectura nos sea fácil y amena a todos, por lo tanto la *negrita* se utiliza para resaltar algo del post que uno escribe, lo mismo que el subrayado, las MAYÚSCULAS o el tamaño de la letra. Agradezco la comprensión y espero que puedan seguir debatiendo sin necesidad de que nadie tenga que intervenir nuevamente.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## LaNacha91

Bueno pero hubiera sido mejor que lo aclararas antes de editar directamente sin decir nada, igual ya está.

*Me interesa saber lo de los estadios desmontables.*


----------



## Tatito

Es cierto y pido disculpas por la omisión de mi parte. Gracias por la comprensión.


.


----------



## bolsouru

Habria que pasar de ser la peor infraestructura deportiva de america por robo a realizar una copa del mundo en un pais donde contamos con 1 sola ciudad importante y el resto llamaro ciudad es generoso son pueblos grandes vamos a hablar claro nose si hay algun departamente que pase las 100 mil personas y estoy hablando de todo un departamento no la ciudad capital, punta del este seria lo unico aceptable fuera la capital y no por la poblacion obvio sino por su infraestructura. Y sabiendo que hacer estadios seria solo un problema dentro de la astronomica cantidad de obras que habria que realizar en este pais pensando en una copa del mundo. Espero que llegado el 2030 uruguay lo haga y se pueda hacer con exito pero pensando en lo que tenemos y en todo lo que habria que hacer realizar una copa del mundo aca para mi es una verdadera utopia.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no hay caso, somos repobres y cada dia me convenzo mas.
Aca cualquier ciudad o pueblo tiene su centro polidepotivo con canchas de futbol, de tenis, buenas duchas, piscina, de todo.
He estado en varios, pero el domingo pasado me invita un amigo a pasar el dia a un pueblo ya cercano a la frontera con Francia, se llama Moia (ni se nombra), estuvimos toda la mañana jugando en una cancha espectacular, no se si en Uruguay hay una asi, con tribunas, tremendas torres de iluminacion, y unos vestuarios que ojala los tuviera el centenario. Me mata verlo. 
Y no es un caso aislado, es en cada pueblo de Catalunya es asi.
En donde vivi el primer año, en Sant Fost de Campsentellas a unos 30 kms de Barcelona, tienen un estadio que les aseguro matariamos por tener. Me enoja que no se haya invertido en el deporte en nuestro pais desde la decada de los 30.
Solo agregar que cada centro de estos lo lleva adelante el ayuntamiento del pueblo y los habitantes tienen asegurado su uso en mucho casos gratis...en otros pagan una pequeña cuota al mes, irrisoria incluso en moneda uruguaya.


----------



## Edwita

Impresionante, digno de conocerse. ¿No sacaste alguna fotito Milonguero?.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## mariolo427

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> no hay caso, somos repobres y cada dia me convenzo mas.
> Aca cualquier ciudad o pueblo tiene su centro polidepotivo con canchas de futbol, de tenis, buenas duchas, piscina, de todo.
> He estado en varios, pero el domingo pasado me invita un amigo a pasar el dia a un pueblo ya cercano a la frontera con Francia, se llama Moia (ni se nombra), estuvimos toda la mañana jugando en una cancha espectacular, no se si en Uruguay hay una asi, con tribunas, tremendas torres de iluminacion, y unos vestuarios que ojala los tuviera el centenario. Me mata verlo.
> Y no es un caso aislado, es en cada pueblo de Catalunya es asi.
> En donde vivi el primer año, en Sant Fost de Campsentellas a unos 30 kms de Barcelona, tienen un estadio que les aseguro matariamos por tener. Me enoja que no se haya invertido en el deporte en nuestro pais desde la decada de los 30.
> Solo agregar que cada centro de estos lo lleva adelante el ayuntamiento del pueblo y los habitantes tienen asegurado su uso en mucho casos gratis...en otros pagan una pequeña cuota al mes, irrisoria incluso en moneda uruguaya.


totalmente de acuerdo contigo.....a veces es dificil expresarlo para los que vivimos fuera del pais para que no nos malinterpreten.......te cuento que yo tuve la oportunidad de intercambiar email con JPDamiani y le exprese casi exactamente lo mismo que tu escrbistes....la diferencia era que yo le decia que una escuela secundaria de aca tiene mejores infraestructura que un club profesional de uruguay.....no creo que que sea solo problemas de plata..... a veces es de voluntad tambien


----------



## Fabiox

Estoy de acuerdo con ésto ultimo, falta de voluntad en muchos casos, pero agregaría incapacidad de muchos dirigentes también.
Lo que si estoy seguro que de profesionalismo en Uruguay muy poco.
¿Hablando solo de fútbol, cuantos equipos realmente son profesionales? 
Otra cosa pienso creo que el Gran Parque Central es lo más parecido que tenemos a un estadio FIFA que tenemos en Uruguay, sin ser el Centenario.
Salu2


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

junto con el de Maldonado, despues deja de contar.
Aca nomas, cerca de mi casa que es centro, hay unas canchas de futbol, donde suelen entrenar equipos de baby, que no sabes lo que son (a esas si les voy a sacar unas fotos), un lujazo, tienen una sola tribuna importante, pero es que el resto es de primera, excelente iluminacion, el campo, los vestuarios, tienen alli cuerpo medico..., los puedo ver desde la calle que pasa al lado y esta a mayor altura, decenas de gurises con un entrenador explicando, conos de colores distribuidos, ensayan tiros libres, da gusto. Eso ocurre en toda Catalunya, ahora, en 10 años, no creen que esto dara
resultados a nivel club de la ciudad, y seleccion nacional ? esta clarisimo.


----------



## Edwita

Yo agregaría el Atilio Paiva Olivera, que es el mejor estadio del interior y el 2do. en capacidad de todo el país, al día de hoy con 26.000 personas de capacidad.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> junto con el de Maldonado, despues deja de contar.
> Aca nomas, cerca de mi casa que es centro, hay unas canchas de futbol, donde suelen entrenar equipos de baby, que no sabes lo que son (a esas si les voy a sacar unas fotos), un lujazo, tienen una sola tribuna importante, pero es que el resto es de primera, excelente iluminacion, el campo, los vestuarios, tienen alli cuerpo medico..., los puedo ver desde la calle que pasa al lado y esta a mayor altura, decenas de gurises con un entrenador explicando, conos de colores distribuidos, ensayan tiros libres, da gusto. Eso ocurre en toda Catalunya, ahora, en 10 años, no creen que esto dara
> resultados a nivel club de la ciudad, y seleccion nacional ? esta clarisimo.



Esta es una de las canchas de mi barrio en Barcelona (hay un par mas), aca se juegan campeonatos de equipos de los diferentes barrios, un liga interbarrial de mayores, ademas de entrenar ellos y varias categorias de baby futbol con equipamientos completos. Hay decenas asi distribuidas por toda la ciudad.


----------



## Fedespot

Que lejos que estamos...


----------



## mariolo427

buenisimas las fotos milonguero.......las instalaciones buenisimas


----------



## Edwita

Espectacular tanda Milonguero, muchas gracias. ¿Son todas de césped artificial?. 


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

suelen ser todas las canchas de cesped artificial, si. Pero sabes que no es como el que yo estaba acostumbrado alla en alguna de futbol 5 (tipico la de al lado de canal 4 que tenian varias canchas de cesped artificial) que te caias y te quemaba, o que se notaba que era plastico, aca es muy suave, seguro que mucho mas caro el material. 
Asi son normalmente las canchas en los barrios donde se juegan campeonatos de clubes barriales, desde niños a vetes. Cuando ya el club del barrio es de tercera division o similar, ya tienen un mini estadio tambien excelente, tribunas, que suele tener un complejo deportivo pegado. Pero es que en los pueblos, como mencionaba en comentarios anteriores, tienen pequeños estadios preciosos super bien mantenidos por sus ayuntamientos...


----------



## Fabiox

Buenisimas imagenes, se me pianta un lagrimón, el tema es que acá las tribunas estarían de más, si ni siquiera alguno de los equipos "profesionales" tienen canchas con tribunas.
Con lo único que se me ocurre compararlas es con la pazas de deportes, salvando las distacias claro, la de Paysandú tiene piscina, 2 canchas multi-uso (de baldosas) y dentro de la pista de atetismo (que tiene 400 mts.) estan marcadas las canchas de rugby y fútbol 11 pero de cesped natural.
Lo del cesped artificial a mejorado mucho, aca hay una par con esos que sueltan como una pelotita de goma creo son homologados por FIFA no queman tanto ja.
Salu2.


----------



## elgotitas

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> suelen ser todas las canchas de cesped artificial,


¿la cancha grande de que es?¿ de 7, 9 u 11?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

me matas con la pregunta, te diria que los campeonatos entre equipos no prefesionales que interbarrial es con equipos de 11.
Esta cancha la usa mucho un equipo conformado por mayoria de argentinos y siempre algun uruguayo, se llama Chacarita, hace unos 4 años o por ahi se nombro mucho porque jugaban un partido contra la pesada del Barcelona, que tiene como todas las pesadas en europa la caracteristica del racismo y la xenofobia, imaginense como termino el partido, los mossos nois (creo se llaman asi) estaban de antemano preparados para la matanza y los otros bananas fueron a jugar en una buena. Los fajaron mal, muchos heridos, tremenda golpiza, no era a las trompadas sino que llevaron bates, cadenas de todo, lo tenian escondido esperando el momento de saltar con lo demas desde las tribunas. EL jucio duro un par de años, la prensa estuvo pendiente, al final los cabecillas de los matones del barcelona fueron en cana.


----------



## nachomanya

cada vez mas dificil uruguay, hay que empezar a ponerle ahora


----------



## Fabiox

Pa que salado lo que contás MILONGUERO, no sabía de eso, pero me acuerdo que hace un tiempo pasaron videos de las agresiones en el subte a los inmigrantes, triste que pasen esas cosas.
Cambiando de tema ya que juega la sub-23 en Maldonado subo fotos del partido con Egipto (en Abril fue creo) en el Estadio Artigas.
























Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

En la transmisiçon de CX 22, Radio Universal, un jerarca de la ID de Maldonado expresó entre otras cosas, que se está dando forma a una Licitación para los trabajos de reparación de la tribuna "vieja" del estadio Domingo Burgueño Miguel, que x peligro de derrumbe estça inhabilitada.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

Hola a todos, la canchita esa de Barcelona la conosco bien, ahi me he sentado a ver algun partido de "baby futbol" hay varias asi en cada barrio, en cuanto al que escribio por ahí lo de la gresca, fueron skinheads neonazis y miembros de los "boixos nois" (barra brava del Barça) los que golpearon al equipo Rosario Central de Catalunya no chacarita, en el que jugaban algunos uruguayos.
Cambiando de tema, como es el humo ese que ahora aparece en la pagina oficial de Peñarol sobre su futuro estadio en zona america?? se concreta??
Saludos


----------



## elgotitas

A la de zona américa:no se.

¿Querías foto?Tomá 









¿Querías nota?Tomá
8 MILLONES DE DÓLARES INVERTIRÁ INTENDENCIA(DURAZNO) EN INFRAESTRUCTURA DEPORTIVA
Nota:http://futbolydeportesdedurazno.blogspot.com/2012/07/8-millones-de-dolares-invertira.html


y lo queiren usar para los sudamericanos sub-vienteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## nachomanya

muy bien por durazno, pero me parece que sigue muy lejos


----------



## Edwita

Buena noticia para Durazno y para el fútbol uruguayo, sin duda.

Habrá que ver como queda y que utilidad puede aportar, pero siempre es muy positivo que se invierta en infraestructura deportiva después de muchos años.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fabiox

Coincido toda inversión en infraestructura es bienvenida, buen aporte.
Salu2.


----------



## Tatito

Una captura de una de las entradas del Tróccoli que encontré por Flickr


Estadio Tróccoli by El Ojo Torpe, on Flickr​
.


----------



## Edwita

Que bien cuidado que se ve todo... hno:

Deprimente... . Gracias Tatito x compartir la imagen.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## IFER

Qué estado de abandono... Las cámaras de TV cuando juega Cerro muestran un Tróccoli más decente. Incluso siempre me llamó la atención la pista de atletismo que bordea la cancha, jerarquiza el estadio.
Una pena el contraste.

Interesante que la hayas compartido Tato. 


.


----------



## Edwita

iFER said:


> Qué estado de abandono... Las cámaras de TV cuando juega Cerro muestran un Tróccoli más decente. Incluso siempre me llamó la atención la pista de atletismo que bordea la cancha, jerarquiza el estadio.
> Una pena el contraste.
> 
> Interesante que la hayas compartido Tato.
> 
> 
> .


Sí, justamente la pista de Atletismo fue hecha a nuevo, si no recuerdo mal, el año pasado. Coincido en que el estado que se ve en la foto es de total abandono y desde hace muchos años.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

Que bien por Durazno, toda mejora en infraestructura siempre aporta, además lo bueno es que también se inviertan en otros deportes como natación y basketball.
Ojalá que tengamos alguien del foro por la zona para que nos pueda hacer un reporte con fotos a medida que se vayan haciendo


----------



## Fabiox

Veníamos con una tanda de buenas noticias y Tatito cortó con tanta dulzura jua.

*Un par de novedades de las obras del Dickinson salteño:*

*Obras en el Estadio Dickinson se intensifican: llegaron las gradas en la mañana de este lunes*
http://www.10minutos.com.uy/2012/06/obras-en-el-estadio-dickinson-se-intensifican-llegaron-las-gradas-en-la-manana-de-este-lunes/

*Estadio estará pronto para el 21*

http://www.diariocambio.com.uy/index.php?id=23827
Salu2.


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Sí, justamente la pista de Atletismo fue hecha a nuevo, si no recuerdo mal, el año pasado. Coincido en que el estado que se ve en la foto es de total abandono y desde hace muchos años.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


mmm, la pista de atletismo creo que la u´ltima vez que se hizo fue hace como diez años, el año pasado seguro que no, basta con verla de cerca, si la hubieran hecho a nuevo no le pondrían montañas de pedreguyo(¿"y"o "ll"?) y material cuan hacen las refacciones para albergar los partidos con los grandes.
Tatito, terrible lo tuyo, no podés desmoralizarnos así!

*¡Dickinson 2030!*


----------



## Edwita

Estimo que el arreglo de la pista de atletismo es del año 2010, junto a otros trabajos que se hicieron en el Tróccoli.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Tatito

Fabiox said:


> Veníamos con una tanda de buenas noticias y Tatito cortó con tanta dulzura jua.


Jejeje... era para que no se empalagaran 


.


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Estimo que el arreglo de la pista de atletismo es del año 2010, junto a otros trabajos que se hicieron en el Tróccoli.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


ah, vos decís arreglos, no pista hecha a nuevo, eso no se, debe ser entonces.
Pensé que decías recambio total del material, que se debería hacer cada siete años y se hace cada setenta en el tróccoli


----------



## Fabiox

Nueva foto del Estadio Ubilla de Melo, se ve que colocaron el armazón para el techo del palco.










Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

*Se cumple un nuevo aniversario del comienzo del Primer Mundial FIFA, hecho histórico que motiva la candidatura de Uruguay para ser sede nuevamente, en 2030.*




Edwita said:


> *GPC: A 82 años del primer partido en la historia de los Mundiales.*
> 
> *El 13 de Julio de 1930 el Gran Parque Central fue el escenario en el que se disputó el primer partido de la historia de la Copa del Mundo.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...se cumplen 82 años del encuentro que sostuvieron EE.UU. y Bélgica, que acabó 3 a 0 a favor de los norteamericanos (goles de McGhee, Florie y Patenaude***). Alrededor de 19.000 espectadores dijeron presente en aquella oportunidad en la casa del Club Nacional de Football, que durante el resto del certamen, albergaría 5 partidos más, entre los que se destacaron Brasil-Yugoslavia y Argentina-Francia. ... recuerdo que llena de honda emoción a todos los tricolores. que.. se enorgullecen de tener un estadio mundialista y lleno de gloria sin par.
> ***En simultáneo, en el estadio de Pocitos, jugaron Francia-México.
> 
> 
> _Fuente y nota completa:http://www.nacional.com.uy/mvdcms/uc_5876_1.html_
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

> *Apertura de licitación para obras en Estadio Artigas *
> Viernes, 22 de Junio de 2012
> 
> En la tarde de hoy se procedió a la apertura de ofertas para los trabajos de realización de sobretecho en cabinas de prensa del Estadio Artigas. Por parte de la Intendencia estuvo presente el coordinador de obra del Estadio, Carlos Genta; el escribano Raúl Beceiro y demás escribanos municipales.
> 
> Asimismo, pasadas las 14 horas se procedió a la apertura del sobre de un oferente, único que se presentó, perteneciente a la empresa Tecnodyl S.A. Tras recibirse la propuesta, la misma pasará al estudio correspondiente, prosiguiéndose con los trámites requeridos para su aprobación.


http://www.paysandu.gub.uy/index.ph...-estadio-artigas&catid=57:junio-2012&Itemid=1

Bueno, no arreglan lo que tienen que arreglar que es la tribuna que está por derrumbarse pero arreglan las cabinas...


----------



## king40

fedespot said:


> http://www.paysandu.gub.uy/index.ph...-estadio-artigas&catid=57:junio-2012&Itemid=1
> 
> Bueno, no arreglan lo que tienen que arreglar que es la tribuna que está por derrumbarse pero arreglan las cabinas...


por casualidad se sabe en que consiste las obras


----------



## king40

alguien tiene las ultimas fotos de las obras del ubilla


----------



## Fabiox

Bueno novedades del Estadio Ubilla.
Techaron el palco con la "lona" esa, solo faltaría la luces que leí por ahí (no me acuerdo donde) que serían 80 focos, aunque en el video se dice que estan complicados para conseguirlos :?






Otra nota referente a varias de las reformas actuales.
Sigo pensando que ningún dirigente a leido los requisitos para tener un estadio FIFA.
http://ladiaria.com.uy/articulo/2012/7/estan-agrandados/

Salu2.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

donde juega cerro largo la copa sudamericana?


----------



## Edwita

Como local en el Ubilla.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pocos medios, mucho esfuerzo, unas ganas barbaras, loable, no es su culpa...... pero de profesionalismo nada.


----------



## Edwita

La revancha del partido de hoy (perdió Cerro Largo 1-2 en Cochabamba, Bolivia), *será el 14 de Agosto*.

Allí veremos las obras terminadas. Hay que ganar 1 a 0 para clasificar, x lo que se prevee un lleno total en el Ubilla.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

ASI ESTA QUEDANDO EL ARQ. UBILLA DE CERRO LARGO
http://blogs.montevideo.com.uy/blognoticia_56831_1.html


----------



## varo...78

Ultratom said:


> ASI ESTA QUEDANDO EL ARQ. UBILLA DE CERRO LARGO
> http://blogs.montevideo.com.uy/blognoticia_56831_1.html


Muy bueno che, quedo lindo el techito, anque me gustaba más que fuese toda la tribuna, pero quedo coqueto igual.


----------



## Ultratom

http://youtu.be/X8qEgxRD-KY


----------



## Edwita

varo...78 said:


> Muy bueno che, quedo lindo el techito, anque me gustaba más que fuese toda la tribuna, pero quedo coqueto igual.


Hay un problema grave con ese techo varo. Me contaba gente de Cerro Largo, que parece que no tuvieron en cuenta la ubicación de las cámaras (que deben estar a determinada altura para visualizar toda la cancha) y entonces el techo queda delante de las mismas para determinados sectores del campo de juego.

No sé quién es el responsable de tamaña burrada. :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## varo...78

Edwita said:


> Hay un problema grave con ese techo varo. Me contaba gente de Cerro Largo, que parece que no tuvieron en cuenta la ubicación de las cámaras (que deben estar a determinada altura para visualizar toda la cancha) y entonces el techo queda delante de las mismas para determinados sectores del campo de juego.
> 
> No sé quién es el responsable de tamaña burrada. :lol:
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


A mirá que linda metida de pata, precioso en Uruguay pasan cosas divinas hno:, nos merecemos un aplauso pues somos unicos a la hora de NO planificar las cosas.

Buen dato, gracias!


----------



## elgotitas

bueno, se levanta un torre de tubos atrás de la olímpica y listo el polle, a la noche no hay sol así que no problem


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

varo...78 said:


> A mirá que linda metida de pata, precioso en Uruguay pasan cosas divinas hno:, nos merecemos un aplauso pues somos unicos a la hora de NO planificar las cosas.
> 
> Buen dato, gracias!


ahora subi y lee mi comentario, cierra perfecto. :cheers:


----------



## Edwita

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> ahora subi y lee mi comentario, cierra perfecto. :cheers:


*Ja ja.* Tal cual Milonguero. kay:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## varo...78

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> ahora subi y lee mi comentario, cierra perfecto. :cheers:


una gran verdad, tal cual


----------



## Fedespot

Otro video de las obras
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjYwCqlBG1Q&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Edwita

Buen aporte *fede*. Gracias x compartirlo.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Foto del estadio artigas









Lástima la sonsera que está sobre-impresa en la foto jaja:lol:


----------



## Ultratom

Asi esta quedando el Ubilla:










Aqui la nota: http://cerrolargonoticiajoven.blogspot.com.es/2012/08/el-estadio-ubilla-de-cerro-largo.html


----------



## elgotitas

Saben el nuevo apodo de CL, "La monja", ¿diganme si no?
¡Vamos por ese 1 a 0 arachanes!


----------



## elgotitas

¡ATENTO AL LOBO!
Acabo de leer, el partido innaugural de 2014 será n la cancha de corintians, capacidad, con las gradas desmontables: 68.000.
No es todo tan terrible en el mundo de la fifa, por plata transan hasta el número de jugadores igual.
Más y más precedentes positivos para el 2030.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> ¡ATENTO AL LOBO!
> Acabo de leer, el partido innaugural de 2014 será n la cancha de corintians, capacidad, con las gradas desmontables: 68.000.
> No es todo tan terrible en el mundo de la fifa, por plata transan hasta el número de jugadores igual.
> Más y más precedentes positivos para el 2030.
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡!!!!!!!!!


Ya en el último Mundial de Sudáfrica, se usó un estadio de 38.000 personas de aforo, cuando el mínimo reglamentario es de 40.000.

Nada nuevo bajo el Sol...

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## varo...78

De todas formas, ya sabemos lo permisivo que siempre son con Brasil, no olviemos donde Juego Santos las ultimas 2 Libertadores una cancha sin capacidad alguna para los partidos definitorios, tampoco olvidemos donde se jugaron las ultimas 2 finales de la Copa Libertadores un "estadio" que si estuviese localizado del Chuy para el sur ni en PEDO lo habilitan, pero como es Brasil todo vale.

Creo que no es de extrañar la noticia.


----------



## Edwita

Sí, coincido. Sin duda que Brasil tiene mucho más peso que nosotros o cualquier país otro sudamericano, pero no deja de ser alentador que FIFA no aplique el reglamento "a cara de perro", lo que aumenta nuestras posibilidades de negociar algunos aspectos del Mundial 2030.

Si esa flexibilidad es importante en países grandes, pienso que lo sería mucho más en nuestro caso.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> Pero hay que ser realistas, no podemos tener 12 estadios para mas de 40.000 espectadores. Para mi son:
> Estadio Centenario 80.000
> Futuro estadio de Peñarol: 60.000
> Parque Central: 40.000
> Atilio Paiva: 40.000
> Burgueño Miguel: 40.000
> 
> Las cifras de la capacidad seria luego de una remodelacion. Luego los estadios de equipos y los municipales del interior entre 10.000 y 25.000 estan mas que sobrados. Pero MODERNOS Y ESTADIOS. NO CANCHAS!
> 
> sALUDOS.



Bueno, el Centenario habría que llevarlo a 80.000 sentados, no es fácil. Si se concretara lo de Samsung, etc. como inversores sería viable, ya que incluirían también al Burgueño Miguel.

El estadio aurinegro sería en una etapa para 40.000, extendible a 55.000, según los datos que han dado (confiando que pasen de los renders al cemento antes del 2030). :lol:

El Atilio Paiva tiene un aforo actual de cerca de 30.000, así que no sería muy osado pensar en llevarlo a 40.000.

De cualquier forma, no sólo es un tema de aforo (si bien es prioritario) sino también de otras condiciones FIFA que son, sumadas, también una complicación.

Habría que trabajar en este tema, "desde ayer".

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

Edwita said:


> Bueno, el Centenario habría que llevarlo a 80.000 sentados, no es fácil. Si se concretara lo de Samsung, etc. como inversores sería viable, ya que incluirían también al Burgueño Miguel.
> 
> El estadio aurinegro sería en una etapa para 40.000, extendible a 55.000, según los datos que han dado (confiando que pasen de los renders al cemento antes del 2030). :lol:
> 
> El Atilio Paiva tiene un aforo actual de cerca de 30.000, así que no sería muy osado pensar en llevarlo a 40.000.
> 
> De cualquier forma, no sólo es un tema de aforo (si bien es prioritario) sino también de otras condiciones FIFA que son, sumadas, también una complicación.
> 
> Habría que trabajar en este tema, "desde ayer".
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Bueno el Centenario es una mole de cemento gigantesca, he visto estadios con mas aforo en menos espacio, a la America se le puede poner una bandeja mas y dejarla a la misma altura que las otras tribunas y se bajan la cancha y demuelen las plateas para hacer otro anillo de trinunas con los taludes se llega a 80.000 facil (Siempre pensando en el mundial 2030). El de Peñarol estara en medio del campo asi que por espacio no habria problema de llevarlo a la capacidad necesaria (60.000 esta mas que sobrado) tambien esta el de Paysandu que habria que hacerlo nuevo practicamente. Luego hay que ser realistas y debemos saber que el mundial solos no lo hacemos ni de coña, sera con Argentina o no sera.


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> Bueno el Centenario es una mole de cemento gigantesca, he visto estadios con mas aforo en menos espacio, a la America se le puede poner una bandeja mas y dejarla a la misma altura que las otras tribunas y se bajan la cancha y demuelen las plateas para hacer otro anillo de trinunas con los taludes se llega a 80.000 facil (Siempre pensando en el mundial 2030). El de Peñarol estara en medio del campo asi que por espacio no habria problema de llevarlo a la capacidad necesaria (60.000 esta mas que sobrado) tambien esta el de Paysandu que habria que hacerlo nuevo practicamente. Luego hay que ser realistas y debemos saber que el mundial solos no lo hacemos ni de coña, sera con Argentina o no sera.


Yo diría que lo del Centenario, ponerlo "a punto de caramelo" es muy viable si se encuentra un inversor como el que ya mostró interés. El aurinegro que tiene como máximo 55.000, es una incógnita, dadas las dilatorias que ha tenido siquiera para que comiencen als obras. Ojalá se haga, pero si proyectamos lo que hay hoy, es nada.

Después puede estar "a medio camino" el Paiva Olivera y el Burgueño (si entra el inversor del Centenario estaría pronto) y para el Mundial, sólo el Primer Estadio Mundialista que si proyectamos lo de hoy va a superar las 40.000 personas y tiene el "plus" inigualable de su condición ya descrpta.

Todo esto sería pensando en la mitad de la organización, ya que si fuera Uruguay solo, tendría que abarcar 10 o 12 sedes, lo que sería exponencialmente más difícil. De cualquier manera, si se comparten las sedes en partes iguales, sería lo más justo y razonable, me parece.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Bolsilludo




----------



## Tatito

Se parece al Centenario... 


.


----------



## Edwita

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ultratom

*Y esto en que quedo???
*


----------



## Edwita

El primer y único paso hasta hoy fue... quitar las banderas. :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Tatito

Como pedrense me da bastante pena que el proyecto del _Juve_ no se haya materializado en el estadio del Parque Artigas. Esos esqueletos de tribunas son vergonzosos, hace 15 años al menos que están...


.


----------



## Edwita

Y eso que Carámbula (ex presidente de Juventud) es el intendente de Canelones desde hace rato.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## federico87

Ultratom said:


> Pero hay que ser realistas, no podemos tener 12 estadios para mas de 40.000 espectadores. Para mi son:
> Estadio Centenario 80.000
> Futuro estadio de Peñarol: 60.000
> Parque Central: 40.000
> Atilio Paiva: 40.000
> Burgueño Miguel: 40.000
> 
> Las cifras de la capacidad seria luego de una remodelacion. Luego los estadios de equipos y los municipales del interior entre 10.000 y 25.000 estan mas que sobrados. Pero MODERNOS Y ESTADIOS. NO CANCHAS!
> 
> sALUDOS.


Considerando que Peñarol haga su estadio, puede tener éste 40 o 50 mil por tener un público que vaya a ver al club. Idem Parque central.

Considerando que se haga el estadio manya, el Centenario se usaría para que los equipos chicos de Montevideo reciban a los grandes, además de partidos de selección, con una reforma y modernización bien estaría con 60 mil, sería me parece una capacidad aceptable para el uso que tendría.

Para el resto de las ciudades del interior, incluyendo Maldonado o Rivera, no se justificaría nunca un estadio de 40 mil personas. Deportivo Maldonado es un equipo que no representa al departamento de Maldonado, lleva muy poca gente sin casi apoyo local. Maldonado si hiciera un club al estilo Cerro Largo o Rocha, con apoyo departamental, creo que podría tener un buen club competitivo, ya que es un departamento con buen nivel económico. Pero mismo así iría bien con un estadio moderno y eficiente de capacidad par 20 mil.


----------



## elgotitas

¿eso que se ve en las gradas de cemento son lugares delimitados con pintura o es plástico?

PAra mi rivera no le da para el 2030, si para la copa américa 2027 con capacidad 30.000, pero creo que el estadio del norte debeerías ser en salto


----------



## Edwita

Por favor. Tenemos un estadio en perfecto estado para 30.000 personas y en lugar de ajustar ese, vamos a hacer uno de "0"?. :nuts:

En la comparación COSTO-BENEFICIO, hay mucho del primero y casi nada del segundo, me parece.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fedespot

Probablemente haya que tirarlo igual el Paiva, mirá en Brasil, casi todos los estadios que están siendo reformados, fuero derribados en un 85%, por lo que casiq ue son nuevos de 0


----------



## Edwita

Salvo que venga un inversor interesado como se planteó para el Centenario y el Domingo Burgueño, en Uruguay _"difícil que el chancho chifle"_.

En Brasil se tienen recursos infinitamente superiores a los nuestros, pese a lo cual, Maracaná seguirá siendo el mismo, el Beira Río también, en fin hay para todos los gustos, incluso están muy retrasados en el cronograma de obras que presentaron a FIFA.

En cualquier momento en este hilo quieren tirar abajo el Centenario... :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

federico87 said:


> Considerando que Peñarol haga su estadio, puede tener éste 40 o 50 mil por tener un público que vaya a ver al club. Idem Parque central.
> 
> Considerando que se haga el estadio manya, el Centenario se usaría para que los equipos chicos de Montevideo reciban a los grandes, además de partidos de selección, con una reforma y modernización bien estaría con 60 mil, sería me parece una capacidad aceptable para el uso que tendría.
> 
> Para el resto de las ciudades del interior, incluyendo Maldonado o Rivera, no se justificaría nunca un estadio de 40 mil personas. Deportivo Maldonado es un equipo que no representa al departamento de Maldonado, lleva muy poca gente sin casi apoyo local. Maldonado si hiciera un club al estilo Cerro Largo o Rocha, con apoyo departamental, creo que podría tener un buen club competitivo, ya que es un departamento con buen nivel económico. Pero mismo así iría bien con un estadio moderno y eficiente de capacidad par 20 mil.


Esos numeros son para el Mundial 2030, si queres que se juega el partido inagural o la final en el Centenario tiene que tener una capacidad minima de 80.000 espectadores, al igual que el resto de estadios entre 40.000 y 60.000 como minimo para un mundial, y de 40.000 creo que como mucho uno solo.


----------



## Ultratom

elgotitas said:


> ¿eso que se ve en las gradas de cemento son lugares delimitados con pintura o es plástico?
> 
> PAra mi rivera no le da para el 2030, si para la copa américa 2027 con capacidad 30.000, pero creo que el estadio del norte debeerías ser en salto


 Son de cemento pero estan numeradas.


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> Esos numeros son para el Mundial 2030, si queres que se juega el partido inagural o la final en el Centenario tiene que tener una capacidad minima de 80.000 espectadores, al igual que el resto de estadios entre 40.000 y 60.000 como minimo para un mundial, y de 40.000 creo que como mucho uno solo.


No, no es tan así. En Sudáfrica 2010, hubo varios que no llegaron a 50.000 e incluso uno de 38.000, que ya cité anteriormente.

Sí se es más riguroso en el aforo para la apertura y final del Mundial, tal como decís de 80.000 personas.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Edwita said:


> Por favor. Tenemos un estadio en perfecto estado para 30.000 personas y en lugar de ajustar ese, vamos a hacer uno de "0"?. :nuts:
> 
> En la comparación COSTO-BENEFICIO, hay mucho del primero y casi nada del segundo, me parece.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Estoy de acuerdo contigo pero para el otro lado.
Ya que tenemos un estadio en rivera de 30.000, hagamos otro en salto y gobernaremos al mundo.
Justamente por eso lo planteo, entre otros motivos.

Quedaríamos:centenario 80.000, PEÑ.55.000, NAC. 40.000(45), maldo 40.000, salto 50.000 y rivera 30.000.
Bruta copa américa con eso(el de salto en dos bandejas, un desmontable).
Ah, y paysandú 25.000




Dejo fotos del ubilla en pa pág de cerro largohttp://www.cerrolargofc.com.uy/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=886


----------



## Edwita

No veo xq entonces no llevar el Paiva Olivera a 40.000 y hacer otro en Salto, también de 40.000. Sería mucho más equitativo, y dejaría a ambos con chance reglanetaria de ser utilizados en el Mundial 2030.

Estimo que sería más razonable y nos deja con 2 estadios con capacidades mundialistas, no 1 solo.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

hay fotos de anoche del estadio de cerro largo?


----------



## elgotitas

Prefiero uno grande y otro mediano, pero dos de 40 es otra posibilada aceptable.

Foto inédita del Olímpico


----------



## Edwita

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> hay fotos de anoche del estadio de cerro largo?


Si.


----------



## fefonorte

En Salto ya hay una idea de proyecto para hacer un estadio en la ciudad. 
Sería en un campus Termal, el predio está ubicado entre las Avenidas Viera, Paraguay, Macial y Asencio. El Estadio contaría con una capacidad de 30mil a 40mil personas.










Proyecto a estudio de las autoridades 
Centro de alto rendimiento con miras a Mundial 2030 
Salto podría contar en un plazo de cuatro años con una obra sin precedentes en el departamento: un centro de alto rendimiento que incluiría, entre otros proyectos, un estadio de fútbol que apunta a ser sede del Mundial de 2030

_Fuente: http://www.diariocambio.com.uy/index.php?id=17744_


----------



## Edwita

Excelente noticia *fefo*. Ojalá se concrete, sería muy importante para el deporte del país y de Salto en particular, sin duda. Todo esto siempre demora, por lo que veo la nota es del mes de Enero. Deseo que tengamos novedades muy pronto.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## fefonorte

Si, Edwita... Igualmente si googleás "Proyecto Campus polideportivo en Salto", la última noticia que vi es de Julio de este año. Además el proyecto ya fue presentado a la AUF.
Ojalá se concrete!!!


----------



## Edwita

Si, desde ya, *fefo* ojalá se comience cuanto antes. Lo más difícil en estos casos es siempre sortear todos los problemas de _"Doña Burocracia"_ :lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## fefonorte

Si, tal cual. Es lo más largo y complicado. Viste el predio que se ve vacío en la parte inferior derecha? Ahí es donde está en construcción el Hipermercado Ta-ta, que en cuanto supo de este proyecto, quiso hacerlo todo rápido por la cercanía del lugar! Flor de vivo los muchachos...!


----------



## Edwita

Ja ja. Más rápidos que los muchachos de Ta-Ta, difícil... :lol:

El render está muy lindo y sin duda sería un gran avance para la formación deportiva de mucha gente, incluso de los que no tienen recursos propios para formarse en muchos deportes.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## ERWING

fefonorte said:


> En Salto ya hay una idea de proyecto para hacer un estadio en la ciudad.
> Sería en un campus Termal, el predio está ubicado entre las Avenidas Viera, Paraguay, Macial y Asencio. El Estadio contaría con una capacidad de 30mil a 40mil personas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proyecto a estudio de las autoridades
> Centro de alto rendimiento con miras a Mundial 2030
> Salto podría contar en un plazo de cuatro años con una obra sin precedentes en el departamento: un centro de alto rendimiento que incluiría, entre otros proyectos, un estadio de fútbol que apunta a ser sede del Mundial de 2030
> 
> _Fuente: http://www.diariocambio.com.uy/index.php?id=17744_


Me parece brillante la idea, soy de los que piensa que los gobiernos departamentales y nacional deben de trabajar unidos para promover el deporte en general y que se deberían de construir por lo menos 4 o 5 centros con estas características en diferentes puntos del país.

Ojala se concrete esta magnifica idea.

Deberíamos enfocarnos en la formación de deportistas para los juegos olímpicos del 16 pero en especial de 2020.

Saludos


----------



## elgotitas

¡Mis plegarias han sido escuchadas!
El terreno elegido me parece medio chico para un estadio de40 lucas, más pensando en que en unc entro de lato rendimento debería haber pista de atletismo con al menos una tribuna.
Pero eso son detalles, lo importante es la iniciativa y la intención de postularse, y sobre todo el acuerdo con concordia.
Ya lo veo:"SALTÓRDIA 2030"
Tengo un master en marketing jaja

Por ejemplo un terreno privado que está en apolón de mibeck y feliciano viera, frente a la cancha de fútbol y pista de atletismo sería un buen lugar para estadio en el terreno rpivado, y donde está la cancha levantar una pista PROFESIONAL, y dejar el campus termal para los deportes que implican poco espacio y pueden aglutinarse facilmente


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

creo que el proyecto merece un hilo propio para poder seguirlo mas de cerca...gracias fefo!!!


----------



## fefonorte

elgotitas said:


> Por ejemplo un terreno privado que está en apolón de mibeck y feliciano viera, frente a la cancha de fútbol y pista de atletismo sería un buen lugar para estadio en el terreno rpivado, y donde está la cancha levantar una pista PROFESIONAL, y dejar el campus termal para los deportes que implican poco espacio y pueden aglutinarse facilmente


^^Ese terreno ya va a ser ocupado *elgotitas,* en poco tiempo ya van a estar en construcción unas 250 viviendas, con plazas, y comercios. Pero es verdad, hubiera estado bueno ese lugar. Con respecto al terreno, también me parece medio chico para todo lo q quieren hacer!! Como verán se observa 3 canchas de tenis, piscina de natación, estadio de fútbol y de basketbol (tipo cilindro) :hahaha:.
Y a la izquierda un hotel para los que se quieran hospedar ahí. Para los q no saben, en ese terreno actualmente está el Batallón de Infantería Nº3 y Cuartel Gral. Artigas, que ya se habló con el Ministerio de Defensa para cambiarlo de lugar, y pareciera q vieron viable el proyecto. 
Ahora solo falta seguir con la idea y ver si se puede sacar adelante.

Saludos!! :banana:


----------



## varo...78

fefonorte said:


> En Salto ya hay una idea de proyecto para hacer un estadio en la ciudad.
> Sería en un campus Termal, el predio está ubicado entre las Avenidas Viera, Paraguay, Macial y Asencio. El Estadio contaría con una capacidad de 30mil a 40mil personas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proyecto a estudio de las autoridades
> Centro de alto rendimiento con miras a Mundial 2030
> Salto podría contar en un plazo de cuatro años con una obra sin precedentes en el departamento: un centro de alto rendimiento que incluiría, entre otros proyectos, un estadio de fútbol que apunta a ser sede del Mundial de 2030
> 
> _Fuente: http://www.diariocambio.com.uy/index.php?id=17744_


Excelente proyecto che, ojala se resuelva pronto y comiencen las obras.


----------



## elgotitas

mientras siga tenfield, cuento de nunca acabar.

En homenaje a Bella vista dejo unas fotos del nasazzi.

























Chau cancha iluminada en el prado, ayyy paquito, ¿por qué no te dedicarás a la ganadería extensiva?


----------



## Edwita

Iba a escribir eso, justamente. Que hace un par de años Bella Vista se planteó el proyecto de iluminar su estadio e incluso proponer que se tuviera actividad oficial desde el mismo mes de Enero, jugando fechas en horario nocturno.

Era y es una gran idea, pero sin que se haya podido concretar, ahora este club se retira de la actividad profesional, por un tiempo.

Sólo podemos desear que vuelvan muy pronto los "papales" a 1era. División.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## quiqueno

elgotitas said:


> Prefiero uno grande y otro mediano, pero dos de 40 es otra posibilada aceptable.
> 
> Foto inédita del Olímpico


Este estadio si que es raro eh!


----------



## Edwita

quiqueno said:


> Este estadio si que es raro eh!


Sí, a falta de tribuna en ese sector, se gana en la vista de la bahía de Montevideo. :lol::lol:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

quiqueno said:


> Este estadio si que es raro eh!


si, es complicado, porque si bien es pintoresco también genera ciertos problemas, dado que la parcialidad visitante tiene que entrar por atrás digamos, como desde el sur, pasando por la hinchada local, debería ser al revés ¡pero así lo quizo dios! cundo el sexto día hizo el olímpico.
Se podrían escribir 10 libros sobre como darle una terminación logica a este estadio, si tribuna de acá, si tribuna de allá, atendiendo a esto, atendiendo a aquello.
En fin, nada.jeje


----------



## quiqueno

jajaja....al visitante le conviene llegar en lancha!!! 
SI, además de lo pintoresco de estar pegado al río las tribunas tienen un formato peculiar.


----------



## varo...78

Edwita said:


> Es una realidad de hoy, varo, lamentablemente. Señalo también que _"la fiesta del barrio"_ fue bastante pequeña para los locales que ni siquiera llenaron la cabecera de ellos.
> 
> Por otra parte he leido muchísimas quejas del operativo de seguridad, siendo lento para el ingreso al estadio y con las ya conocidas provocaciones de las fuerzas del orden. Me tocó ser testigo de este tipo de cosas en el Tróccoli (en este caso a la salida) hace un par de años, y luego de la "lluvia de piedras" que caían donde se suponía que la hinchada del Bolso tomaría los ómnibus, juré que nunca más concurriría a esa cancha.
> 
> Pero, más allá de las anécdotas personales, coincido que para llevar la cantidad de público que aportan los clubes grandes, se tendría que poner el acento en que los servicios y comodidades al público sean similares a las del Centenario (baños, comidas, bebidas, visibilidad, entre otras).
> 
> Me pa que esos elementos son tan o más importantes que la capacidad de los escenarios.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


En el caso del otro día en la cancha de defensor, el sistema de seguridad estaba montado en las cercanías de la cancha 1 cuadra al rededor, pero luego las demás calles un poquito más alejadas, CERO vigilancia o presencia policial, entonces pasa lo de siempre la gente que no tiene nada que ver, paga los platos rotos en mi narración 3 vecinos terminaron comprando vidrios nuevos de sus coches, lo más "comico" de todo (por decirlo de alguna forma) 2 de estos vecinos rabiosos hinchas de Nacional.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

varo...78 said:


> Yo vivo cerca de la cancha de Defensor, debo decir que reafirme mi idea de que ambos cuadros grandes deben jugar en el centenario; los que dicen el viejo discurso "llevar la fiesta al barrio", es evidente que no viven en el barrio, en mi cuadra rompieron 3 vidrios de autos, las almacenes cerradas por temor a que los roben o lastimen, los vecinos que pudieron se llevaron sus coches al shopping para que no se los hicieran pelota.
> 
> ¡Ojo! no quiero que este comentario tenga cognotación deportivo partidaria, cuando ha jugado Peñarol allí pasa lo mismo. Mientras los equipos grandes no logre erradicar completamente a esta gente enferma, que poco tiene que ver con la fiesta futbolera, creo YO que los equipos grandes deben seguir jugando en el centenario donde los daños que causan son menores.


es un hecho ajeno al futbol que se debe solucionar desde otro lugar, yo comparto lo de jugar en otros estadios cuando el espectaculo lo amerite, peñarol o nacional puede jugar en defensor, danubio, liverpool siempre y cuando sean partidos como este de primera fecha donde no va mucha gente.


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> es un hecho ajeno al futbol que se debe solucionar desde otro lugar, yo comparto lo de jugar en otros estadios cuando el espectaculo lo amerite, peñarol o nacional puede jugar en defensor, danubio, liverpool siempre y cuando sean partidos como este de primera fecha donde no va mucha gente.


Lo que pasa Cacho, que tenes que armar las cosas adecuadamente, no podes agarrar y decir vamos a tal cancha, y llenas de gente un barrio y sus habitantes no les brindas las mínimas garantias de seguridad, yo me lleve el coche a la casa de un amigo durante toda la tarde, comprobe que hice bien al ver los coches de los vecinos.

Obvio que los equipos grandes, tienen gran culpa de seguir teniendo en sus hinchadas a personajes que viven de la violencia y delincuencia.


----------



## Edwita

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> es un hecho ajeno al futbol que se debe solucionar desde otro lugar, yo comparto lo de jugar en otros estadios cuando el espectaculo lo amerite, peñarol o nacional puede jugar en defensor, danubio, liverpool *siempre y cuando sean partidos como este de primera fecha donde no va mucha gente*.


:lol::lol: ¿Pero estás hablando en serio?. ¿Que partido viste Cacho?. Por favor, en 24 hs. se agotaron las entradas para la gente de Nacional, y como muchos compraron para ir a la tribuna principal, "obligaron" a hacer un "pulmón" en esa ubicación para los Bolsos.

Ni hablar de la cantidad de gente que ni se molestó en procurar una entrada. Cola de media hora para entrar, con el partido empezado, a los empujones, con 2 ó 3 revisaciones de la policía (y sus "modos"), con pocos baños, nula posibilidad de tomar un refresco y mucho menos comer algo. La calidad de visión es bastante precaria también, salvo que vayas muuuy temprano y puedas acceder al medio de la tribuna, arriba.

Me pa que para conocer la realidad tenés que acercarte un poco más Cacho, estás lejísimo...:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious 

En este caso estamos hablando de la participación del club que más entradas ha vendido en la última temporada según la AUF, que ha sido el Bolso.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

varo...78 said:


> Lo que pasa Cacho, que tenes que armar las cosas adecuadamente, no podes agarrar y decir vamos a tal cancha, y llenas de gente un barrio y sus habitantes no les brindas las mínimas garantias de seguridad, yo me lleve el coche a la casa de un amigo durante toda la tarde, comprobe que hice bien al ver los coches de los vecinos.
> 
> Obvio que los equipos grandes, tienen gran culpa de seguir teniendo en sus hinchadas a personajes que viven de la violencia y delincuencia.


logicamente estoy de acuerdo, pero una cosa no deberia interferir en la otra, vos que estas adentro, decime si existe relacion entre los violentos y los clubes o simplemente hacen la vista gorda ante su presencia


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> logicamente estoy de acuerdo, pero una cosa no deberia interferir en la otra, vos que estas adentro, decime si existe relacion entre los violentos y los clubes o simplemente hacen la vista gorda ante su presencia


Hay de las 2 cosas, hay gente que entra a las canchas y estoy seguro que nunca pasan a comprar una entrada estan siempre, y también pasa que los dirigentes hacen la vista gorda pues el tema se les ha ido de las manos.

Solo espero, que no lleguemos a lo que pasa en su barrio, que los dirigentes paren esta matufia que no le hacen nada bien al club y al futbol en su conjunto. Creo que acá estamos a tiempo de parar estos grupetes, ya que el grueso de violentos con suerte será de 200 en cada bando, si llega a ser quizas son menos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es lo que cuesta creer en uruguay, siendo tan pocos, que no los puedan contener.


----------



## Edwita

Coincido con *varo* en que no son más de 200 tipos (a lo sumo) de cada club. Si las autoridades quieren, tienen todos los elementos a su disposición para erradicarlos del fútbol.

Es un "verso" que necesitan que los dirigentes les digan quienes son. Con la nitidez excepcional que tienen las cámaras hoy, pueden identificar a cualquiera que "se pase" de la raya, esperar el final del partido y llevárselo. 

Si pudieron con los hooligans en Inglaterra (que eran mucho peores) como no vamos a poder con 400 tipos que impiden que vaya la familia al fútbol de miles de personas todos los fines de semana?.

Lo que falta es la DECISIÓN POLÍTICA de hacerlo, y es facultad de la Policía, no una responsabilidad de los dirigentes. Si actúan más y hablan menos, la familia del fútbol estará agradecida.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## varo...78

Edwita said:


> Coincido con *varo* en que no son más de 200 tipos (a lo sumo) de cada club. Si las autoridades quieren, tienen todos los elementos a su disposición para erradicarlos del fútbol.
> 
> Es un "verso" que necesitan que los dirigentes les digan quienes son. Con la nitidez excepcional que tienen las cámaras hoy, pueden identificar a cualquiera que "se pase" de la raya, esperar el final del partido y llevárselo.
> 
> Si pudieron con los hooligans en Inglaterra (que eran mucho peores) como no vamos a poder con 400 tipos que impiden que vaya la familia al fútbol de miles de personas todos los fines de semana?.
> 
> Lo que falta es la DECISIÓN POLÍTICA de hacerlo, y es facultad de la Policía, no una responsabilidad de los dirigentes. Si actúan más y hablan menos, la familia del fútbol estará agradecida.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Totalmente Edwita, coincido plenamente, aca no se hace pues no se tiene voluntad.

Coincidirás conmigo que los que vamos a la cancha periodicamente, logramos identificar claramente quienes son, los dirigentes tienen clarisimo los que arman lío.
Es una pena, pues prefieran alejar a la gente bien y la familia, por proteger a estos personajes nefastos.


----------



## elgotitas

Muchachos, pero ¿de qué están hablando?
De eso se tratan las localías.
Acáso nacional no ha hecho ir a equipos como cerro, defensor, danubio y rampla a UNA tribuna de 1500 localidades, siendo equipos que le guste a quien le guste, en buenas condiciones venden mucho más que eso, y sin embargo nunca han llenado ese sector ninguno de los cuatro, porque, justamenete, no son buenas condiciones.
¿Por qué deben los toros cuadros rendirle favores a nacional?
A demás, el problema es de nacional, no de, en este caso, defensor.
Esa gente a la que se refieren es de los grandes mayoritariamente, y esta es una forma de comenzar a cambiar eso.
¿Para qué va un cuadro a ampliar la capacidad de su estadio en 7.0000 personas, más poner butacas y servicios, si las tribunas son más grandes de lo que llevan jamás?
Por algún lado tiene que empezarse.
Y en cuanto a la cantidad de locales, creo que fue un partido muy "hablado", hacerca del lío, bueno, vos lo dijiste, si los de nacional tenían un pulmón "propio" mucha gente decidió no ir para evitar problemas, imagino pardres con niños etc.(otra señal de que el problema está en la "hinchada" de nacional, y que no deben pagar los demás por ese problema).
Yo he visto más gente de defensor en partidos contra racing, o cerro largo o Wanderers, No me parece que decir que porque fue mucha o poca gente el local amerite esto o aquello, cada uno debe encargarse de lo suyo, y conformarse en cada caso con lo que tiene.
Eso es un campeonato de fútbol.
Miren que los cuadros chicos hacen fiesta todos lo fines d semana en el barrio, no es necesidad deque vayan los grandes para hacerla.
No se les debe pleitesía.

Perdón, fueron muchas respuestas juntas que mandé


----------



## Edwita

Yo no diría respuestas, sino divagues fantasiosos sin sentido.

1 - Esto es FÚTBOL PROFESIONAL, no de cuadros de barrio que quieren hacer su "fiestita".

2 - Si se incorporaron a un sistema profesional, QUE LO ASUMAN e inviertan en el mínimo que la GENTE merece. Baños suficientes y que funcionen, que la visualización del espectáculo sea adecuada. Que tengan los servicios mínimos para pasar de 2 a 3 horas allí. Bebidas, incluso algo de comer.

3 - Noto que evidentemente su club NO TIENE CANCHA, ya que no tiene idea de lo que está hablando. En el Primer Estadio Mundialista, que está en obra desde 2005, se ha proporcionado a las hinchadas visitantes todas las comodidades disponibles, mejorándose todas ellas, cada año. En poco tiempo se va a inaugurar la 2da. parte (alta) de la tribuna que se le da a los visitantes, entera, la mitad, 1/3 ó 1/4 según amerite y solicite cada club.

4 - Por contraposición tenemos canchas construidas sobre terrenos municipales (ni siquiera esa primaria inversión hicieron los clubes chicos) en las que hay con suerte 1 baño x tribuna, cuando no se trata de un "terraplén" de tierra con algo de pasto.

5 - Los partidos con los clubes GRANDES son los que han mantenido la vida de estos clubes, gracias a las recaudaciones logradas con las hinchadas que con su aporte han sustentado la vida "microscópica" de infinidad de clubes chicos que jamás se han preocupado de invertir absolutamente nada en los estadios que presenta como propios o de uso exclusivo (tal es lo exigido x el Reglamento de la AUF).

6 - En lugar de criticar de manera ácida, injusta e injuriosa el estadio de otro club, como ha hecho el Sr. Palma, presidente de Liverpool, debería ocuparse primero de las condiciones deplorables de su estadio, que no hacen razonable se le autorice que juegue como local contra los grandes.

7 - Defensor Sporting y cualquier club, si quiere recibir una hinchada multitudinaria como la de los grandes, DEBE dar las comodidades y servicios mínimos que la GENTE merece. De lo contrario que deje las puerta abiertas hasta que se llene y volvemos al fútbol amateur.

8 - Los estadios son responsabilidad de cada club, no de los demás. El que no tiene uno en condiciones PROFESIONALES, que se dedique al amateurismo y podrá hacer su "fiesta del barrio" sin problemas, y sin perjudicar el desarrollo en la mejora de los escenarios que tanta falta hace en nuestro país.


----------



## elgotitas

*¡Qué poco dura dura!*

Censura ven a mí.

Estoy juzgando a un liberal por sus intenciones...y también por un análisis simplista digno de un escolar.

Una de rabona: te pasaste 105 años metiendo gente en una cancha amateur y ahora querés redimirte con 7 años de obras.
La balanza se me rompió y no pude ver como quedó.


----------



## bolsouru

elgotitas said:


> *¡Qué poco dura dura!*
> 
> Censura ven a mí.
> 
> Estoy juzgando a un liberal por sus intenciones...y también por un análisis simplista digno de un escolar.
> 
> Una de rabona: te pasaste 105 años metiendo gente en una cancha amateur y ahora querés redimirte con 7 años de obras.
> La balanza se me rompió y no pude ver como quedó.


miras futbol desde el 2005 en adelante? nacional durante muchisimos años NO JUGO en el parque central hizo de local en el estadio centenario precisamente por no tener el parque central en condiciones.


----------



## bolsouru

varo...78 said:


> Lo que pasa Cacho, que tenes que armar las cosas adecuadamente, no podes agarrar y decir vamos a tal cancha, y llenas de gente un barrio y sus habitantes no les brindas las mínimas garantias de seguridad, yo me lleve el coche a la casa de un amigo durante toda la tarde, comprobe que hice bien al ver los coches de los vecinos.
> 
> Obvio que los equipos grandes, tienen gran culpa de seguir teniendo en sus hinchadas a personajes que viven de la violencia y delincuencia.


y los chicos tambien por culpa de 6 o 7 bobitos hinchas de defensor que vinieron a hacerse los guapos a 50 metros de la calle donde salia la gente de nacional y que evidentemente la gente de nacional iba a responder la policia armo flor de quilombo a la salida ( fueron con muchas ganas de pegar ) y repartieron y mandaron para adentro a gente nada provoco encuanto a violencia ( lo vi con mis propios ojos) nadie se salva simplemente y por cuestiones obvias nacional y peñarol tienen mas. 
pd: pesimas condiciones la cancha de defensor


----------



## Fedespot

Retomando un poco lo mencionado por varo al principio, sobre que los grandes no pueden ir a canchas chicas porque rompen cosas en el barrio, los almacenes no abren, etc.
Me parece equivocado el comentario, porque para ir al estadio pasan por los barrios que están alrededor y justamente hacen lo mismo, entonces, con esa condición tampoco podrían jugar en el estadio. Lo digo de buena fuente porque vivo en la Blanqueada, a 2 cuadras del parque y a 2 cuadras de 8 de Octubre y Luis A de Herrera y todos los fines de semana convivo con gente de los dos grandes.
Para los hinchas, es como si nada, se bajan del bus y se mandan para el estadio, pero para los que vivimos en la zona, es IGUAL a lo que comentas que pasó en el parque rodó. 
Ej: Grafitis de ambos cuadros por TODOS lados y todas las cuadras, he visto algunos vidrios de autos rotos, los almacenes están abiertos pero con rejas y no venden alcohol (el super no cierra porque es un super y no a a parar a todos sus empleados).

Respecto a lo de grandes en canchas de cuadros chicos, yo opino que tienen que ir y que de a poco se vayan sumando más cuadros a medida que se mejoren un poco las instalaciones (por lo pronto Defensor, Cerro, Cerro Largo y Danubio, deberían recibir SIEMPRE a los grandes), tampoco hay que pedir cosas irreales, por lo que quejarse y demandar en corto plazo unas super instalaciones para los visitantes es una pavada, porque no hay plata, mientras se vaya mejorando de a poco, está todo bien, el tema es que los hinchas de Nacional como ahora tienen el Parque en pleno crecimiento y precioso, subieron ampliamente sus estandares...


----------



## varo...78

^^^^

No seas peleador Fede, todos vemos las ENORMES diferencias que hay en movilizar a las hinchadas de los equipos grandes rumbo al Centenario, si lo comparas con llevarlas por ejemplo a la cancha de Defensor. Donde te separa de tu casa apenas una calle chica.

Yo digo que HOY no estan dadas las condiciones para que ambas parcialidades, visiten canchas que estan metidas en el medio de un barrio, donde no hay vías adecuadas de evacuación de la gente ante problemas, donde se satura el barrio de autos (pues ninguna cancha tiene estacionamientos) entonces el barrio es un caos con coches metidos en cualquier lado, la policía se encarga de vigilar SOLO lo circundante a la cancha peor caminas 2 cuadras y es tierra de nadie; y por supuesto el mayor problema son los 2 grupetes de "hinchas" de ambos cuadros que no les interesa en absoluto el futbol y son quienes arman los problemas mientras no se los erradique la cosa es compleja.


----------



## IFER

elgotitas said:


> Acáso nacional no ha hecho ir a equipos como cerro, defensor, danubio y rampla a *UNA tribuna de 1500 localidades*, siendo equipos que le guste a quien le guste, en buenas condiciones venden mucho más que eso...



Cuál es esa tribuna de 1.500 localidades ? Cualquiera de los ex taludes del Parque tenían aforo superior.



Y por cierto, como ya bien te contestaron, Nacional contadas veces jugó en el Parque antes del 2005, por lo general utilizaba el Estadio. Por lo tanto no nos pasamos 105 años metiendo gente en una cancha a la cual llamas "amateur" pero tiene muchísima historia, incluso mundialista.


.


----------



## Fedespot

varo...78 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> No seas peleador Fede, todos vemos las ENORMES diferencias que hay en movilizar a las hinchadas de los equipos grandes rumbo al Centenario, si lo comparas con llevarlas por ejemplo a la cancha de Defensor. Donde te separa de tu casa apenas una calle chica.
> 
> Yo digo que HOY no estan dadas las condiciones para que ambas parcialidades, visiten canchas que estan metidas en el medio de un barrio, donde no hay vías adecuadas de evacuación de la gente ante problemas, donde se satura el barrio de autos (pues ninguna cancha tiene estacionamientos) entonces el barrio es un caos con coches metidos en cualquier lado, la policía se encarga de vigilar SOLO lo circundante a la cancha peor caminas 2 cuadras y es tierra de nadie; y por supuesto el mayor problema son los 2 grupetes de "hinchas" de ambos cuadros que no les interesa en absoluto el futbol y son quienes arman los problemas mientras no se los erradique la cosa es compleja.


Pero cuando van a una cancha chica, de por si van muchísimos menos hinchas (porque el cuadro chico, en este caso Defensor, da menos localidades). Te recomiendo pasar por las calles cercanas al parque central en un día que juega Nacional, jaja, ahí me vas a entender. Cuando termina el partido siempre es la misma historia, aglomeraciones, bocinas, todo trancado.


----------



## varo...78

fedespot said:


> Pero cuando van a una cancha chica, de por si van muchísimos menos hinchas (porque el cuadro chico, en este caso Defensor, da menos localidades). Te recomiendo pasar por las calles cercanas al parque central en un día que juega Nacional, jaja, ahí me vas a entender. Cuando termina el partido siempre es la misma historia, aglomeraciones, bocinas, todo trancado.


Estimado si hay alguien en este foro que no se va a poner a defender el Parque Central, ese soy justamente YO :lol::lol:


----------



## Ultratom

Aquí les dejo un enlace de Uruguay 360 donde se ve como quedo el Ubilla de Melo en 360º en todo su esplendor, excelente: 

http://uruguay360.com.uy/uruguay/ce...amica-cerro-largo-vs-aurora-sudamericana-2012

Saludos.


----------



## Edwita

Buen aporte *Ultratom*, gracias x compartirlo.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Pablito28

Calma caballeros, según el título este hilo trata sobre los estadios del país. Por lo tanto eviten hacer referencia a otros temas que nada tienen que ver así como apreciaciones sobre tal o cual institución y sus simpatizantes.

Gracias.-


----------



## IFER

Sé que es una pérdida de plata y hasta cierto punto tiene sus riesgos, pero... sueño con un clásico en el Parque Central recién terminado.


.


----------



## Edwita

iFER said:


> Sé que es una pérdida de plata y hasta cierto punto tiene sus riesgos, pero... sueño con un clásico en el Parque Central recién terminado.
> 
> 
> .


Comparto el sueño. Sólo me parece que habría que elevar un poquito más el aforo, y llegar a las 40.000 personas. Allí, si todos hacen "los deberes" bien, se podría jugar perfectamente, como no.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ja, antes tenes que poner de goma todos los vidrios de La Blanqueada


----------



## IFER

Sin irnos demasiado del tema, me gustaría saber como es el caso de La Bombonera en Bs.As. ya que -salvando evidentes distancias- es otro estadio metido _a prepo_ adentro de un barrio sin un parque circundante como tiene nuestro Estadio y barras bravas complicadas.

Como transcurre la entrada y salida del público ?


.


----------



## Edwita

Veamos el estadio Luis Franzini en uno de los sectores donde fue la hinchada local (la principal) que se ve como fondo.













*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

iFER said:


> Sin irnos demasiado del tema, me gustaría saber como es el caso de La Bombonera en Bs.As. ya que -salvando evidentes distancias- es otro estadio metido _a prepo_ adentro de un barrio sin un parque circundante como tiene nuestro Estadio y barras bravas complicadas.
> 
> Como transcurre la entrada y salida del público ?
> 
> 
> .


¿como transcure?jeje, MAL!
no, no sé, pero se que si sos visitante te meten a prepo en la tribuna(la policía) para evitar líos, porque entras entre hichada local, no es como si PEÑ entrara a la Scarone exclusivamente, sino como si entrara a la bandeja alta.
Eso lo hace más complicado


----------



## elgotitas

gente dejo un hilo que a los que nos interesa pensar como sería tener estadios dcentes en uruguay nos viene bárbaro se entitula *Favorite Small Stadium (- 20,000)* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834888
y está dentro de lo que es world forums, de modo que a lo largo de sus páginas(son 18) aparecen canchas de todos lados, con todos los estilos, recomendable, 
Soñar es gratis

EDITO:
Sacado de este hilo que dije les presento ¡La cancha de fénix!15.000 personas como fue prometido, la vía está a la izquierda
es el _Atlanta Silverbacks park_:nuts::cheers:hno::lol:


----------



## bolsouru

En argentina el visitante nunca tiene mas de 5 mil entradas , se hace todo un operativo que meten a las hinchas en una especie de "embudo" cortan varias cuadras cosa que ingresen directo pero bueno aca nacional tiene una tribuna clausurada que es la amsterdam para los clasicos porquee segun la policia no puede controlar las hinchas cuando se hizo asi durante años con nacional en la amsterdam menos les vas a pedir que realizen un operativo cortando varias calles etc. La inutilidad al palo. Hasta que Peñarol no se haga su estadio dudo que un clasico cambie de lugar y no se haga en el centenario.


----------



## elgotitas

uy nooo , dije eso y apareció esto, el verdadero estadio de fénix!para 13.500, diganme si no._(Szusza Ferenc Stadion, Budapest - 13501)_


----------



## Edwita

Estoy de acuerdo. _"Soñar no cuesta nada, despertarse de ven en cuando, tampoco"..._


----------



## ERWING




----------



## lor15

Esta buena lo foto, pena el tamañito, pongo algunas más del segundo estadio del Uruguay:










fuente










fuente










fuente


----------



## Edwita

Muy buen aporte *lor*. Un orgullo para todo Uruguay el Paiva Olivera, sin duda el 2do. estadio del país (x lo menos hasta Noviembre... :lol: ).


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## quiqueno

Tiene un diseño "brasilero" ese estadio no?


----------



## Edwita

quiqueno said:


> Tiene un diseño "brasilero" ese estadio no?


Bueno está a pocos metros de la "línea" fronteriza con Brasil, pero en verdad es el más parecido al Centenario, creo yo.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fabiox

Buenas fotos lor gracias. 
Edwita creo que cuando construyeron el estadio se decía justamente que querían hacer un "mini" Centenario.
Me parece que ahora que ya sabemos como se financia Fenix (por eso de los pases puente digo) el tema del estadio puede hacerse realidad, aunque no se hablo mas del tema, y tampoco del estadio de Liverpool.
Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

Fabiox said:


> Buenas fotos lor gracias.
> Edwita creo que cuando construyeron el estadio se decía justamente que querían hacer un "mini" Centenario.
> Me parece que ahora que ya sabemos como se financia Fenix (por eso de los pases puente digo) el tema del estadio puede hacerse realidad, aunque no se hablo mas del tema, y tampoco del estadio de Liverpool.
> Salu2.


Sí, ahora que lo decís, lo recuerdo perfectamente. En cuanto a Fenix, igual x esos pases puente, mirá que le quedan _"chauchas y palitos_ nomás.

En el caso de Liverpool, el presidente Palma anunció un estadio con mayor aforo y comididades, pero al clasificar para la Sudamericana, me temo que "cargó las baterías" en el plantel y tratar de hacer una buena campaña internacional.

Ojalá "no se olvide" del estadio.

*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## quiqueno

Edwita said:


> Sí, ahora que lo decís, lo recuerdo perfectamente. En cuanto a Fenix, igual x esos pases puente, mirá que le quedan [*I]"chauchas y palitos[/I]* nomás.
> 
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


SI, la idea de esa "noble" gente es pagar *"chauchas y palitos"*....:|


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena nota lor!!!kay:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

gracias lor...es importante no descuidar nada.


----------



## Fedespot

Que buena noticia, a ver si algún manya se la juega y saca unas fotos!


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> gracias lor...es importante no descuidar nada.


Se esta arreglando, pues se van a transmitir los partidos de las Inferiores por PeñarolTV


----------



## mariolo427

lor15 said:


> No es del estadio propiamente dicho, pero como éste creo que no tiene thread, lo dejo acá
> 
> *Las Acacias luce cada vez mejor...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Estadio José Pedro Damiani ("Las Acacias") -utilizado por nuestras divisiones formativas & juveniles- está pasando por un proceso de importantes mejoras, muchas de las cuales ya son visibles:
> 
> Mejoramiento de la cancha
> Pinturas de gradas y tribunas
> Cartelería y estática de sponsors
> 
> En breve comenzará el techado del palco a ser utilizado exclusivamente por el público locatario y una vez terminadas las instalaciones eléctricas y de telecomunicaciones, se dará comienzo a la transmisión de partidos en vivo vía internet.
> 
> fuente


si me habre visto partidos de cuarta y quinta division en las acacias........hasta tengo una foto dando la vuelta olimpica con los jugadores........muy buena informacion Lor


----------



## El Sampi

Aca dejo una que hize de lo que seria una remodelaciòn como 1er paso a completar del Atilio Paiva, no se que les parece...


----------



## ERWING

El Sampi said:


> Aca dejo una que hize de lo que seria una remodelaciòn como 1er paso a completar del Atilio Paiva, no se que les parece...


Espectacular!!!


----------



## nachomanya

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Campeonato_Sudamericano_Sub-20_de_2015
ahi aparecen una serie de datos curiosos, por ejemplo capacidades futuras que no se si son proyectos o si son ideas. Por otra parte aparece la construcción de un nuevo estadio en la ciudad de Minas capacidad 15000


----------



## elgotitas

opa, no había pensado en el estadio de minas para ampliar en 2014, igual tiene una construcción que impide ampliarlo, aunque capaz para el sudamericano la tiran abajo.
el que escribió ese artículo de wiki debería ir preso, metió cualquier cosa.
para empezar el número de estadios es absurdo.
Lo del segundo estadio para 15.000 en minas no tiene sentido, entre ambos estadios acojerían a toda la población de la ciudad, no se como carajo metería 26 lucas en el tacua, ni 26 en el de salto, que se está remodelando.
Esperemos que se use el del tacua y que se hagan tres tribunas de hormigón armado, quedaría para 15.000 más o menos.
Entre el atilio, el campus, uno en MVD, y usando uno más del interior para cada champ(sudamericano masc. 2015 y el femenino 2014) dá fantásticamente, o tal vez sería mejor no usar nada en MVD y alternar entre otros dos estdios NUEVOS o remodelados totlmente en el interior.
No sé, me divagué


----------



## elgotitas

El Sampi said:


> Aca dejo una que hize de lo que seria una remodelaciòn como 1er paso a completar del Atilio Paiva, no se que les parece...


Producto de una idea fija que tengo (que no tienen por qué compartir) que es usar como sedes 2030 montevideo (2 estadios), salto y maldonado (estos últimos con sectores desmontables), me imagino al paiva con una capacidad máxima de 30 o 35.000, para que tampoco quede ocioso (30.000 es capacidad totalmente aceptable para recibir un partido de eliminatoria en uruguay me parece) , e imagino que las cabeceras y la olímpica se continúen hacia abajo sin interrupciones, y tal vez bajar la cancha, y hacer otra bandeja a la américa.
Y sería bueno que una de las plateas desapareciera, para darle lugar a la pista de salto largo, que los jóvenes de rivera se merecen tener un lugar donde realizar la práctica de todas las disciplinas del atletismo.
Ah, y los invito a que miren las fotos que hay en googleearth que pilad e brazucas pusieron nuevas.
Esto que opino es porque ya que hhay un buen estadio en el norte, me parece más oportuno ¡HACER OTRO MEJOR!, y que nos quede una infraestructura de primerísimo nivel.
Saludos


----------



## varo...78

El sabado comprobe nuevamente, que la cancha de Defensor esta localizada en un lugar total y absolutamente inapropiado.


----------



## SebaFun

Es la de parque rodó??

Bueno, comparto cien por ciento en ese caso.


----------



## varo...78

SebaFun said:


> Es la de parque rodó??
> 
> Bueno, comparto cien por ciento en ese caso.


Si parque rodo, por herrera y reissig.

¡Es un desastre!


----------



## Ultratom

Que pasó con las reformas en el Estadio Ernesto Dickinson de Salto?


----------



## SebaFun

Tiene espacio como para hacer todas las tribunas como la que se ve en el fondo?


----------



## elgotitas

SebaFun said:


> Tiene espacio como para hacer todas las tribunas como la que se ve en el fondo?


a mi me parece que estás consumiendo muchos alcaloides...mepa que ni cerca entran cuatro tribunas así.
Al dick... les están terminando la tribuna desde la que estaba el foto-grafo.
Con baños y boleterías.
Esta última es prefabricada, no van a tirar lo que hicieron para poner pretensado.
Aparte, mirá atrás del arco, no hay tanto lugar, el día que se quiera un estadio mayor tendrá que ser en otro lado _pareceme a mí_


----------



## lor15

Me encantó esa proyección muy a futuro del estadio de Rivera, pero me parece improbable porque no se llenaría NUNCA, a menos que un cuadro de nuestro depto pasara a primera, otra cosa muuuuy improbable. Igual gracias por mostrar, como idea está buenisimo.


----------



## SebaFun

elgotitas said:


> a mi me parece que estás consumiendo muchos alcaloides...mepa que ni cerca entran cuatro tribunas así.
> Al dick... les están terminando la tribuna desde la que estaba el foto-grafo.
> Con baños y boleterías.
> Esta última es prefabricada, no van a tirar lo que hicieron para poner pretensado.
> Aparte, mirá atrás del arco, no hay tanto lugar, el día que se quiera un estadio mayor tendrá que ser en otro lado _pareceme a mí_


No, no estoy consumiendo nada, simplemente fue una pregunta porque ni idea tengo de los espacios...

En cuanto a atrás del arco, si , tenés mucha razón!


----------



## elgotitas

¿Lor15, como la ves para el internacional de la frontera?¿que sea interciudades un club profesional? santana-rivera, ¿hay club fuerte en santana?


----------



## lor15

Esa idea está demás, mepa que el club más grande de Santana es el 14 de Julho


----------



## varo...78

Edwita said:


> Tiempo para el Mundial, tenemos. Pero comparto que sería saludable que se definiera cuanto antes (para nuestro disfrute), ahora también esto implica un riesgo, que es si las condiciones FIFA varían hasta 2030.
> 
> Son casi 2 décadas y varios Mundiales en su transcurso.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Si sacamos cuentas quedan apenas 17 años para el 2030, parece mucho, pero considerando los tiempos de Uruguay no es taaaaaan grande el tiempo.


----------



## Edwita

elgotitas said:


> no entiendo poreqe dicen sólo "mantener la torre", entiendo perfectamente que se tire la américa(eso que se repite por ahí de los omnibus y los vestuerios es una pelotudés, dado que la américa va a tener que llegar casi hasta la actual calle para llegar al aforo; vestuario ahí, o más afuera, el bus va a entrar en la tribuna).
> Pienso que la olímpica "bastante" se podría mantener, o cuando menos mantener a rajatabla las características principales (y que son muy particulares) del centenario, o sea, que no me construyan un "arena gremio" con la Torre de los Homenajes metida en un costado.
> Pa estadio nuevos tendremos el de peñarol y los del interior.
> En cuanto al parque central, yo creo que sólo va a poder calificar para mundial cuando tiren abajo todas las porquerías que hizo este majic y levanten un estadio en estilo, que sin duda el(¿los?) arq. original sabían mucho más que éste, que entenderá de vigas y pretensado, pero de futuro no sabe nada.
> El parque central de hoy pordría ser la nueva cancha de banfield, no un estadio de jerarquía, y me refiero a lo nuevo, lo antiguo si la tiene.
> 
> ¡¡¡AL CENTENARIO ME LO TRATAN BIEN!!!


Coincido en que el Arq. Majic ha hecho bastantes desastres en los últimos años y se deberán corregir, sin duda.

Tampoco tengo dudas que se pueden corregir y continuar desarrollando el proyecto de manera creciente en mejoramiento de servicios y aforo.

En cuanto a los "estadios nuevos" yo no daría x hecho el de tu club, ya que parece que si no se juntan 7 millones de U$s, va a ser problemático que se concrete.

En cualquier caso, no me parece acertado tomar en cuenta (seriamente) lo que hoy no pasa de ser una maquette y un render. Pasar de allí a un estadio terminado, con condiciones FIFA y tenido en cuenta para el Mundial, por lo menos a mí, me parece muy distante de la realidad. Mi opinión, claro está.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

varo...78 said:


> Si sacamos cuentas quedan apenas 17 años para el 2030, parece mucho, pero considerando los tiempos de Uruguay no es taaaaaan grande el tiempo.


Yo creo que 17 años es un plazo más que suficiente para organizar, planificar y ejecutar lo que haga falta.

Ya el llamado para interesados en el Centenario es buena cosa. Ojalá se concrete.

Por lo menos es mi deseo personal.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

elgotitas said:


> *no entiendo poreqe dicen sólo "mantener la torre"*,...


 Porque es lo único declarado Patrimonio Histórico, lo demás se puede tocar, yo lo que haría seria conservarla pero trasladarla a otro lugar para que no dificulte el techado del estadio.


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> Porque es lo único declarado Patrimonio Histórico, lo demás se puede tocar, yo lo que haría seria conservarla pero trasladarla a otro lugar para que no dificulte el techado del estadio.


Mantener la torre del Centenario no dificulta para nada.

Aquí aporto como se resolvió el mismo tema en el estadio Nacional de Lima.
























*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

^^
Si conozco la reconstrucción que se hizo en este estadio, que quedo muy bien por cierto, pero la Torre de Homenajes del Centenario tiene también una alitas que la hacen mas ancha, amen de que esta justo en medio de la tribuna lateral a diferencia del estadio Nacional de Lima que esta en una cabecera y esa parte no queda techada, veremos como lo resuelven en el Centenario si les da por techarlo cosa que no creo.

Aparte de este tema les traigo una nota que encontré en el Observador sobre la entrada de un equipo profesional a la cancha, como dijo uno en los comentarios, esto no es pobreza es dejadez.

http://www.elobservador.com.uy/noticia/238299/la-entrada-a-una-cancha-de-segunda-division/


----------



## Edwita

Ultratom said:


> ^^
> Si conozco la reconstrucción que se hizo en este estadio, que quedo muy bien por cierto, pero la Torre de Homenajes del Centenario tiene también una alitas que la hacen mas ancha, amen de que esta justo en medio de la tribuna lateral a diferencia del estadio Nacional de Lima que esta en una cabecera y esa parte no queda techada, veremos como lo resuelven en el Centenario si les da por techarlo cosa que no creo.
> 
> ...



Coincido en el análisis y los deseos Don Ultratom. kay:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Bolsilludo

Ultratom said:


> ^^
> Si conozco la reconstrucción que se hizo en este estadio, que quedo muy bien por cierto, pero la Torre de Homenajes del Centenario tiene también una alitas que la hacen mas ancha, amen de que esta justo en medio de la tribuna lateral a diferencia del estadio Nacional de Lima que esta en una cabecera y esa parte no queda techada, veremos como lo resuelven en el Centenario si les da por techarlo cosa que no creo.


El sector del techo ubicado debajo de la Torre de los Homenajes podría ser de cristal.

Algo así...


----------



## Edwita

Gran idea *Bolsilludo*. Muy buen aporte. kay:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## SebaFun

La verdad que te pasaste bolsi!!! se ve estupendo el cente asi!


----------



## Edwita

*Ministerio del Interior dio a conocer informe de canchas habilitadas en fútbol y basket.*

*La Comisión Honoraria para la Prevención, Control y Erradicación de la Violencia en el Deporte, comunica el listado de escenarios deportivos habilitados tras las inspecciones realizadas por la Jefatura de Policía.* 













_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.unoticias.com.uy/2012/12...me_de_canchas_habilitadas_en_futbol_y_basket/_


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

*Peñarol no iría al Franzini.*

*El estadio de Defensor no está habilitado para partidos de alto riesgo y generó molestia en Nacional, que jugó allí.*













_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.ovaciondigital.com.uy/12/12/05/Index.asp_


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jardines si franzini no?

que mal...


-------------------------



respecto a lo de peñarol...


ya lo dije antes, no es lo mismo la 1ra fecha que la decima...


----------



## varo...78

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> jardines si franzini no?
> 
> que mal...
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> respecto a lo de peñarol...
> 
> 
> ya lo dije antes, no es lo mismo la 1ra fecha que la decima...



Como vecino del Franzini, festejo la decisión de que no vaya Peñarol. Ya lo dije en su momento el tradicional rival tampoco debió ir.

La cancha en cuestión, y la zona de influencia no están preparados para recibir grandes volumenes de personas.


----------



## Edwita

Lo que seguramente es muy criticable es que la decisión se haga pública justo cuando falta 1 fecha para terminar este torneo corto.

¿No se debería jugar con las mismas reglas de juego todo el Campeonato Uruguayo?. No sé, que "quirúgicamente" se cambie el criterio cuando falta todavía una fecha para la mitad del Campeonato, parece demasiado tendencioso.

Digo, o estás habilitado o no, pero ANTES de comenzar, no a mitad de camino, me parece.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

y si...faltan meses para el proximo torneo. los estadios podrian (¿?) recibir adecuaciones en este lapso.


----------



## varo...78

Edwita said:


> Lo que seguramente es muy criticable es que la decisión se haga pública justo cuando falta 1 fecha para terminar este torneo corto.
> 
> ¿No se debería jugar con las mismas reglas de juego todo el Campeonato Uruguayo?. No sé, que "quirúgicamente" se cambie el criterio cuando falta todavía una fecha para la mitad del Campeonato, parece demasiado tendencioso.
> 
> Digo, o estás habilitado o no, pero ANTES de comenzar, no a mitad de camino, me parece.
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


Me parece y esto es algo sumamente discutible, que hicieron una especie de "experimento" en este torneo llevando al tradicional rival, salio mal yo acá notifique de los problemas de seguridad que existieron en mi cuadra (coches rotos, comercios cerrados, etc), luego del partido hubieron muchas quejas de los vecinos por lo acontecido, y ahora deciden que no repiten el plato.

Para mi, el "experimento" nunca se debió realizar, esto es algo que escapa a la tematica futbolera "si me llevan a mi que lleven al otro", esto es un tema de seguridad para los vecinos de toda una zona, que son obligados a encerrarse en sus casa, guardar sus coches o llevarlos al Shopping para que no los rompan.

Este tipo de escenarios, no están capacitados para recibir las parcialidades de ambos equipos grandes.


----------



## Fedespot

Yo sigo sin coincidir con eso, cuando los grandes van a Jardines o al Cerro no pasa nada, y en todo caso de que pueda complicarse creo que se puede ajustar con un mejor accionar policial (no en represión sino en planificación del perímetro). 
Yo vivo a 2 cuadras del Parque Central y los días de partido no cambia tanto el tema de seguridad, algún bobeta siempre va a haber pero no es radical y la gente no se anda encerrando, está lleno de autos y no pasa nada, lo único es que los kioskos no venden alcohol.


----------



## Edwita

fedespot said:


> Yo sigo sin coincidir con eso, cuando los grandes van a Jardines o al Cerro no pasa nada, y en todo caso de que pueda complicarse creo que se puede ajustar con un mejor accionar policial (no en represión sino en planificación del perímetro).
> Yo vivo a 2 cuadras del Parque Central y los días de partido no cambia tanto el tema de seguridad, algún bobeta siempre va a haber pero no es radical y la gente no se anda encerrando, está lleno de autos y no pasa nada, lo único es que los kioskos no venden alcohol.



Y así debería ser para todos los partidos y estadios habilitados para jugar con los grandes. Pero "cambiar el caballo en la mitad del río"... ufff.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## El Sampi

Una foto del Estadio Artigas en obras, es de hace unos dias, ahora ya terminaron el techo y van a seguir con el paso 2 del proyecto en la tribuna oeste


----------



## Edwita

Importante noticia *El Sampi*. Excelente aporte. kay:


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

Edwita said:


> Coincido en el análisis y los deseos Don Ultratom. kay:
> 
> 
> *Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Ultratom

Si, por suerte parece que recuperaran el estadio de Paysandu, lo que han hecho de momento es techarlo para que no se llueva icard:.

Aquí les dejo una nota de un periódico de la ciudad,

http://www.paysandu.gub.uy/index.ph...en-el-estadio-artigas&catid=63:noviembre-2012

Y una imagen en general del estadio en sus buenas épocas.

Saludos.


----------



## El Sampi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556005
Aca dejo un post que hice hace tiempo del Campus de Maldonado para sumar un estadio mas  si alguién le interesa hablar del pasado, presente y futuro del escenario hablen sin problemas xD


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buenos aportes muchachos!!!kay:


----------



## varo...78

fedespot said:


> Yo sigo sin coincidir con eso, cuando los grandes van a Jardines o al Cerro no pasa nada, y en todo caso de que pueda complicarse creo que se puede ajustar con un mejor accionar policial (no en represión sino en planificación del perímetro).
> Yo vivo a 2 cuadras del Parque Central y los días de partido no cambia tanto el tema de seguridad, algún bobeta siempre va a haber pero no es radical y la gente no se anda encerrando, está lleno de autos y no pasa nada, lo único es que los kioskos no venden alcohol.


Estimado, yo le pudo asegurar pues vivo a pocas cuadras de la cancha Franzini, cuando fue a jugar el tradicional rival por mi cuadra no hubieron menos de 3 coches con vidrios rotos, estoy seguro que mis vecinos almaceneros no cerraron el local porque les guste sino porque estan cansados que los roben cuando hay eventos de esta naturaleza. 
Como bien dice, siempre hay algún bobeta, la enorme mayoría de los parciales del tradicional rival se fueron en paz y correctitud como debe ser, ¿la culpa de los destrozos es del tracional rival? la respuesta es clarisima, *NO*, la culpa de quienes deberían garantizar la seguridad de TODA la zona de influencia del espectaculo y no solamente lo que compete a la parte circundante de la cancha de juego.

Es por eso que afirmo convencido, que mientras no se planifique y garantice la seguridad como corresponde, este tipo de recinto deportino no esta en condiciones de recibir grandes volumenes de personas.


----------



## El_hereje

Buenísimo!!!

Gracias che.


----------



## Fabiox

Complementando la información que publicó El Sampi sobre el Estadio Artigas, algunas fotos de la obra que ya concluyó.





































Salu2.


----------



## Edwita

Buen aporte *Fabiox*. Gracias x compartirlo.


*Abrazooo !!.* :nocrook:


----------



## SebaFun

Que buen aporte fabiox!!!! realmente estupendas obras:applause:

Que bueno que hayan concluido las mismas, ha quedado muy bueno!


----------



## Pablonciom

Mientras tanto, en una galaxia y realidad muy muy lejana y menos conservadora el gremio inauguró el que denominan el estadio mas moderno de America Latina: Arena do gremio.

Capacidad 60450 espectadores



































https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-[IMG]
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31586_442293859167423_52207409_n.jpg













https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577804_442293465834129_1919813064_n.jpg


----------



## bolsouru

salio como 350 millones de dolares ese estadio esta tremendo


----------



## varo...78

Tremendo esta el cante que tiene al lado


----------



## El_hereje

^^

Jajajaja, salado!!!

Igual ya le deben haber pasado por arriba con una aplanadora.


----------



## SebaFun

Seguro el mas moderno? creo que los brasileños tienen el record en exagerar, a veces.

No me parece ser el mas moderno, aunque eso no lo dennota su forma, de todos modos muy lindo estadio!


----------



## varo...78

El_hereje said:


> ^^
> 
> Jajajaja, salado!!!
> 
> Igual ya le deben haber pasado por arriba con una aplanadora.


Dentro del proyecto seguramente contemplaron dinaminarlo :lol::lol:


----------



## lor15

SebaFun said:


> Seguro el mas moderno? creo que los brasileños tienen el record en exagerar, a veces.
> 
> No me parece ser el mas moderno, aunque eso no lo dennota su forma, de todos modos muy lindo estadio!


Que los brasileros son exagerados, lo son, pero Seba, viste algo más de ese estadio como para decir que NO es el más moderno?
Primero, no está 100% terminado, la fecha de finalización creo que es en marzo si no me equivoco, y si mirás todos los interiores, la señalización interna, externa, las butacas, las pantallas, etc, etc, no se si el más moderno, pero seguro está entre los 2 o 3 más modernos de Latinoamérica.
Date una pasadita si querés por el Foro Brasilero y hay millones de fotos de la Arena, de paso los estadios para la Copa de 2014(dentro de los cuales no se encuentra éste de Gremio) están quedando ESPECTACULARES, en mi opinión obvio, todos.

Abrazo!


----------



## SebaFun

lor15 said:


> Que los brasileros son exagerados, lo son, pero Seba, viste algo más de ese estadio como para decir que NO es el más moderno?
> Primero, no está 100% terminado, la fecha de finalización creo que es en marzo si no me equivoco, y si mirás todos los interiores, la señalización interna, externa, las butacas, las pantallas, etc, etc, no se si el más moderno, *pero seguro está entre los 2 o 3 más modernos de Latinoamérica.*


Bueno, a eso iba lor, si es de los dos o tres mas modernos de latinoamerica, es una EXAGERACIÒN mayor asegurar como hicieron los brasileros, que es el mas moderno del MUNDO.

Abrazo!!


----------



## Nort

Una parte del techo es de chapa, miren bien.

Ta bueno, pero no creo que sea el moderno...

Y su entorno...

Pah


----------



## bolsouru

Por su entorno es que dice fue seleccionado el del inter para la copa del mundo y no el de gremio. Los de gremio dicen que es por cuestion de poder politico mas que nada pero nose como sera el tema.


----------



## Edwita

A pesar de que no se trata de un estadio uruguayo, parece un avance tremendo para un club "vecino" de RS.

Habría que conocer más detalles para determinar "su lugar" exacto en LA.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Fabiox

*Nuevas luces en Estadio Artigas; someten a prueba la estructura.*

"...hoy finalizarán las pruebas de carga que comenzara a realizar en la víspera la Facultad de Ingeniería en la Tribuna Oeste del escenario...""...determinar cómo se comporta y así poder concluir en el tipo de trabajo que debe realizarse en ese sector del estadio..."

En cuanto al "Arena do Gremio" no se si es el mas moderno (yo seguí toda la obra dentro del subforo "Estadios bajo construcción" ) pero sin dudas de los que se están construyendo en Brasil es el que mas me gusta junto con el de Brasilia, y eso que no va a ser mutualista.

Salu2.


----------



## SebaFun

Muy buena nota fabiox!!!!kay:

Esperemos funcionen muy bien dichas luminarias!


----------



## Edwita

Fabiox said:


> *Nuevas luces en Estadio Artigas; someten a prueba la estructura.*
> 
> "...hoy finalizarán las pruebas de carga que comenzara a realizar en la víspera la Facultad de Ingeniería en la Tribuna Oeste del escenario...""...determinar cómo se comporta y así poder concluir en el tipo de trabajo que debe realizarse en ese sector del estadio..."
> 
> En cuanto al "Arena do Gremio" no se si es el mas moderno (yo seguí toda la obra dentro del subforo "Estadios bajo construcción" ) pero sin dudas de los que se están construyendo en Brasil es el que mas me gusta junto con el de Brasilia, y eso que no va a ser mutualista.
> 
> Salu2.



Buena noticia la de Paysandú, *Fabiox.* Gracias x compartirla.

En cuanto al estadio de Gremio, ¿es verdad que no fue elegido para el Mundial debido al entorno?.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## Edwita

*La pista empeora y sus obras se retrasan. La pista de atletismo sufre los embates del uso y su desgaste es muy notorio en su tartán complicando las competencias. El Ministerio había anunciado su recapado para este año con una inversión de medio millón de dólares, pero tras varios retrasos la solución recién llegaría en el 2013.*

*La Pista Oficial “Darwin Piñeyrúa” representa uno de las grandes escenarios del deporte actual en nuestro país y se enmarca como la gran casa nacional del atletismo. Pero hace un tiempo atrás que debe ser actualizada y su tartán –ya vencido– debe ser reemplazado. ...* 












_Fuente y nota completa:http://www.diariolarepublica.net/2012/12/la-pista-empeora-y-sus-obras-se-retrasan/_


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## SebaFun

Buena nota edwis!!! lamentable lo de la pista, la verdad que en imagenes se ve super bien, pero los que saben de eso, y ademas los que la transitan deben notar esa desmejoria!

Muy buena notakay:


----------



## Pablito28

Problemas en el velódromo, problemas en la pista de atletísmo, la cancha de Central Español con obras paralizadas desde hace años, monumentos arruinados por vándalos... no hay duda que la desidia y la decadencia se adueñaron del Parque Batlle :bash:

Gracias por la nota Edwita kay:


----------



## Edwita

SebaFun said:


> Buena nota edwis!!! lamentable lo de la pista, la verdad que en imagenes se ve super bien, pero los que saben de eso, y ademas los que la transitan deben notar esa desmejoria!
> 
> Muy buena notakay:





Pablito28 said:


> Problemas en el velódromo, problemas en la pista de atletísmo, la cancha de Central Español con obras paralizadas desde hace años, monumentos arruinados por vándalos... no hay duda que la desidia y la decadencia se adueñaron del Parque Batlle :bash:
> 
> Gracias por la nota Edwita kay:



Muchas gracias *Seba* y *Pablito28* x sus comentarios. kay:

Incluso si incluimos en esta "recorrida" a los estadios del interior, vemos que el Burgueño Miguel tiene una tribuna con riesgo de derrumbe (inhabilitada), ni hablar del Parque Artigas de Paysandú, que luego de años de tener clausurados todos sus sectores, se lo está reparando... en Montevideo, el Tróccoli con una tribuna también con peligro de derrumbe, en fin, salvo el caso del Gran Parque Central, hay muy poquita inversión en la conservación (ni hablemos de mejoras) en los estadios uruguayos, lamentablemente.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## El Sampi

Que bien le vendria a cada equipo de aqui tener un estadio de estas condiciones, chicos pero coquetos a la vez y con los requerimientos Fifa en cuanto a espectadores sentados...en Chile desde hace unos años esta de moda la construccion de este tipo de estadios y ahora Union La Calera un equipo chico lanzó su propio proyecto y la verdad me gusto mucho el diseño, es para 10 mil espectadores sentados  equipos como Liverpool, Defensor, Danubio necesitarian mejorar sus estadios hasta el punto de llegar a esto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3d48lWN4JA


----------



## Pablonciom

Pablito28 said:


> Problemas en el velódromo, problemas en la pista de atletísmo, la cancha de Central Español con obras paralizadas desde hace años, monumentos arruinados por vándalos... no hay duda que la desidia y la decadencia se adueñaron del Parque Batlle :bash:
> 
> Gracias por la nota Edwita kay:


Tenes razón, principalmente por la Desidia y vandalismo, pensé que ningún uruguayo se fijaba en esas cosas...no tiene nada que ver con los estadios este comentario pero afecta al tema por que el entorno de nuestro principal estadio esta decadente como nunca, a veces decimos que Uruguay tiene mucho de Europa, salvando diferencias económicas etc pero entre otras cosas, una de las cosas que nos diferencia, es que existe entre el primer mundo y nuestra realidad es que en el primer mundo la gente cuida lo que hacen los gobiernos, y denuncian y la policía controla que todo este bien, acá nadie cuida, nadie denuncia y nadie controla. Y a eso le sumamos la desidia uruguaya... Vamos camino a una ciudad derruida y sucia. Lamentable pero es así. Y el parque de los aliados es una parte chica, Villa Biarritz padece abandono, la rambla de pocitos da lastima desde plaza gomensoro hasta el kibon, desde hace mas de un año. En fin decirlo acá no hace mas que deprimir el foro pero es triste. Si no embellecen la ciudad ahora que hay dinero, cuando lo van a hacer?


----------



## Edwita

En el caso de la Pista de Atletismo, no se trata de desidia o vandalismo, sino del fin de la vida útil del tartán.


*Abrazooo !!!.* :nocrook:


----------



## elgotitas

Si, salado sampi, las(la) cabeceras de ese estadio me la imagino en jardines, continuando el estilo de la tribuna de la palmera.

Gente, de a poco se va queriendo, traigo un par de noticias:

*Wanderers: Iluminación en el Viera*
Wanderers trabaja en un proyecto para mejorar las instalaciones del Complejo y del Parque Viera. La idea es empezar a trabajar en los primeros dos o tres meses del año que viene. Una de las principales mejoras sería incorporarle iluminación al estadio...(sigue y se encuentra algo más)
http://www.tenfield.com.uy/wanderers-iluminacion-en-el-viera/

La otra:
*
Comenzaron las Reformas en el Troccoli - 28/12/2012*









El 17 de diciembre comenzaron las Obras en el Estadio Monumental Luis Troccoli.
Apuntando a varios frentes a la vez:
Campo de Juego
Vestuario Local
Cantina - Salon Cafeteria

Con lo recaudado en la Fiesta de los 90 Años en el Club de Pesca del Cerro y con Colaboraciones varias...(sigue, y se promete que está enmarcado en un plan que tendrá constancia y que parece que por fin le va a cambiar la cara al troccoli).


La yapa:
Este video de Wanderers tv, muy interesante, sobre el viera.

Creo que van por el buen camino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMi2U7FG9HE&feature=player_embedded

¡Larga y próspera vida al fútbol uruguayo en su conjunto, por un gran 2013 vamos!
Salu'


----------



## SebaFun

Que buenas noticias gotitas!!!kay:

Gracias por compartirlas!


----------



## J.Bolso

elgotitas said:


> Si, salado sampi, las(la) cabeceras de ese estadio me la imagino en jardines, continuando el estilo de la tribuna de la palmera.
> 
> Gente, de a poco se va queriendo, traigo un par de noticias:
> 
> *Wanderers: Iluminación en el Viera*
> Wanderers trabaja en un proyecto para mejorar las instalaciones del Complejo y del Parque Viera. La idea es empezar a trabajar en los primeros dos o tres meses del año que viene. Una de las principales mejoras sería incorporarle iluminación al estadio...(sigue y se encuentra algo más)
> http://www.tenfield.com.uy/wanderers-iluminacion-en-el-viera/
> 
> La otra:
> *
> Comenzaron las Reformas en el Troccoli - 28/12/2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El 17 de diciembre comenzaron las Obras en el Estadio Monumental Luis Troccoli.
> Apuntando a varios frentes a la vez:
> Campo de Juego
> Vestuario Local
> Cantina - Salon Cafeteria
> 
> Con lo recaudado en la Fiesta de los 90 Años en el Club de Pesca del Cerro y con Colaboraciones varias...(sigue, y se promete que está enmarcado en un plan que tendrá constancia y que parece que por fin le va a cambiar la cara al troccoli).
> 
> 
> La yapa:
> Este video de Wanderers tv, muy interesante, sobre el viera.
> 
> Creo que van por el buen camino
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMi2U7FG9HE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ¡Larga y próspera vida al fútbol uruguayo en su conjunto, por un gran 2013 vamos!
> Salu'


Muy bueno lo del Troccoli, esa institución se merece darle un buen lavado de cara a su estadio, que es uno de los mejores de Montevideo. Deberían terminar de pintarlo y arreglar las tribunas y la cancha de atletismo y así les quedaría flor de estadio como debe ser, incluso para jugar a nivel internacional sirve. La verdad que muy buena noticia che!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

el trocoli en buen estado es de lo mejor de montevideo!!!!


----------



## Fabiox

Buenas noticias, gracias por compartirlas.

Salu2.


----------



## El Sampi

Pintaron el Campus de Maldonado de naranjo, amarillo y marron, las escaleras de gris :_
Tambien pintaron la cancha de basquetbol y colocaron piso flotante


----------



## El Sampi

Aca dejo una del Campus antes de comenzar con la pintura, arreglaron mucho la cancha y ahora esta en muy buen estado !! Para mi es el estadio mas lindo del pais junto al de Rivera y el Parque Central


----------



## Fedespot

El Sampi said:


> Pintaron el Campus de Maldonado de naranjo, amarillo y marron, las escaleras de gris :_
> Tambien pintaron la cancha de basquetbol y colocaron piso flotante


Este quedó precioso!!


----------



## SebaFun

La verdad que si!!!! Me encantaron esos colores vivos! ademas cuando hay juego atrae la vista a la cancha, a pesar de tener colores mas fuertes fuera.

Realmente me encanta como quedo!:drool:


----------



## Pablito28

Siguiente edición muchachos, por favor.

Recuerden anexar el enlace a esta versión en el _post_ inicial.

Muchas gracias kay:


----------

